#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Онтологическое противоречие?

## Угпут

Здравствуйте.
Я мало, что знаю о буддизме, но из того что узнал, появились вопросы. Один из них, на который не нахожу ответа, хочу задать... 
Насколько я понял, в рамках буддисткого мировозрения  человек  -  это причинно- следственный поток психофизических состояний. Отсюда можно сделать вывод о предопределенности (судьбе) человека, но насколько я понял, буддизм это отрицает. Тогда человек должен иметь ту или иную свободу выбора, но и это, как я понял, противоречит буддисткой онтологии. 
Как разрешить это противоречие?

----------


## Топпер

Это противоречие разрешается таким образом, что закон каммы является только одним из законов. Кроме него работают и другие механизмы. Поэтому итоговая комбинация не является детерминированной.

А вообще поищите по форуму поисковиком. Эта тема много раз обсуждалась.

----------

Иван Петров (30.04.2013), Маркион (01.05.2013)

----------


## Lion Miller

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BE%D0%BB%D0%B8 например

----------

Топпер- (29.04.2013)

----------


## Угпут

спасибо, немножко почитал здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21541&page=2
похоже, что противоречие все-таки не разрешается.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> спасибо, немножко почитал здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21541&page=2
> похоже, что противоречие все-таки не разрешается.


А из чего это вы делаете вывод, что "та или иная свобода выбора противоречит буддисткой онтологии"?

----------

Фил (29.04.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> А из чего это вы делаете вывод, что "та или иная свобода выбора противоречит буддисткой онтологии"?


разве свобода выбора не вносит фактор необусловленности?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> разве свобода выбора не вносит фактор необусловленности?


разве это не есть единственный путь к полной необусловленности?

----------

Фил (29.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

> спасибо, немножко почитал здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21541&page=2
> похоже, что противоречие все-таки не разрешается.


Противоречие возникает только в том случае, если классификация дхарм предвзято (как таблица  Менделеева в школьной химии) воспринимается как онтология: как окончательное описание реальности, того, что есть. Если она воспринимается как форма атомизма и тотального детерминизма, что совсем не так: дхармы не атомы, а виды опыта. 

Классификация - не окончательное описание реальности, а схема, инструкция для работы с видами опыта. Воздействие на дхармы не лишено аспекта свободы, в точном соответствии с Третьей Благородной Истиной.

----------

Lungrig (20.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здравствуйте.
> Я мало, что знаю о буддизме, но из того что узнал, появились вопросы. Один из них, на который не нахожу ответа, хочу задать... 
> Насколько я понял, в рамках буддисткого мировозрения  человек  -  это причинно- следственный поток психофизических состояний. Отсюда можно сделать вывод о предопределенности (судьбе) человека, но насколько я понял, буддизм это отрицает. Тогда человек должен иметь ту или иную свободу выбора, но и это, как я понял, противоречит буддисткой онтологии. 
> Как разрешить это противоречие?


Причина в том, что причинная обусловленность возникновения необходима, но недостаточна. Это значит, что причина может возникнуть, а следствие - не возникать. В этом и есть свобода выбора.

----------

Балдинг (27.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В махаяне это противоречие решается так: человек как сансарное существо обусловлен кармическим обстоятельствами, но при этом содержит в себе природу полной пробужденности, татхагатагарбху:

практикующие Дзогчен, с оговорками, полагают, что природа человеческого ума есть Пробуждение, или изначальное знание (ригпа, джняна, видья).

Это и есть фактор свободы.

----------

Gakusei (30.04.2013), Shus (30.04.2013), Германн (01.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Shus

> ....это причинно- следственный поток психофизических состояний.....


Если в технических терминах (приблизительно).
Попробуйте добавить после "причинно- следственный" "дискретно-стохастический". 
Тут смысл в том сам поток описан четко (в пределах цели, критериев и пр.), а внутренние микросостояния - взаимозависимы с определенной вероятностью.
Поэтому определить мгновенный временной срез потока в будущем - непосильная задача (ну типа множества множеств возможных состояний).

----------

Богдан Б (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## До

> Насколько я понял, в рамках буддистского мировоззрения  человек  -  это причинно- следственный поток психофизических состояний. Отсюда можно сделать вывод о предопределенности (судьбе) человека, но насколько я понял, буддизм это отрицает. Тогда человек должен иметь ту или иную свободу выбора, но и это, как я понял, противоречит буддисткой онтологии. Как разрешить это противоречие?


Свобода воли вписана в причинность, вот и всё. "Вывод о предопределённости" вы делаете с ошибкой, она не следует из причинности. Ни свободу воли, ни свободу выбора буддийское мировоззрение не отрицает.

----------

Богдан Б (30.04.2013), Германн (01.05.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Тогда человек должен иметь ту или иную свободу выбора, но и это, как я понял, противоречит буддисткой онтологии. 
> Как разрешить это противоречие?


Это противоречие разрешается тем, что действие не имеет субъекта.
Вы просто не сможете найти то, чему приписать свободу или несвободу выбора.

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы просто не сможете найти то, чему приписать свободу или несвободу выбора.


Невозможность обнаружить не равнозначна доказательству отсутствия.

----------

Юй Кан (30.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Невозможность обнаружить не равнозначна доказательству отсутствия.


Невозможность обнаружить - это практическое применение отсутствия. Бритва Оккама.
В противном случае буддисты вполне могли бы принять и идею христианской души.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013), Фил (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Невозможность обнаружить не равнозначна доказательству отсутствия.


В чём неравнозначность?
Речь идёт о том, чему приписывается свобода или несвобода воли. Этого субъекта воли - нет. Вообще нет.
В тоже время воля, выбор и так далее, как феномены мира, имеют место быть.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (02.05.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В чём неравнозначность?
> Речь идёт о том, чему приписывается свобода или несвобода воли. Этого субъекта воли - нет. Вообще нет.
> В тоже время воля, выбор и так далее, как феномены мира, имеют место быть.


В том-то и дело, что школы, основанные на сутрах Третьего поворота, утверждают наличие феноменов, не подлежащих логическому доказательству или опровержению (Тела просветления и проч.).
То есть, по сути, метафизических.
И на основе этого можно обосновать свободу воли как сущностный феномен, а не просто как эмпирическую данность.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Невозможность обнаружить - это практическое применение отсутствия. Бритва Оккама.


Невозможность обнаружить нечто может свидетельствовать как об отсутствии такого "нечта", так и о _неспособности_ искателя здесь и сейчас обнаружить оное.
Примеров и второго варианта -- масса, вроде вопроса, положившего начало этому треду.

А бритва Оккама -- про другое...

----------

Лери (03.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> И на основе этого можно обосновать свободу воли как сущностный феномен, а не просто как эмпирическую данность.


Поясните разницу между "сущностный феномен" и "эмпирическая данность"?

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поясните разницу между "сущностный феномен" и "эмпирическая данность"?


Сущностный феномен - то, что имеет собственную сущность (svarupa), существует с опорой лишь на себя, самостоятельно.
Эмпирическая данность - образы, возникающие как результат сенсорного восприятия.
"Сущностный феномен" не подлежит прямому восприятию непросветленных существ, его "видят" лишь арьи (бодхисаттвы от восьмой бухми и выше), а также будды.

----------


## Greedy

> Сущностный феномен - то, что имеет собственную сущность (svarupa), существует с опорой лишь на себя, самостоятельно.


Очень интересно. Что же согласно Учению Будды, является сущностным феноменом?

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сущностный феномен - то, что имеет собственную сущность (svarupa), существует с опорой лишь на себя, самостоятельно.
> Эмпирическая данность - образы, возникающие как результат сенсорного восприятия.
> "Сущностный феномен" не подлежит прямому восприятию непросветленных существ, его "видят" лишь арьи (бодхисаттвы от восьмой бухми и выше), а также будды.


А любое восприятие, в таком случае, будет эмпирической данностью. Будды и Арьи же тоже должны чем-то воспринимать их. Т.е. всё-равно будет эмпирика.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Речь идёт о том, чему приписывается свобода или несвобода воли. Этого субъекта воли - нет. Вообще нет.
> В тоже время воля, выбор и так далее, как феномены мира, имеют место быть.


Вопрос о существовании или несуществовании эго-атмы методично отклонялся Буддой ПК как неправильный. 
Потому, _если строго_, суждение о полном отсутствии субъекта воли столь же неверно, как и суждение о его однозначном наличии.

С другой стороны, в буддизме говорится не об уничтожении "я"/эго, но об устранении привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.
Об устранении такой привязанности, достигаемом посредством *личных* правильных *волевых* усилий...

Из Дхаммапады (уж в который раз на форуме):

163. Плохие и вредные для себя дела – делать легко.
*То же, что хорошо и полезно, – делать в высшей степени трудно.*

[...]

165. *Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя.
Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя.
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.*

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Лери (03.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очень интересно. Что же согласно Учению Будды, является сущностным феноменом?


Природа ума = Дхармакая = Татхагатагарбха.

Noble Son, *the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddhadhatu [Buddha-Nature]*. ... Noble Son, should there be any ordinary person who is able well to expound this, then he [speaks] in accordance with unsurpassed Buddha-Dharma.

“"O Kaundinya! Material form [“rupa”] is non-Self. By doing away with such form, one arrives at the form of the True Self of Emancipation. Feeling is non-Self. By doing away with such feeling, one arrives at the feeling of the True Self of Emancipation. Perception is non-Self. By doing away with such perception, one arrives at the perception of the True Self of Emancipation. Volition is non-Self. By doing away with such volition, one arrives at the volition of the True Self of Emancipation. Consciousness is non-Self. By doing away with such consciousness, one arrives at the consciousness of the True Self of Emancipation."

Senika said: "O Gautama! You say that there is no self, and nothing that belongs to self. Then, why do you speak of the Eternal, Bliss, the Self, and the Pure?"
The Buddha said: "Nobly-born One, I have never taught that the six inner and outer ayatanas [sense-spheres] and the six consciousnesses are Eternal, Blissful, the Self, or Pure; but I do declare that the cessation of the six inner and outer ayatanas and the six consciousnesses arising from them is termed the Eternal.* Becasue that is Eternal, it is the Self. Because there is Eternity and the Self, it is termed Blissful.* Because it is Eternal, the Self and Blissful, it is termed Pure. Nobly-born One, ordinary people abhor suffering and by eliminating the cause ofsuffering, they may freely/ spontaneously distance themselves from it. This is termed the Self. Therefore, I have spoken of the Eternal, the Self, the Blissful, and the Pure.

T_he Mahayana Mapaharinirvana Sutra_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А любое восприятие, в таком случае, будет эмпирической данностью. Будды и Арьи же тоже должны чем-то воспринимать их. Т.е. всё-равно будет эмпирика.


Да, эмпирика просветленного ума.
Свободная, а не обусловленная.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, эмпирика просветленного ума.
> Свободная, а не обусловленная.


Тоже самое будет. Любая читта обусловлена.

----------

Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Вопрос о существовании или несуществовании эго-атмы методично отклонялся Буддой ПК как неправильный. 
> Потому, _если строго_, суждение о полном отсутствии субъекта воли столь же неверно, как и суждение о его однозначном наличии.


Будда, вообще-то, прямым текстом говорил, что эго-атмы нет.  Прямым текстом говорил, что ничто не может быть названо "я", "моё", "я таков".

Проблема была только в том, что разные люди по эго-атмой понимали разное. Поэтому Будда использовал более точную формулировку как ничто не является "я", "моё", "я таков".
Потому что, если человек считает, что тело - это "я", и ему сказать, что "я" - нет, то он подумает, что отрицается тело. Тоже самое с сознанием или любым другим, что отождествляется с "я". От самых конкретных вещей до метафизических представлений. Поэтому более точная формулировка: ничто не является мной, моим и я - не таков.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тоже самое будет. Любая читта обусловлена.


Это не читта, а бодхи-читта.
Она не обусловлена.
Это и есть свобода воли согласно махаяне.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда, вообще-то, прямым текстом говорил, что эго-атмы нет.  Прямым текстом говорил, что ничто не может быть названо "я", "моё", "я таков".


Сутры Третьего поворота почти не переведены и мало известны.
Пример Махапаринирвана-сутры я привел выше. Там совсем другое говорится.

----------


## Greedy

> ...But I do declare that the cessation of the six inner and outer ayatanas and the six consciousnesses arising from them is termed the Eternal. Becasue that is Eternal, it is the Self. Because there is Eternity and the Self, it is termed Blissful. Because it is Eternal, the Self and Blissful, it is termed Pure. *Nobly-born One, ordinary people abhor suffering and by eliminating the cause ofsuffering, they may freely/ spontaneously distance themselves from it. This is termed the Self.* Therefore, I have spoken of the Eternal, the Self, the Blissful, and the Pure.


Здесь дано определение тому, что Будда называет the Self. Именно так надо понимать the Self в тех местах, где оно встречается.

Никакого отношения к самобытию (читать, самостоятельно существующему феномену) не имеет.
Речь идёт о том, что прекращение шести внешний и внутренний аятан и шести сознаний, возникающих из них - есть. Это реальный феномен, а не метафизическое представление о реальности за этими восемнадцатью.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда, вообще-то, прямым текстом говорил, что эго-атмы нет.  Прямым текстом говорил, что ничто не может быть названо "я", "моё", "я таков".
> 
> Проблема была только в том, что разные люди по эго-атмой понимали разное. Поэтому Будда использовал более точную формулировку как ничто не является "я", "моё", "я таков".
> Потому что, если человек считает, что тело - это "я", и ему сказать, что "я" - нет, то он подумает, что отрицается тело. Тоже самое с сознанием или любым другим, что отождествляется с "я". От самых конкретных вещей до метафизических представлений. Поэтому более точная формулировка: ничто не является мной, моим и я - не таков.


Так это и есть прямое указание не на существование или несуществование "я"/атмы, а на *необходимость избавления от привязанности* к чему-то, полагаемому "я", "моё"... : )

*И почему скипнуто прямо сказанное в Дхаммападе о применении правильных личных волевых усилий?*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда, вообще-то, прямым текстом говорил, что эго-атмы нет.


Где он такое говорил? Будда говорил, что вопросы о существовании или не существовании "Я" не заслуживают внимания, а убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования (Саббасава сутта). Он говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. 




> Потому что, если человек считает, что тело - это "я", и ему сказать, что "я" - нет, то он подумает, что отрицается тело. Тоже самое с сознанием или любым другим, что отождествляется с "я". От самых конкретных вещей до метафизических представлений. Поэтому более точная формулировка: ничто не является мной, моим и я - не таков.


Да, буддийское учение об "Анатта" - это ни некая умная теория о завуалированном или истинном "я" (которое якобы не может быть выражено словами), а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности. Это означает, что пять взаимозависимых совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна.

----------

Ittosai (30.04.2013), Tong Po (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Сутры Третьего поворота почти не переведены и мало известны.
> Пример Махапаринирвана-сутры я привел выше. Там совсем другое говорится.


Третий повтор полностью согласуется со вторым.
У тех, у кого он не согласуется, для тех труды Майтреи распадаются на читтаматру и мадхьямаку. А кого согласуется, для тех Майтрея - основоположник жентонга.

"Татхагатагарбха = Дхармакая = Природа ума" не является отдельно существующей вещью. Также не является и всеми вещами сразу. Она является тем, как вещи существуют на самом деле. Поэтому она неотъемлема от вещей, есть всегда и во всём. Поэтому она - истинная реальность.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никакого отношения к самобытию (читать, самостоятельно существующему феномену) не имеет.


Имеет:

Noble Son, the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the *Buddhadhatu* [Buddha-Nature].

То есть это дхату, сущность, а не простое отсутствие.

----------


## Greedy

> Это означает, что пять взаимозависимых совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна.


Раз лишь условны, то воля является моей лишь условно. Лишь в силу того, что есть цепляние к этому действию. Лишь в силу того, что это действие рассматривается как моё и необусловленное.
Отсутствие же свободы воли есть цепляние к обусловленным действиям, которым рассматриваются как мои.

Прекращение рассматривания феноменов как мои снимает вопрос о свободе или несвободе воли.
Пока же действия рассматриваются как мои, то они могут быть как обусловленные (когда причины, приведшие к этому действию, шире чем определение "меня") и как необусловленные (когда причины, приведшие к этому действию, полностью лежат в том, что определено как "я").

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Татхагатагарбха = Дхармакая = Природа ума" не является отдельно существующей вещью. Также не является и всеми вещами сразу. Она является тем, как вещи существуют на самом деле. Поэтому она неотъемлема от вещей, есть всегда и во всём. Поэтому она - истинная реальность.


Если строго, то Татхагатагарбха: 

а) не тождественна Дхармакае; 
б) не является чем-то отъемлемым или неотъемлемым *от вещей*;
в) не является чем-либо вообще или тем, как *вещи* существуют на самом деле.
*Татхагатагарбха (как и "природа будды") -- лишь методический термин для обозначения потенциальной возможности чувствующего существа достигнуть Освобождения...* %)

----------


## Фил

А в чем проблема отсутствия свободной воли?

----------


## Топпер

> Это не читта, а бодхи-читта.
> Она не обусловлена.
> Это и есть свобода воли согласно махаяне.


Это уже душа получается. Необусловленое сознание.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> То есть это дхату, сущность, а не простое отсутствие.


Т.е. может быть либо сущность (присутствие), либо простое отсутствие?
Радуга существует как сущность? Если не существует, то про неё можно сказать, что она просто отсутствует?

В основе каждого явления лежит не "пустота - ничего нет", "пустота от шести внешний, шести внутренних аятан и шести сознаний, возникающих из них". И эта природа всех явлений - реальная. Но вместо этого мы считаем реальным то, что возникает в этих восемнадцати.

То, что эта "пустота от восемнадцати" не является "пустотой - нечего нет" говорится в третьем повороте. Поэтому Буддам доступно всё, что воспринимают обычные существа. А обычным существам доступно только то, что возникает в виде этих восемнадцати, к которым они привязаны.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А в чем проблема отсутствия свободной воли?


Проблема отсутствия свободы воли при сохранении представления о некоем "я", которое действует и переживает результаты своих действий, приводит к тому, что "я" - безвольный пленник, обречённых вечно скитаться в независящий от его желаний реальности.
Будда говорит, что это не так. Почти всё, что ещё не произошло, можно изменить.
Вся сложность именно в агенте действия.

----------

Богдан Б (02.05.2013), Фил (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если строго, то Татхагатагарбха: 
> 
> а) не тождественна Дхармакае


Похоже, Лонгченпа считает иначе:

во всех живых существах пребывает изначально присущая им дхармадхату, природа чистого ума , или элемент [природы будды]. *Это изначально [им] присущая и неизменная татхагатагарбха* в своем проявленном аспекте есть рупакая (Тело формы), источник малых и великих знаков [Будды], а *в своем аспекте пустотности — дхармакая*, присущая [им] изначально и естественно и свободная от всех крайних умопостроений . Ее качества как спонтанно присущие уподобляются драгоценности, а в аспекте их неизменности  — пространству.

Лонгченпа.
Автокомментарий на Семньи нгельсо

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это уже душа получается. Необусловленое сознание.


Ну что ж я могу поделать? Такая уж у нас махаяна, с необусловленным сознанием.

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что эта "пустота от восемнадцати" не является "пустотой - нечего нет"


тогда об чем мы спорим?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну что ж я могу поделать? Такая уж у нас махаяна, с необусловленным сознанием.


Так ведь противоречие.

----------

Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Татхагатагарбха = Дхармакая = Природа ума" не является отдельно существующей вещью. Также не является и всеми вещами сразу. Она является тем, как вещи существуют на самом деле. Поэтому она неотъемлема от вещей, есть всегда и во всём. Поэтому она - истинная реальность.


Природа ума неотъемлема от вещей? то есть вещи сами по себе разумны?

Природа ума - неотъемлемое качество живых существ, а вовсе не "неотъемлема от вещей". В этом смысле она есть их сущность, вечная и неизменная, True Self, о котором говорится в Махапаринирвана-сутре.

Или, еще раз, словами Лонгченпы:

Природа ума (sems kyi rang bzhin) изначально есть ясный свет, сущность (ngo bo, svarupa) природы будды (sangs rgyas kyi khams, buddha dhatu), она вне четырех крайностей бытия и небытия, постоянства и отсутствия (этернализма и нигилизма), и *изначально пребывает во всех живых существах*. В Уттаратантре говорится:

Когда в светоносной природе ума клеши видятся как не имеющие [собственной] сути 
Приходит понимание того, что все живые существа не имеют самости и всецело лишены (чисты от) четырех крайностей.
Они пребывают в совершенстве состояния будды и наделены незагрязненным разумом .
Полностью чистые, они наделены изначальной мудростью. Этой природе я возношу хвалу.
Но хотя эта чистая изначальная мудрость присутствует в нас с безначальный времен, в силу незнания  ее мы пребываем в сансаре. Из неведения  — эгоцентрации  рождаются вожделение, ненависть, омраченность , гордость и зависть.

в Сутре, являющей (перечисляющей?) благие качества говорится:

Ум обычных живых существ  –– дискурсивные мысли (kun tu rtog, parikalpita) 
Ум Будды (sangs rgyas sems) –– великая изначальная мудрость (ye shes che).
Это подобно золоту, извлекаемому из горы [вместе с рудой]:
Загрязненное, оно может быть очищено.
...
Неизменная природа ума (sems nyid) — это истинносущее (yongs grub, parinishpanna), дхармакая.

...
ясный свет дхарматы ума  природа Сугатагарбхи; ее сущность пуста от всех возможных несовершенств, но обладает сущностными характеристиками всех благих качеств (yon tan gyi mtshan nyid ldan pa) [просветленной природы будды].

...
В момент [достижения] абсолютной чистоты все вредоносные несовершенства вместе с кармическими следами полностью опустошаются (превращаются в пустоту). Но *все качества [дхарма]дхату, абсолютные проявления [природы будды], — они не пусты*.

Лонгченпа
Автокомментарий на _Семньи нгельсо_

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну что ж я могу поделать? Такая уж у нас махаяна, с необусловленным сознанием.


Вернее такая у Вас трактовка. ) Взять хотябы ту же концепцию Татхагатагарбхи. Как пишет Е.А. Торчинов, в Махаяне есть две достаточно отличающиеся друг от друга интерпретации:

"В первом случае "гарбха" должна пониматься сугубо метафорически, как некая возможность для каждого живого существа стать Буддой: в природе существ нет ничего, что могло бы помешать им стать Буддами. Ни о какой сущности или субстанции, которая могла бы называться «природой Будды», в данном случае речь не идет. (думаю, что это не противоречит даже Тхераваде)

Вторая интерпретация предполагала, что в живых существах реально присутствует некая особая сущность, которая может быть названа «природой Будды». Если первая интерпретация теории гарбхи утверждала, что все существа могут стать Буддами, то вторая провозглашала, что все живые существа уже есть Будды и им надо только реализовать свою потенциальную «буддовость». Некоторые последователи доктрины гарбхи шли еще дальше, говоря о том, что эту природу Будды не надо даже реализовывать, она и так вполне актуальна. Следует лишь осознать себя в качестве Будды, понять и прочувствовать, что ты уже здесь и сейчас являешься Буддой."

----------

Федор Ф (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вернее такая у Вас трактовка.
> ...
> Вторая интерпретация предполагала, что в живых существах реально присутствует некая особая сущность


То есть это не моя трактовка, а традиционная.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть это не моя трактовка, а традиционная.


Безусловно, именно это и я имел ввиду. Ведь Дзогчен  как раз таки ближе ко второй интерпретация "гарбхи".

----------

Сергей Хос (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь противоречие.


С вашим каноном - да, противоречие.
Но меня лично это как-то не особо заботит.

(Уже много раз говорилось: канон Тхеравады может быть осмыслен с т.зр. Махаяны, но не наоборот)

----------

Alex (30.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С вашим каноном - да, противоречие.


А с абхидхармой нет противоречия?

----------


## Greedy

> тогда об чем мы спорим?


Об определениях.
Одни и те же слова могут пониматься по-разному и быть уместными в разных контекстах.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Уже много раз говорилось: канон Тхеравады может быть осмыслен с т.зр. Махаяны, но не наоборот


Очень даже может и наоборот. Лично мне Канон помог увидеть заблуждения Махаяны, которых я раньше не видел. Произошла переоценка ценностей по прочтении ПК. Вернуться к Махаяне вряд ли уже получится, при всем моем уважении.

----------

Жека (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А с абхидхармой нет противоречия?


С какой абхидхармой - абхидхарма-кхоша или абхидхарма-самуччая?
Или той, которую можно выстроить, к примеру, на основе Тантры Гухьясамаджи?
Или с перечислением дхарм, о которых говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота?

Это все будут совершенно разные абхидхармы, и если не понимать сферы применимости каждой из них, будут видеться противоречия.
А если понимать, то не будут.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лично мне Канон помог увидеть заблуждения Махаяны, которых я раньше не видел.


у каждого свой путь

----------

Федор Ф (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С какой абхидхармой - абхидхарма-кхоша или абхидхарма-самуччая?
> Или той, которую можно выстроить, к примеру, на основе Тантры Гухьясамаджи?
> Или с перечислением дхарм, о которых говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота?


С какой-нибудь, где говорится об обусловленности сознания. И чтоб словом Будды считалась. И *абхи*дхармой.




> Это все будут совершенно разные абхидхармы, и если не понимать сферы применимости каждой из них, будут видеться противоречия.
> А если понимать, то не будут.


Ну где можно применить шастру о дхармах? Например, решить вопрос, обусловленная ли дхарма сознание, или нет.

----------


## Топпер

> С вашим каноном - да, противоречие.
> Но меня лично это как-то не особо заботит.
> (Уже много раз говорилось: канон Тхеравады может быть осмыслен с т.зр. Махаяны, но не наоборот)


И как решается противоречие? В раннем буддизме говориться о том, что никакой тонкой читты нет. У вас - есть. Как доказывается истинность этой новой идеи?

----------


## Greedy

> Очень даже может и наоборот. Лично мне Канон помог увидеть заблуждения Махаяны, которых я раньше не видел. Произошла переоценка ценностей по прочтении ПК. Вернуться к Махаяне вряд ли уже получится, при всем моем уважении.


Скорее всего, не к махаяне, а к ваджраяне.
Махаяна же даёт ответ, что делать после отречения.

С отречением возрастает непринятие всякой деятельности, возрастает чувство бессмысленности и ум удручён отсутствием выхода, так как безразличие ко всему никак не способствует разрешению этой проблемы.
И в махаяне здесь даётся следующий ответ. Нужно породить в себе бодхичитту - сильное желание постичь природу явлений ради блага других существ. Нужно это, чтобы из отвращения ко всякой деятельности, сопровождающем отречение, снова увлечь ум занятием, связанным с исследованием феноменов. При этом, чем сильнее бодхичитта, тем сильнее ум устремлён к проникновению в феномены.

Конечно, проникновением в феномены можно заниматься и без бодхичитты. На чистом энтузиазме. Но это имеет смысл, если не обретено истинное отречение и всё ещё есть личный, скрытый, неявный интерес к явлениям этого мира.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С отречением возрастает непринятие всякой деятельности, возрастает чувство бессмысленности и ум удручён отсутствием выхода, так как безразличие ко всему никак не способствует разрешению этой проблемы.


Это Вы не отречение описываете, а удручённость сансарой, или другими словами концептуальное понимание Первой Благородной Истины. ) Подлинное отречение невозможно без прозрения в природу явлений. Прозрение - это развитие интуитивной мудрости (не концептуальной), практика прямого распознавания трёх истин: непостоянства, безличности и страдательности в отношении всех телесных и умственных феноменов. Кульминацией прозрения является получение сверхмирской мудрости, которая является причиной достижения ниббаны.
Мудрецы, которые видят вещи в истинном свете, обретают глубокую мудрость и отбрасывают привязанность и жажду к вещам, к миру, к существованию, и так становятся буддами или архатами.

----------

Богдан Б (02.05.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Похоже, Лонгченпа считает иначе:
> 
> во всех живых существах пребывает изначально присущая им дхармадхату, природа чистого ума , или элемент [природы будды]. *Это изначально [им] присущая и неизменная татхагатагарбха* в своем проявленном аспекте есть рупакая (Тело формы), источник малых и великих знаков [Будды], а *в своем аспекте пустотности — дхармакая*, присущая [им] изначально и естественно и свободная от всех крайних умопостроений . Ее качества как спонтанно присущие уподобляются драгоценности, а в аспекте их неизменности  — пространству.
> 
> Лонгченпа.
> Автокомментарий на Семньи нгельсо


Разница между сказанным мною и процитированным в том, что у меня шло о Татхагатагарбхе (Тг) как потенции (каковою она и является для большинства), а здесь -- о реализованной.
При этом, согласно цитате, _реализованная_ Тг имеет два аспекта, а не один... Разве это тождественность?

Ну, и эмбрион/зародыш (_гарбха_) никогда не тождественен выношенному и полноценно выросшему телу (_кая_).

В общем, _нестрого_ так говорить, как на меня, обратившего внимание на строгое определение...

----------


## Жека

> И как решается противоречие? В раннем буддизме говориться о том, что никакой тонкой читты нет. У вас - есть. Как доказывается истинность этой новой идеи?


Упадком Дхаммы оно доказывается.
Пока есть сознание, тонкое ли, грубое ли, низкое или высокое - будет и страдание. Все обусловленные феномены есть страдание, которое надлежит срубить на корню.
Но если люди наслаждаются им и ищут его - что ж, такова природа самсары...

----------

Богдан Б (02.05.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Подлинное отречение невозможно без прозрения в природу явлений. Прозрение - это развитие интуитивной мудрости (не концептуальной), практика прямого распознавания трёх истин: непостоянства, безличности и страдательности в отношении всех телесных и умственных феноменов. Кульминацией прозрения является получение сверхмирской мудрости, которая является причиной достижения ниббаны.


У Вас получается, что отречение является не началом пути, а его завершением.




> Это Вы не отречение описываете, а удручённость сансарой, или другими словами концептуальное понимание Первой Благородной Истины. )


Почитайте внимательно:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/M...dha1-sv.htm#a6
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...iti4_10-sv.htm
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...iti3_23-sv.htm

Реализованное отречение - это достижение джханы.

----------


## Жека

> Разница между сказанным мною и процитированным в том, что у меня шло о Татхагатагарбхе (Тг) как потенции (каковою она и является для большинства), а здесь -- о реализованной.
> При этом, согласно цитате, _реализованная_ Тг имеет два аспекта, а не один... Разве это тождественность?
> 
> Ну, и эмбрион/зародыш (_гарбха_) никогда не тождественен выношенному и полноценно выросшему телу (_кая_).
> 
> В общем, _нестрого_ так говорить, как на меня, обратившего внимание на строгое определение...


Это называется всего лишь взглядами, густыми зарослями взглядов, кукольным театром взглядов, а опутанный узами взглядов невежественный обыватель не освободится от рождения, от разрушения и от смерти, от печали, боли, скорби и отчаяния; он не будет освобождён, говорю я, от страдания. (Будда)

----------

Наталья (30.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это называется всего лишь взглядами, густыми зарослями взглядов, кукольным театром взглядов, а опутанный узами взглядов невежественный обыватель не освободится от рождения, от разрушения и от смерти, от печали, боли, скорби и отчаяния; он не будет освобождён, говорю я, от страдания. (Будда)


Сто раз уж проходили: и про привязанность некоторых тхеравадинов к видению души или атмавады в том, что они просто не понимают в махаянских текстах, и про то, что разное по словам, сказанным в ПК и в махаянских сутрах, означает то же самое по сути, и склонность клеймить (не-не, никакого холивару! правда? : )...
Мне уже просто надоело спорить с ними, повторяя одно и то же без готовности оппонентов слышать сказанное и про упаи, и про природу будды, при неизменной готовности говорить о том, сём, пятом, десятом, не будучи способным что-либо возразить по сути.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Упадком Дхаммы оно доказывается.
> Пока есть сознание, тонкое ли, грубое ли, низкое или высокое - будет и страдание. Все обусловленные феномены есть страдание, которое надлежит срубить на корню.
> Но если люди наслаждаются им и ищут его - что ж, такова природа самсары...


И это тоже уже проходили...
Повторю?

Обладал ли Будда сознанием после достижения ниббаны? Да.
Что представляет собой сознание Будды после париниббаны? Будда об этом никак обстоятельно не рассуждал, не утверждая ни прекращение, ни продолжение существования _очищенного от омрачений_ и уже покинувшего тело сознания Татхагаты...

----------


## Zom

> Некоторые последователи доктрины гарбхи шли еще дальше, говоря о том, что эту природу Будды не надо даже реализовывать, она и так вполне актуальна. Следует лишь осознать себя в качестве Будды, понять и прочувствовать, что ты уже здесь и сейчас являешься Буддой."


Мне кажется, Wolf смог )))

----------

Жека (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Фил (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Обладал ли Будда сознанием после достижения ниббаны? Да.
> Что представляет собой сознание Будды после париниббаны? Будда об этом никак обстоятельно не рассуждал, не утверждая ни прекращение,


В момент париниббаны _любое_ сознание разрушается (как и всё остальное). И Будда об этом много раз говорил.

----------

Богдан Б (02.05.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В момент париниббаны любое сознание разрушается (как и всё остальное). И Будда об этом много раз говорил.


С Вами как раз и были прения по этому непростому поводу... : )
Охота об этом сначала?

----------


## Zom

> С Вами как раз и были прения по этому непростому поводу... : )
> Охота об этом сначала?


Просто не стоит говорить о том, чего, очевидно, не знаете. Читали бы канон лучше - такого бы не сказали.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто не стоит говорить о том, чего, очевидно, не знаете. Читали бы канон лучше - такого бы не сказали.


Ну, это характерная не для меня демагогия или риторика...
Начнём сначала?
Я готов! : )
И вот -- для напоминания...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У Вас получается, что отречение является не началом пути, а его завершением.


Нет, завершением пути является ниббана. 




> Реализованное отречение - это достижение джханы.


Ну и как достижение первой джханы, подразумевающей оставление чувственности, связано с тем, что Вы писали ранее: _"возрастает непринятие всякой деятельности, возрастает чувство бессмысленности и ум удручён отсутствием выхода, так как безразличие ко всему никак не способствует разрешению этой проблемы."_?

----------

Жека (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну и как достижение первой джханы, подразумевающей оставление чувственности, связано с тем, что Вы писали ранее: _"возрастает непринятие всякой деятельности, возрастает чувство бессмысленности и ум удручён отсутствием выхода, так как безразличие ко всему никак не способствует разрешению этой проблемы."_?


Тем, что это и есть то, что побуждает ум отринуть чувственность.
Или есть какой-то другой мотиватор, побуждающий искать уединение, лишённое чувственных удовольствий, кроме как разочарование в них и страх увязнуть в них?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тем, что это и есть то, что побуждает ум отринуть чувственность.
> Или есть какой-то другой мотиватор, побуждающий искать уединение, лишённое чувственных удовольствий, кроме как разочарование в них и страх увязнуть в них?


Конечно есть. Так как в состоянии джханы  ум обладает огромной мощью и чистотой, а также остротой и ясностью распознавания, то благодаря этому, подобные состояния идеально подходят для практики випассаны. Т.е. мотиватором может быть стремление к пробуждению. 
Разочарование в чувственных удовольствиях, страх увязнуть в них, или привязанность к счастью (сукха) и восторгу (пити), рожденными уединением, не являются единственным мотиватором побуждающим искать уединения. )




> Я подумал: «Я помню, как однажды, когда мой отец из клана Сакьев работал, я сидел в прохладе тенистого миртового дерева, и тогда - в достаточной мере оставив чувственные удовольствия и неумелые умственные качества - я вошёл и пребывал в первой джхане: восторг и счастье, рождённые [этим] оставлением, сопровождались направлением ума и удержанием ума. Могло ли это быть путём к просветлению?» Вслед за этим воспоминанием пришло озарение: «Это путь к Пробуждению». Я подумал: «Так почему я боюсь этого удовольствия [джханы], которое не имеет ничего общего ни с чувственным наслаждением, ни с неумелыми умственными качествами?» Я подумал: «Более я не боюсь этого удовольствия, которое не имеет ничего общего ни с чувственным наслаждением, ни с неумелыми умственными качествами, но которого трудно достичь с настолько истощённым телом. Что если я приму какую-нибудь твёрдую пищу: немного риса и каши?» Так я принял твёрдую пищу: немного риса и каши. И теперь пять монахов, которые присматривали за мной, подумали: «Если наш отшельник Готама достиг какого-либо высшего состояния, он скажет нам». Но когда они увидели, как я ем твёрдую пищу - немного риса и каши - они в отвращении покинули меня, думая так: «Отшельник Готама живёт в достатке. Он оставил свои усилия и ниспадает к роскоши».


Маха-Саччака сутта

----------

Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Просто не стоит говорить о том, чего, очевидно, не знаете. Читали бы канон лучше - такого бы не сказали.


А что  Все сводите к чтению Канона? Собственной логики нет? Или как?

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Конечно есть. Так как в состоянии джханы  ум обладает огромной мощью и чистотой, а также остротой и ясностью распознавания, то благодаря этому, подобные состояния идеально подходят для практики випассаны. Т.е. мотиватором может быть стремление к пробуждению.


Хорошо. Стремление к джхане как реализация более общего стремления - к пробуждению.
Что является мотиватором для стремления к пробуждению?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что является мотиватором для стремления к пробуждению?


Очевидность Первой Благородной Истины. )

----------

Zom (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В момент париниббаны _любое_ сознание разрушается (как и всё остальное). И Будда об этом много раз говорил.


Будда говорил, что его сознание разрушится в момент париниббаны?
Окей, включаем логику. Зачем достигать просветления, чтобы при этом всё угасло? Вас зажигает такая теория. Меня -- нет. Я хочу быть просветлённой, свободной от цепляния за "я" и эффективно помогающей ЖС. А Вы --нет?

----------


## Топпер

> А что  Все сводите к чтению Канона? Собственной логики нет? Или как?


А она у вас мощнее, чем была у Будды?

----------

Akaguma (02.05.2013), Zom (30.04.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

А вообще, бросайте вы это дело. Вас ждет, после многочисленных потуг, абсолютная смерть в нирване. Зачем вам это?
Или в крайнем случае, следуйте пути Махаяны - обретение сверхспособностй без вступления в поток, которе гарантирует вам эту абсолютную смерть в течение следующих 7 жизней. 
Сила ночи-сила дня - одинакова фигня, не иссушайте свой мозг религией, живите вместо этого!

----------

Alex (30.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Будда говорил, что его сознание разрушиься в момент париниббаны?


Будда говорил, что согласно Патиччасамуппаде, после устранения танхи, упаданы, бхавы, в момент смерти, новые винньяна и нама-рупа не будут созданы.



> Окей, включаем логику. Зачем достигать просветления, чтобы при этом всё угасло? Вас зажигает такая теория. Меня -- нет. Я хочу быть просветлённой, свободной от цепляния за "я" и эффективно помогающей ЖС. А Вы --нет?


Простите, но это не логика. Это ваши личные предпочтения и цепляния. Вы ещё не поняли до конца страдательность сансары. У вас ещё есть цепляние к жажде бытия.

----------

Akaguma (02.05.2013), Zom (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А  она у вас мощнее, чем была у Будды?


Не мощнее, но Будда давал разные учения для разных людей. К ПК одному всё не сводится. И если апеллировать к словам Будды только из  ПК, тоже не всем это будет полезно, имхо.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вас* зажигает* такая теория


Нет, мы к угасанию стремимся.




> И если апеллировать к словам Будды только из ПК, тоже не всем это будет полезно, имхо.


Всем

----------

Жека (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Простите, но это не логика. Это ваши личные предпочтения и цепляния. Вы ещё не поняли до конца страдательность сансары. У вас ещё есть цепляние к жажде бытия.


Атеисты вон полагают, что когда они умрут, всё бытие их само собой прекратится. Чем тогда они отличаются от жаждущих ниббаны как полного угасания всего?

----------

Наталья (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, мы к угасанию стремимся.



Ну и стремитесь тогда. 



> Всем


Мне лично санскритский канон больше помогает.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Атеисты вон полагают, что когда они умрут, всё бытие их само собой прекратится. Чем тогда они отличаются от жаждущих ниббаны как полного угасания всего?


Тем, что они заблуждаются. После их "угасания всего" их ждет сюрприз.

----------

Zom (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тем, что они заблуждаются. После их "угасания всего" их ждет сюрприз.


А тхеравадинов не ждёт сюрприз??????

----------

Фил (30.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А тхеравадинов не ждёт сюрприз??????


Я вижу в ваших словах недоверие к Будде и Дхамме

----------

Наталья (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я вижу в ваших словах недоверие к Будде и Дхамме


Мы вроде не на тхеравадинском форуме сейчас находимся. Так бы я ничего и не сказала.

----------


## Топпер

> Не мощнее, но Будда давал разные учения для разных людей. К ПК одному всё не сводится. И если апеллировать к словам Будды только из  ПК, тоже не всем это будет полезно, имхо.


Всё это понятно, но вот дальше вы пишите:



> Атеисты вон полагают, что когда они умрут, всё бытие их само собой прекратится. Чем тогда они отличаются от жаждущих ниббаны как полного угасания всего?


Вместо того, чтобы самой проанализировать Патиччасамуппаду. Как, по-вашему, после устранения килес и звеньев, ответственных за накопление каммы, после смерти тела происходит воссоздание винньяны? Патиччасамуппада - это же не просто красивая каёмочка с картинками по краю Бхавачакки.
Как у вас сознание то новое возникает?

----------

Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Наталья (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Всё это понятно, но вот дальше вы пишите:
> 
> Вместо того, чтобы самой проанализировать Патиччасамуппаду. Как, по-вашему, после устранения килес и звеньев, ответственных за накопление каммы, после смерти тела происходит воссоздание винньяны? Патиччасамуппада - это же не просто красивая каёмочка с картинками по краю Бхавачакки.
> Как у вас сознание то новое возникает?


Ладно. По-Вашему, на угасание килес и звеньев можно потратить несколько кальп. Результат? Угасание всего. Смысл? Вы этого хотите? Я не про жажду бытия сейчас говорю, а про счастье.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я не про жажду бытия сейчас говорю, а про счастье.


О. мой Бог! И здесь про счастье! Все жаждут счастья!

----------

Фил (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> О. мой Бог! И здесь про счастье! Все жаждут счастья!


А разве не в этом смысл жизни?

----------


## Greedy

> Очевидность Первой Благородной Истины. )


Т.е. именно то, что Вы называли "удручённостью самсары".
Я назвал это отречением. Ваше же трактовка отречения была неудовлетворительной, так как в ней Вы говорили о прозрении и его плодах, а не об отречении и его плодах.

----------


## Greedy

> А вообще, бросайте вы это дело. Вас ждет, после многочисленных потуг, абсолютная смерть в нирване.


Заканчивайте с пропагандой небуддийский воззрений. В частности аннигилиционизма.

----------

Нико (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

А если я не хочу абсолютной смерти в нирване????

----------

Наталья (30.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ладно. По-Вашему, на угасание килес и звеньев можно потратить несколько кальп. Результат? Угасание всего. Смысл? Вы этого хотите? Я не про жажду бытия сейчас говорю, а про счастье.


Вы не на тот вопрос отвечаете. Неважно, чего я хочу. У меня вопрос по Патиччасамуппаде. Откуда же берётся новое сознание в момент смерти просветлённого?




> А если я не хочу абсолютной смерти в нирване????


В Ниббане не может быть смерти или жизни. Умереть может то, что существовало в действительности. Некое "я". Если же вы правильно понимаете Патиччасамуппаду, вы так вопрос не поставите.

----------

Akaguma (02.05.2013), Styeba (30.04.2013), Ашвария (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы не на тот вопрос отвечаете. Неважно, чего я хочу. У меня вопрос по Патиччасамуппаде. Откуда же берётся новое сознание в момент смерти просветлённого?


Оно не новое, оно старое. Нет никакой причины для исчезновения сознания. Просто невежественное сознание меняется на просветлённое. Ну это в Махаяне так. И в Ваджраяне. Я никому не навязываю это мнение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А если я не хочу абсолютной смерти в нирване????


Это проблема непонимания что есть жизнь и смерть. Работа жизни и смерти - не завершена, поэтому есть ложные воззрения о жизни, смерти, страданиях и прекращении страдания.

----------


## Нико

> Это проблема непонимания что есть жизнь и смерть. Работа жизни и смерти - не завершена, поэтому есть ложные воззрения о жизни, смерти, страданиях и прекращении страдания.


А эти ложные или неложные воззрения кому-то помогают?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А вообще, бросайте вы это дело. Вас ждет, после многочисленных потуг, абсолютная смерть в нирване. Зачем вам это?
> Или в крайнем случае, следуйте пути Махаяны - обретение сверхспособностй без вступления в поток, которе гарантирует вам эту абсолютную смерть в течение следующих 7 жизней. 
> Сила ночи-сила дня - одинакова фигня, не иссушайте свой мозг религией, живите вместо этого!


Наталья, вы пьяны?

----------

Magan Poh (01.05.2013), Фил (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А если я не хочу абсолютной смерти в нирване????


Многие люди не хотят смерти; даже те, которые верят в то, что их ждёт рай после того как они умрут. ) Таково проявление бхава-танхи, имеющей своим центром ложную идею себя, возникающую из неведения.  
И не стоит думать, буд-то некоторые стремятся к абсолютной смерти (смерти чего кстати?). Будда такому не учил. ) _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_ (МН 22)

----------

Akaguma (02.05.2013), Ittosai (30.04.2013), Magan Poh (01.05.2013), Tong Po (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Жека (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Оно не новое, оно старое. Нет никакой причины для исчезновения сознания. Просто невежественное сознание меняется на просветлённое. Ну это в Махаяне так. И в Ваджраяне. Я никому не навязываю это мнение.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Посмотрите пожалуйста первое, второе и третьи звенья Патиччасамуппады: 



> ٭ *С невежеством как условием, волевые формирователи [возникают].*
> ٭ *С волевыми формирователями как условием, сознание [возникает].*
> ٭ С сознанием как условием, имя-и-форма [возникают].


Далее Будда анализировал в обратном порядке:



> Таково происхождение всей этой груды страданий. Это, монахи, называется неправильным путём. И каков, монахи, правильный путь? С безостаточным угасанием и
> ٭ прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей.
> ٭ С* прекращением волевых формирователей [происходит] прекращение сознания.*
> ٭ С прекращением сознания [происходит] прекращение имени-и-формы.


А вы говорите нет условий для прекращения.....

----------

Styeba (30.04.2013), Сергей Ч (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."[/I]


А две остальные истины куда делись?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А две остальные истины куда делись?


Ну мы же говорили о прекращении, ) вот я и привел слова Будды в ответ тем, кто неверно понимает его учение таким образом: 

_«Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего живого существа»_ 

на что Будда и отвечает: 

_"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."_ (МН 22).

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

Ладно. Откуда взялись 4 благородные истины? Почему их 4, а не две?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ладно. Откуда взялись 4 благородные истины? Почему их 4, а не две?


Нико, потому что Вторые Две имеют смысл относительно упомянутых Сергеем- причины страдания и путь к прекращению страдания. Если не учить о страдании и его прекращении (о чём упомянул Сергей, ссылаясь на Будду), то бессмысленно говорить о пути и причине, а если не говорить о причине и пути, то получится простая констатация факта, неимеющая практического смысла.

----------

Ittosai (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013), Федор Ф (30.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А эти ложные или неложные воззрения кому-то помогают?


Чему-то помогают, чему-то вредят. Всякая устремленность к мирскому счастью - есть неведение первой благородной истины.
Относительные истины - истинны и полезны в отношении чего-либо. Проблема этого чего-либо в непостоянстве, неудовлетворительности и обусловленности.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, потому что Вторые Две имеют смысл относительно упомянутых Сергеем- причины страдания и путь к прекращению страдания. Если не учить о страдании и его прекращении (о чём упомянул Сергей, ссылаясь на Будду), то бессмысленно говорить о пути и причине, а если не говорить о причине и пути, то получится простая констатация факта, неимеющая практического смысла


Спасибо, только для меня Ваши слова не имеют практического смысла. Не нужно Дхарму превращать во что-то новое.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, мы к угасанию стремимся.


Стремления никогда не достигают угасания. Стремления это противоположность угасания. Поэтому речь идет о прекращении стремлений.
Кроме того, полное прекращение стремлений - не окончательная цель, а лишь средство для устранения омрачений и влечений. 
Работа жизни и смерти завершается как раз с развитием способности воспринимать не упуская возникновение стремлений.
Если неведения нет, то и прекращение возможно всегда. Татхагата способен действовать и воспринимать, он лишь видит возникновение и прекращения и не заблуждается в том, закончены ли все стремления. 

Поэтому цель буддизма махаяны не отличается от цели буддизма тхеравады. 
Различаются лишь склонности учеников и их заблуждения.

----------


## Юй Кан

С безостаточным угасанием и
 ٭ прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей.
 ٭ С прекращением волевых формирователей [происходит] прекращение сознания.
 ٭ С прекращением сознания [происходит] прекращение имени-и-формы.
Прекращено ли неведение у Татхагаты? Да.
Обладает ли Татхагата сознанием? Да.
Каким является сознание Татхагаты? Избавленным от неведения и привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.

Стало быть, о прекращении какого сознания говорится в патичча-самуппаде?
Только о прекращении сознания, омрачённого неведением.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Дхармананда (30.04.2013), Нико (30.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Работа жизни и смерти завершается как раз с развитием способности воспринимать не упуская возникновение стремлений.
> Если неведения нет, то и прекращение возможно всегда. Татхагата способен действовать и воспринимать, он лишь видит возникновение и прекращения и не заблуждается в том, закончены ли все стремления.


BTR, вы как-то завораживаете меня, как удав кролика. Когда я читаю вас, у меня возникает образ какого-то поэтично- печального философа. Хорошо бы даже под тихую музыку вас читать. И не важно о чем, главное - красиво. Надеюсь, это не обидно для вас. Я и сам люблю соблюдать стиль.

----------

Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Денис Евгеньев (30.04.2013), Фил (30.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Обладает ли Татхагата сознанием? Да.


Будда не говорит, обладает ли _тот-то_ сознанием или нет. Будда говорит, что является причинами и условиями возникновения сознания? Что является причинами и условиями прекращения сознания?

Пока эта логика Будды непонятна, пока мы на вещи (например, сознание) смотрим через призму обладания, замысел Будды для нас скрыт.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Won Soeng (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Стало быть, о прекращении какого сознания говорится в патичча-самуппаде?
> Только о прекращении сознания, омрачённого неведением.


Это ошибочное понимание зависимого возникновения.

----------

Won Soeng (30.04.2013), Жека (30.04.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Спасибо, только для меня Ваши слова не имеют практического смысла. Не нужно Дхарму превращать во что-то новое.


И чего ж это я нового-то написал?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда не говорит, обладает ли _тот-то_ сознанием или нет. Будда говорит, что является причинами и условиями возникновения сознания? Что является причинами и условиями прекращения сознания?


Необходимым и достаточным условием прекращения омрачённого сознания является прекращение неведения. Но при этом очищенное от омрачений или неведения сознание Татхагаты продолжает присутствовать... Чего тут загадочного?

----------

Ашвария (30.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это ошибочное понимание зависимого возникновения.


Будучи т.н. ИМХОм : ), приватное оценочное суждение не является ни опровержением тезиса, ни антитезисом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обладает ли Татхагата сознанием? Да.


Позвольте уточнить. Откуда столь категоричный вывод?
Я встречал, что татхагата МОЖЕТ если хочет распознавать воспринимаемое. Но это не значит, что татхагата ОБЛАДАЕТ сознанием.

Поэтому прекращается все сознание. А для возникновения сознания все так же нужно возникновение неведения и порывов. И татхагата не лишен этой способности. Просто он свободен от нее.
Поэтому и вопрос о прекращении неведения татхагатой - это вопрос нерожденности татхагаты, пребывания татхагаты в нерожденном.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда не говорит, обладает ли _тот-то_ сознанием или нет. Будда говорит, что является причинами и условиями возникновения сознания? Что является причинами и условиями прекращения сознания?
> 
> Пока эта логика Будды непонятна, пока мы на вещи (например, сознание) смотрим через призму обладания, замысел Будды для нас скрыт.


Совершенно верно. Прекрасный ответ.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вопрос к "омраченному/неомраченному сознанию" на самом деле не так прост. Это действительно акцент махаяны в вопросе того, каков ум пробужденного. Это вопрос аннутара самьяк самбодхи.

Однако же, вся разница между омраченным и неомраченным сознанием лишь в том, что омраченное сознание производится умом не знающим прекращения. Неомраченное сознание - это то же сознание, так же возникающее с неведением и порывом. Только может быть прекращено полностью, без остатка. Не возникает совокупности цепляния.

----------


## До

> С безостаточным угасанием и
>  ٭ прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей.
>  ٭ С прекращением волевых формирователей [происходит] прекращение сознания.
>  ٭ С прекращением сознания [происходит] прекращение имени-и-формы.
> Прекращено ли неведение у Татхагаты? Да. Обладает ли Татхагата сознанием? Да. Каким является сознание Татхагаты? Избавленным от неведения и привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п. Стало быть, о прекращении какого сознания говорится в патичча-самуппаде? Только о прекращении сознания, омрачённого неведением.


Конечно, логика тут хромает.




> Это ошибочное понимание зависимого возникновения.


Буддагоса пишет в главе про ПС (в подглаве "сознание"): "_120. In the clause, with formations as condition, consciousness, consciousness is sixfold as eye-consciousness, and so on. [...] So all the thirty-two mundane resultant consciousnesses ((34)–(65)) are included by these six kinds of consciousness. But the supramundane kinds do not belong to the exposition of the round [of becoming], and so they are not included_." Где "_round [of becoming]_" у него синоним ПС. Таким образом, _надмирское сознание_ не включено в ПС по мнению Буддагосы. Как хорошо, что у нас есть Zom, который может поправить Буддагосу.

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Vladiimir (30.04.2013), Сергей Хос (30.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

А нет ли перевода Буддагосы на русский язык?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Позвольте уточнить. Откуда столь категоричный вывод?


Показал же: а-на-ли-зом.
И опровергнуть это можно только аналитически, но не риторикой с размыванием понятий...




> Я встречал, что татхагата МОЖЕТ если хочет распознавать воспринимаемое. Но это не значит, что татхагата ОБЛАДАЕТ сознанием.


Встретившийся где-то Вам Татахагата МОЖЕТ, если хочет, распознавать воспринимаемое, *НЕ ОБЛАДАЯ никаким сознанием*? %)
Повторить ещё раз не так давно предложенную Вам же цитату о восприятии без цеплянии, присущем Татхагате?

----------


## Greedy

> Необходимым и достаточным условием прекращения омрачённого сознания является прекращение неведения. Но при этом очищенное от омрачений или неведения сознание Татхагаты продолжает присутствовать... Чего тут загадочного?


Нет сознания, принадлежащего Татхагате, ни омрачённого, ни очищенного.




> Однако же, вся разница между омраченным и неомраченным сознанием лишь в том, что омраченное сознание производится умом не знающим прекращения. Неомраченное сознание - это то же сознание, так же возникающее с неведением и порывом. Только может быть прекращено полностью, без остатка. Не возникает совокупности цепляния.


Сознание - это феномен омрачённого ума. Преодолев неведение, никаких феноменов не остаётся.

В текстах ваджраяны говорится о природе ума, которая при наличии неведения проявляется как феномен "сознание", при отсутствии неведения проявляется как изначальная мудрость Будды.
Если говорить с точки зрения реальности, как она доступна омрачённому уму, то с прекращением неведения нет ничего, что можно было бы назвать сознанием. С маленьким уточнением, что не работает схема "есть сознание - нет сознания". А работает схема "для омрачённого ума, _это_ - сознание; для неомрачённого ума, _в этом_ - сознания нет".

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сознание - это просто феномен ума. Омрачение начинается в цепи зависимого возникновения с жажды.
Цепляние и удержание - это омраченное жаждой сознание, дукха.

----------

Styeba (30.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Показал же: а-на-ли-зом.
> И опровергнуть это можно только аналитически, но не риторикой с размыванием понятий...
> 
> 
> Встретившийся где-то Вам Татахагата МОЖЕТ, если хочет, распознавать воспринимаемое, *НЕ ОБЛАДАЯ никаким сознанием*? %)
> Повторить ещё раз не так давно предложенную Вам же цитату о восприятии без цеплянии, присущем Татхагате?


Начните с азов. Сознание - анатта. Нет ничего обладающего сознанинием. Нет ничего, чем сознание бы обладало. 
А уж после этого можно и к татхагате. 

Восприятие без цепляния это неведение-сознание-намарупа-шесть опор-контакт-чувствование
Если не возникает жажда, не возникает и цепляние.

Чувствование необходимое, но недостаточное условие для возникновения жажды.

----------

Styeba (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И чего ж это я нового-то написал?


Вы из 4 истин сделали две. То есть две истины тоже имеются, но в другом контексте.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет сознания, принадлежащего Татхагате, ни омрачённого, ни очищенного.


Прекрасно помню Ваше описание функционирования сознания Татхагаты:

*Татхагата видит стол*. Но видит он тот стол, который есть в восприятии того существа, с которым он взаимодействует. Для себя самого *никакого стола Татхагата не видит*. У Татхагаты нет своей реальности, которая была бы объектом различения.
Но начинать обсуждать это ещё раз смысла не вижу.

----------


## Нико

Вы из 4 истин сделали две. Хотя две истины тоже имеются, но в другом контексте.

----------


## Жека

> Тем, что они заблуждаются. После их "угасания всего" их ждет сюрприз.


О, и еще какой... Они - то думали, нажил себе в свое удовольствие и угас, а нет, однако, за все придется "ответить".

----------

Федор Ф (01.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А если я не хочу абсолютной смерти в нирване????


Простите, Нико, но судя по всему, вам никакая Нирвана не светит в ближайшую кальпу... Увы, пока не будет Самма- диттхи - хоть что делай, но не поймешь, что "только страдание, возникая, возникает. Ни что иное, как страдание возникло - и исчезло" ( речь о Париниббане).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если не возникает жажда, не возникает и цепляние.
> 
> Чувствование необходимое, но недостаточное условие для возникновения жажды.


Ответьте, пожалуйста: Татхагата *способен воспринимать* ВСЁ без жажды и цепляния или -- *нет*?

----------


## Нико

> Простите, Нико, но судя по всему, вам никакая Нирвана не светит в ближайшую кальпу... Увы, пока не будет Самма- диттхи - хоть что делай, но не поймешь, что "только страдание, возникая, возникает. Ни что иное, как страдание возникло - и исчезло" ( речь о Париниббане).


Спасибо, Жека, разъяснили ситуацию. А то я всё надеялась )))))

----------


## Жека

> С безостаточным угасанием и
>  ٭ прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей.
>  ٭ С прекращением волевых формирователей [происходит] прекращение сознания.
>  ٭ С прекращением сознания [происходит] прекращение имени-и-формы.
> Прекращено ли неведение у Татхагаты? Да.
> Обладает ли Татхагата сознанием? Да.
> Каким является сознание Татхагаты? Избавленным от неведения и привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.
> 
> Стало быть, о прекращении какого сознания говорится в патичча-самуппаде?
> Только о прекращении сознания, омрачённого неведением.


Вы никак не можете понять простой вещи: что никакого сознания " самого по себе" не существует. Если есть глаз и форма, есть сознание глаза... Язык и вкусы - сознание языка и так далее.
Будда или Арахат после Пробуждения и до смерти продолжают быть носителями пяти совокупностей, управляемых старой кармой. Но их совокупности перестали быть совокупностями привязанности, как у обычных людей, и они не создают новой кармы, а старая - не позволяет им родиться, так нет уничтожен корень рождений - авидья. Нет авидьи - нет санкхар и нет танхи. Рождаться - нечему. Нет никакого независимого сознания, и все эти ясные Светы - это лишь попытка невежества спасти самое себя.

----------

Styeba (30.04.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Наталья (01.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Спасибо, Жека, разъяснили ситуацию. А то я всё надеялась )))))


Не надейтесь

----------


## Нико

> Не надейтесь


Особое наставление от тхеравадинской девочки. Полезное.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы из 4 истин сделали две. То есть две истины тоже имеются, но в другом контексте.



Я?! Где?!

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы никак не можете понять простой вещи: что никакого сознания " самого по себе" не существует. Если есть глаз и форма, есть сознание глаза... Язык и вкусы - сознание языка и так далее.
> Будда или Арахат после Пробуждения и до смерти продолжают быть носителями пяти совокупностей, управляемых старой кармой. Но их совокупности перестали быть совокупностями привязанности, как у обычных людей, и они не создают новой кармы, а старая - не позволяет им родиться, так нет уничтожен корень рождений - авидья. Нет авидьи - нет санкхар и нет танхи. Рождаться - нечему. Нет никакого независимого сознания, и все эти ясные Светы - это лишь попытка невежества спасти самое себя.



А Вы в курсе что такое Ясный Свет?

----------


## Нико

> Я?! Где?!


ВЫ НИГДЕ. Расслабьтесь.

----------


## Юй Кан

Женя, уже в который раз, но на этот раз -- Вам лично: *я не берусь обсуждать сознание Будды или Араханта после оставления тела, ибо сказать о нём что-либо невозможно*.
Что касается нового рождения Татхагаты или возвращении его после париниббаны в сансару, то это -- о чём тоже уже не раз писал -- *у-па-я*.
Говорю же лишь о прижизненном сознании Татхагаты. И фсё. : )

----------

Tong Po (30.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> ВЫ НИГДЕ. Расслабьтесь.


А кто? Если Вы о Сергее, то он процитировал слова Будды, если Вы не заметили...

Так что все претензии - к Бхагавану...

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]А Вы в курсе что такое Ясный Свет?[/QUOTE

Давайте с этого момента поподробнее

----------


## Greedy

> Прекрасно помню Ваше описание функционирования сознания Татхагаты:


Вы приписали мне какие-то достижения? Я для Вас уже достиг окончательного и верного знания? Причём до событий начала прошлого года?
В ином случае совершенно непонятно, почему не может происходить эволюция взглядов?

----------


## Tong Po

[QUOTE=Нико;575476]


> А Вы в курсе что такое Ясный Свет?[/QUOTE
> 
> Давайте с этого момента поподробнее


Что подробней? Это я спрашиваю у Жеки. Спросить подробней? Или что?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы никак не можете понять простой вещи: что никакого сознания " самого по себе" не существует. Если есть глаз и форма, есть сознание глаза... Язык и вкусы - сознание языка и так далее.


Чуть дополню. Можно? : )
Средоточием омрачений или неведения являются не сознание глаза, вкуса и т.д., а -- сознание ума/манаса.
И когда он избавлен от неведения, имеет место неомрачённое восприятие при сохранении всех остальных сознаний и органов восприятия...
Не согласны?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Tong Po;575478]


> Что подробней? Это я спрашиваю у Жеки. Спросить подробней? Или что?


Ладно, пусть Жека ответит сначала.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы приписали мне какие-то достижения? Я для Вас уже достиг окончательного и верного знания? Причём до событий начала прошлого года?
> В ином случае совершенно непонятно, почему не может происходить эволюция взглядов?


В чём состоит эта эволюция, если по-прежнему утверждаете отсутствие сознания у Татхагаты, что обсуждать я по-прежнему не готов?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А Вы в курсе что такое Ясный Свет?


Свете тихий святыя славы?

----------


## Tong Po

> Свете тихий святыя славы?


Иже херувимы...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Иже херувимы...


Достойно и праведно есть покланятися Пробуждённому и Собранию и Учению, Троице Единосущней и Нераздельней.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ответьте, пожалуйста: Татхагата *способен воспринимать* ВСЁ без жажды и цепляния или -- *нет*?


Да, конечно

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прекрасно помню Ваше описание функционирования сознания Татхагаты:
> 
> *Татхагата видит стол*. Но видит он тот стол, который есть в восприятии того существа, с которым он взаимодействует. Для себя самого *никакого стола Татхагата не видит*. У Татхагаты нет своей реальности, которая была бы объектом различения.
> Но начинать обсуждать это ещё раз смысла не вижу.


В целом неплохой ответ  :Smilie:  Устремления Татхагаты основаны на прекращении страданий. Пока страдания возникают в мире, Татхагата остается в мире.
Ошибка лишь в том, что для татхагаты нет и "того существа".

----------


## Фил

> Тем, что они заблуждаются. После их "угасания всего" их ждет сюрприз.


Да не ждет никого сюрприз, ни атеистов, ни тхеравадинов.
После смерти пропадает персональная идентичность. 
"Никто" сюрприза не оценит.
В памятование прошлых жизней я не верю  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> После смерти пропадает персональная идентичность. 
> "Никто" сюрприза не оценит.
> В памятование прошлых жизней я не верю :


Ну и ладно. Не верите -- не верьте.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, конечно


Значит, Татхагата обладает воспринимающим сознанием, наделённым различением, избавленным от неведения и омрачений.

----------


## Нико

> Значит, Татхагата обладает воспринимающим сознанием, наделённым различением, избавленным от неведения и омрачений.


да, конечно. Естественно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В целом неплохой ответ  Устремления Татхагаты основаны на прекращении страданий. Пока страдания возникают в мире, Татхагата остается в мире.
> Ошибка лишь в том, что для татхагаты нет и "того существа".


Для избавления от блужданий ума на этот счёт -- читать Калака сутту, никаких упай или иносказаний, вводящих, бывает, в заблуждения, не содержащую.

----------


## Alex

Вот какой адский трэш получается, когда пытаются (и даже неважно, с какими целями) примирить понятийный аппарат тхеравады и ваджраяны.

----------

Александр С (30.04.2013), Наталья (01.05.2013), Поляков (30.04.2013), Фил (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И как решается противоречие? В раннем буддизме говориться о том, что никакой тонкой читты нет. У вас - есть. Как доказывается истинность этой новой идеи?


Нагарджуна указывает, что, согласно учениям ранних буддийских традиций, в момент окончательной нирваны Будды, которая известна как «нирвана без остатка» — в обычном смысле это момент его окончательной смерти — индивидуальный поток сознания прекращает своё существование. Если бы это было так, говорит Нагарджуна, то период времени, в течение которого Будда Шакьямуни мог после своего полного пробуждения действовать на благо других живых существ, был бы чрезвычайно короток, а ведь именно ради этого он накапливал благие заслуги и мудрость в течение трёх неисчислимых кальп. Будда оставил свою жизнь во дворце в возрасте двадцати девяти лет, в тридцать шесть достиг полного просветления и скончался в возрасте восьми-десяти одного года. Это означает, что действовать на благо всех живых существ он мог лишь в течение не-скольких десятилетий. Согласно Нагарджуне, такое огромное несоответствие между длительностью подготовки Будды и временем его деятельности после достижения просветления делает такое представление бессмысленным.
Далее он доказывает безосновательность утверждения о том, что поток сознания индивида полностью пресекается при достижении им окончательной нирваны, поскольку, *по мнению Нагарджуны, нет ничего, что могло бы привести индивидуальный поток сознания к полному прекращению*. Действительно, рассуждает Нагарджуна, если для данного явления или события имеются необходимые меры противодействия, они вызовут полное прекращение этого явления или события. (Например, достаточное противоядие вызовет полное прекращение действия яда, против которого оно применено.) Однако в том, что касается потока самого сознания, нет ни одного события или фактора, которые могли бы привести к его полному уничтожению. Нагарджуна доказывает, что изначальный ум и загрязнения, или омрачения, которые затмевают присущую ему ясность, — это две отдельных сущности. Омрачения и загрязнения ума можно устранить путём практики мощных противоядий, содержащихся в учении Будды. Однако сам поток ума остаётся бесконечным.
*Нагарджуна утверждает, что учения, содержащиеся в возникшей на основе санскритских источников традиции Махаяны, не только более глубоки, чем учения палийской традиции, но также не противоречат палийским учениям*. В этом смысле можно сказать, что писания Махаяны разъясняют темы, представленные и впервые разработанные в более ранних учениях Будды, давая более глубокие и подробные объяснения содержащихся там идей. Так Нагарджуна обосновывает подлинность учений Махаяны.

Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо
СУТРА СЕРДЦА: УЧЕНИЯ О ПРАДЖНЯПАРАМИТЕ

----------

Кунсанг (01.05.2013), Ондрий (01.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это означает, что действовать на благо всех живых существ он мог лишь в течение не-скольких десятилетий. Согласно Нагарджуне, такое огромное несоответствие между длительностью подготовки Будды и временем его деятельности после достижения просветления делает такое представление бессмысленным.


О, экономический довод.

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О, экономический довод.


Тем не менее, для последователей махаяны (включая чань) Нагарджуна - норматив.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дон'т гоу бай, сказал Господь:



> So in this case, Kalamas, don't go by reports, by legends, by traditions, by scripture, by logical conjecture, by inference, by analogies, by agreement through pondering views, by probability, or by the thought, 'This contemplative is our teacher.'

----------

Фил (02.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Норматив-то может и норматив, но всё равно не очень убедительно с годами жизни-то.
Впрочем, это не так важно.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.05.2013), Федор Ф (01.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тем не менее, для последователей махаяны (включая чань) Нагарджуна - норматив.


"Значительно влияние учения Нагарджуны и на школу чань (дзен), наследие которого включает «мадхьямиковские коаны»" -- это что, норматив?
Теперь подставим сюда вместо "Нагарджуны" -- "Лао-цзы" и получим ещё один норматив %), с выходом на те же коаны...

----------


## Германн

> Невозможность обнаружить - это практическое применение отсутствия. Бритва Оккама.
> В противном случае буддисты вполне могли бы принять и идею христианской души.


Невозможно обнаружить что-то фиксированное (пустота), но феномены проявляются. Несубстанциональный процесс.

----------


## Германн

> Вот какой адский трэш получается, когда пытаются (и даже неважно, с какими целями) примирить понятийный аппарат тхеравады и ваджраяны.


На примере 4-го тома Ламрима Цонкапы можно увидеть, как два уровня объяснения примиряются.

----------


## Alex

Примирить можно все, что угодно, если предположить, что в текстах написано не то, что там написано. И да — согласно вашей же методологии поверяйте тексты Палийского Канона их пониманием живой тхеравадинской традицией.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Примирить можно все, что угодно, если предположить, что в текстах написано не то, что там написано. И да — согласно вашей же методологии поверяйте тексты Палийского Канона их пониманием живой тхеравадинской традицией.


Примирить можно то, что отличается от индуизма в аспекте пустотности. Тхеравада не противоречит несубстанциональной пустоте, поэтому её описания гармонируют с ваджраянскими.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Примирить можно то, что отличается от индуизма в аспекте пустотности. Тхеравада не противоречит несубстанциональной пустоте, поэтому её описания гармонируют с ваджраянскими.


Покажите, где и что конкретно гармонирует. И почему, раз всё так прекрасно гармонирует, бханте Топпер всё время спорить приходит?  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (01.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тем, что они заблуждаются. После их "угасания всего" их ждет сюрприз.


То есть метафизическую аргументацию мы все же используем, не только рациональную.
А что в этом случае является основой суждения?

----------


## Германн

> Покажите, где и что конкретно гармонирует. И почему, раз всё так прекрасно гармонирует, бханте Топпер всё время спорить приходит?


Пять скандх - пять групп конструируемых дхамм. Пять Мудростей Будды - пять классов неконструируемых дхарм, соответствующих опыту Будды (асанскрита дхармы не складываются в конструкты скандх). Тхераваде известна неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана, соответствующая опыту Архата. Ваджраяна это расширенный вариант Учения: продолжение Тхеравады, но не альтернатива ей. Описание опыта Архата дополняется описанием опыта Татхагаты.

Тхеравадины не согласны с тем, что их Учение неполно. 
Махаянисты не согласны с тем, что их Учение имеет небуддийские примеси в принципиальных вопросах.

----------


## Германн

> Свете тихий святыя славы?


Ясный Свет не один-единственный на всех, и не обладает самостоятельной реальностью.
Бог - который тоже понимается как Свет ("Свет Невечерний") - один-единственный на всех, отдельно сущий.

----------


## Нико

> Ясный Свет не один-единственный на всех, и не обладает самостоятельной реальностью.


С ясным светом всё непросто. Есть мнения, что он один-единственный на всех и обладает самостоятельной реальностью. :Wink:

----------


## Германн

> С ясным светом всё непросто. Есть мнения, что он один-единственный на всех и обладает самостоятельной реальностью.


Джонанг?

----------


## До

> _С безостаточным угасанием и
>  ٭ прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей.
>  ٭ С прекращением волевых формирователей [происходит] прекращение сознания.
>  ٭ С прекращением сознания [происходит] прекращение имени-и-формы._
> 
> Прекращено ли неведение у Татхагаты? Да.
> Обладает ли Татхагата сознанием? Да.
> Каким является сознание Татхагаты? Избавленным от неведения и привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п.
> Стало быть, о прекращении какого сознания говорится в патичча-самуппаде? Только о прекращении сознания, омрачённого неведением.


Тут вывод правильный, но рассуждение с ошибкой (без привлечения дополнительных положений). Возможных возражений минимум два:

1. Сознание и неведение в ПС находятся в разных жизнях. Поэтому, прекращение _неведения_ у Татхагаты вовсе не означает, что у него тут же пропадает _сознание_, а только лишь значит, что у него не возникнет такое сознание в _следующей жизни_.

2. _Сознание_ в ПС не обязательно омрачённое, да и _неведение_ там не обязательно омрачает. Благие поступки, например, даяние - не омрачённое клешей, точно так же происходят из _неведения_. Поэтому наличие неведения, как ни странно, не подразумевает омрачённость сознания.

А вот то, что Буддагоса исключает супрамунданные сознания из ПС, это уже не так легко оспорить.

----------


## Нико

> Джонанг?


Ньингма.

----------


## Германн

> Ньингма.


Противоречит словам Лонгченпы о Мадхьямака-прасангике. Нужно искать другой подход.

----------


## Нико

> Противоречит словам Лонгченпы о Мадхьямака-прасангике. Нужно искать другой подход.


А Вы у Хоса спросите. Это вообще оч сложная тема, про (не)обусловленность ясного света.

----------


## Германн

> А Вы у Хоса спросите. Это вообще оч сложная тема, про (не)обусловленность ясного света.


В историческом буддизме может быть что угодно. Если же это "что-то" онтологически не отличается от индуизма (паламизма, каббалы), ценность такого учения только в особой кармической связи с буддизмом, на следующие воплощения; или в накоплении заслуг родиться человеком, богом. Исторический буддизм, но не Будда-Дхарма.

----------


## Федор Ф

> То есть метафизическую аргументацию мы все же используем, не только рациональную.
> А что в этом случае является основой суждения?


Конечно используем, мы ведь обсуждали уже этот вопрос. Смерть ведь ни к прекращению ведет, а к перерождению. По сути, в сансаре сознание не прекращается вплоть до сферы "Безграничного сознания", до высших божественных миров. Только я бы не стал называть это сознание индивидуальным. Поскольку на него в процессе перерождений нанизывается множество жизней (различных индивидуумов). Именно безличностью оно отличается от христианской души.
Сознание является основой бытия. Не зря же сознание в цепи взаимозависимого происхождения стоит перед бытием и рождением. Но все это касается только сансары. В Параниббане сознание прекращается.

"Где сознание беззнаково, безгранично, сияющее, —
Вот где земля, вода, огонь и воздух не находят опоры,
Там и длинное и короткое, малое и великое, прекрасное и отвратительное —
Там "имя-и-форма" полностью разрушаются.
С прекращением сознания все разрушается" /ДН 11



Что касается рациональности и метафизики. Кто-кто, но я-то всегда считал, что далеко не только рациональное понимание Дхаммы предполагает Канон. Будда говорил, что Дхамма трудна для понимания, есть вещи надмирные, тонкие, вне логики и рассудочного понимания. Их можно познать только непосредственно, духовным зрением, "божественным глазом". Канон дает исчерпывающий, полный Путь, от рассудочного, рационального понимания, до духовных постижений и дальше, до окончательного освобождения, Ниббаны. И это не низший путь, Сергей, как думаете вы. Нет. Это совершенный, полный путь. Разве возможно знание и видение божественных миров, обретение иддхи, освобождение, основанное только на рациональном подходе? Конечно, нет. Другой вопрос, что в суттах Канона нет никаких фантазий и игры воображения. Только бесстрастная, трезвая правда.

Знаете что, Сергей. Вот перед вами человек, всю жизнь служивший метафизике. Поверьте, если бы Канон в этом отношении не устроил меня, у меня не было бы никаких оснований принять его, как высшее знание. Но у меня есть такие онования.

----------

Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Сергей Хос (01.05.2013)

----------


## Alex

Почему Германн так привязан к индуизму? (Это риторический вопрос, да). И вот ещё: при схожей или даже тождественной онтологии (не факт, впрочем, что она тождественна) вполне может быть разное целеполагание.

----------


## Угпут

> разве это не есть единственный путь к полной необусловленности?


Само состояние полной необусловленности обусловлено или нет? Т. е. она возникает, как результат/следствие пройденного пути или имеет самобытие?

----------


## Германн

> Почему Германн так привязан к индуизму?


Потому что это Буддийско-Индуистский форум, а не Буддийско-Бонский, например. Обсуждаю контент.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тут вывод правильный, но рассуждение с ошибкой (без привлечения дополнительных положений). Возможных возражений минимум два:
> 
> 1. Сознание и неведение в ПС находятся в разных жизнях. Поэтому, прекращение _неведения_ у Татхагаты вовсе не означает, что у него тут же пропадает _сознание_, а только лишь значит, что у него не возникнет такое сознание в _следующей жизни_.


Говорил только о Татхагате в его последней жизни, потому не вижу смысла обсуждать следующую жизнь, которой у Татхагаты не будет.




> 2. _Сознание_ в ПС не обязательно омрачённое, да и _неведение_ там не обязательно омрачает. Благие поступки, например, даяние - не омрачённое клешей, точно так же происходят из _неведения_. Поэтому наличие неведения, как ни странно, не подразумевает омрачённость сознания.


Вопрос рассматривался мною только применительно к прекращению неведения, не приводящему к полной утрате сознания (или всех виджнян) Татхагаты.




> А вот то, что Буддагоса исключает супрамунданные сознания из ПС, это уже не так легко оспорить.


У меня речь и шла о полностью очищенном/пробуждённом сознании, которое можно назвать и надмирским, и таковостным, и т.п. Потому оспаривать, по сути, нечего.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Само состояние полной необусловленности обусловлено или нет? Т. е. она возникает, как результат/следствие пройденного пути или имеет самобытие?


А вот на этот счёт как раз имеются различные трактовки в различных школах, а также уровни истины относительной и абсолютной. На относительном - возможность достижения обусловлена путём, на абсолютном - никакого достижения нет.

----------


## Chikara

> Насколько я понял, в рамках буддисткого мировозрения  человек  -  это причинно- следственный поток психофизических состояний. Отсюда можно сделать вывод о предопределенности (судьбе) человека, но насколько я понял, буддизм это отрицает. Тогда человек должен иметь ту или иную свободу выбора, но и это, как я понял, противоречит буддисткой онтологии. 
> Как разрешить это противоречие?


Вы правильно сказали, что жизнь обычного человека более или менее предопределена (садик-школа-вуз-работа-старость-смерть), а жизнь человека горящего, реализующего себя непредсказуема.

----------


## Германн

> Вы правильно сказали, что жизнь обычного человека более или менее предопределена (садик-школа-вуз-работа-старость-смерть), а жизнь человека горящего, реализующего себя непредсказуема.


Отчего же непредсказуема. Его труды при жизни не оценят: http://rus-eng.org/invention/Parovaya%20mashina.htm 
"Хотя никто из современников Ползунова не оценил по достоинству важность его замыслов и полученных им практических результатов, запуск заводских агрегатов от тепловых двигателей (без помощи силы воды) был непревзойденным новшеством для того времени. И все же честь изобретения первого мире двухцилиндрового двигателя и первой в России паровой машины непрерывного действия принадлежит Ивану Ивановичу Ползунову. Его первенство в этой области никем не оспаривается. А в основу работы современных многоцилиндровых двигателей положен принцип, примененный Ползуновым (действие нескольких цилиндров на одном валу)."

----------

Chikara (01.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Буддагоса пишет в главе про ПС (в подглаве "сознание"): "120. In the clause, with formations as condition, consciousness, consciousness is sixfold as eye-consciousness, and so on. [...] So all the thirty-two mundane resultant consciousnesses ((34)–(65)) are included by these six kinds of consciousness. But the supramundane kinds do not belong to the exposition of the round [of becoming], and so they are not included." Где "round [of becoming]" у него синоним ПС.


Понятное дело почему Буддагоша так пишет. С позиции Абхидхаммы супрамундейновские читты не обязаны возникать в КАЖДОМ перерождении, не так ли? Однако это не означает, что раз они не возникают в каждом, то не возникают и вообще - а потому, "изначально освобождены, не-рождены" и после смерти архата "вполне себе продолжают быть" ,) 

Кстати, если подходить с позиции сутт, а не Абхидхаммы, то даже и сверхмирское сознание - о чудо - прекрасно вписывается в Зависимое Возникновение.
Та-дааам... Читаем:  http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

.)

ЗЫ: А вот в этой сутте сказано, что продвинутого практика есть даже особое знание о том, что сверхмирское знание распадается. Комментарий это называет "контр-випассаной в випассану" - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...u-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Наталья (01.05.2013), Федор Ф (01.05.2013), Яреб (23.05.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Потому что это Буддийско-Индуистский форум.


Неправда; это буддийский форум (или, по мнению тхеравадинов, смешанный буддийско-махаянский). Здесь нет ни одной темы о философии, практике или истории "индуизма", нет объявлений об "индуистских" учениях или затворах, не вывешены "индуистские" тексты. Больше всех об "индуизме" здесь пишете как раз вы.

----------

Tong Po (01.05.2013), Денис Евгеньев (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Почему Германн так привязан к индуизму?.....


Мне кажется это типа убеждения, ну как например у крестоносцев (я без иронии и намерений обидеть).

Вот с форума за апрель 2003:
Из письма Далай-Ламе, иницированого Германом (там у него полное Ф.И.О):
"....Почтительно просим Вас опровергнуть приписанные Вам утверждения, согласно которым буддизм является разновидностью ишваравады...."

----------

Gakusei (01.05.2013), Tong Po (01.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне кажется это типа убеждения, ну как например у крестоносцев (я без иронии и намерений обидеть).
> 
> Вот с форума за апрель 2003:
> Из письма Далай-Ламе, иницированого Германом (там у него полное Ф.И.О):
> "....Почтительно просим Вас опровергнуть приписанные Вам утверждения, согласно которым буддизм является разновидностью ишваравады...."


Это называется "идея-фикс". Если с с такой стабильностью она держится уже в течении десятка лет, то тут либо не педалировать тему вообще на уровне всех участников форума, либо носителю сверхценной идеи как-то от неё наконец избавиться.

----------

Tong Po (01.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "....Почтительно просим Вас опровергнуть приписанные Вам утверждения, согласно которым буддизм является разновидностью ишваравады...."


Что за бред? ЕС никогда такого не говорил.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Что за бред? ЕС никогда такого не говорил.


А это вроде как интерпретация Кураева на базе какого-то интервью с ЕСДЛ. Как сказал Модератор в той старой теме, "Прочитал статью. У меня сложилось впечатление, что автор вообще не брал интервью, а переписал все из книг и журналов, и добавил свою фантазию. Очень уж старые факты и примеры использованы в статье."

Но вообще-то это какой-то сплошной "Здравствуйте, дорогой Мартин Алексеевич!"  :Confused:

----------


## Shus

> Что за бред? ЕС никогда такого не говорил.


http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-1606.html

----------


## Нико

> http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-1606.html


Бред. Я Далай-ламу перевожу с 1998 года. Никогда такого не слышала от него.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это называется "идея-фикс". Если с с такой стабильностью она держится уже в течении десятка лет, то тут либо не педалировать тему вообще на уровне всех участников форума, либо носителю сверхценной идеи как-то от неё наконец избавиться.


Есть ещё третий вариант, оптимальный для всех: не поддаваться соблазну обстёбывать носителя идеи и саму её, как и искушению пытаться априори безуспешно её опровергнуть, упрочивая тем самым её зашиту.

----------

Chikara (01.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть ещё третий вариант, оптимальный для всех: не поддаваться соблазну обстёбывать носителя идеи и саму её, как и искушению пытаться априори безуспешно её опровергнуть, упрочивая тем самым её зашиту.


Это и есть то самое, что я имел в виду под "не педалировать"  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это и есть то самое, что я имел в виду под "не педалировать"


При этом весь тот пост с "имением в виду на уровне всех участников" не был, конечно, педалированием...

Чуть дополню: призывы к всехнему непедалированию -- пустое глаголание.
Реальное деяние -- не педалировать и не обстёбывать самому.

----------

Chikara (01.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> При этом весь тот пост с "имением в виду на уровне всех участников" не был, конечно, педалированием...
> 
> Чуть дополню: призывы к всехнему непедалированию -- пустое глаголание.
> Реальное деяние -- не педалировать и не обстёбывать самому.


Всё так.

*Юй Кан*, у вас есть прекрасная возможность высказывать мне замечания в ЛС, а то как-то самую малость противоречиво получается с публичным педалированием непедалирования  :Kiss:  С вашей, божьей и дакиньей помощью мы с вами обязательно победим мою (а может - и ещё чью-нибудь) манеру обстёбывать окружающих людей, все зачатки неуважительных насмешек над старшими, младшими, отличными по половой и классовой идентичности, а также - по всем прочим параметрам. Пока же васаны сильны - ой как сильны, поэтому все публичные (а не личные) замечания касательно _поведения_, а не взглядов, буду воспринимать как приглашение к дружескому конфронтационному общению и дальнейшему стёбу. Аминь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всё так.
> 
> *Юй Кан*, у вас есть прекрасная возможность высказывать мне замечания в ЛС, а то как-то самую малость противоречиво получается с публичным педалированием непедалирования  С вашей, божьей и дакиньей помощью мы с вами обязательно победим мою (а может - и ещё чью-нибудь) манеру обстёбывать окружающих людей, все зачатки неуважительных насмешек над старшими, младшими, отличными по половой и классовой идентичности, а также - по всем прочим параметрам. Пока же васаны сильны - ой как сильны, поэтому все публичные (а не личные) замечания касательно _поведения_, а не взглядов, буду воспринимать как приглашение к дружескому конфронтационному общению и дальнейшему стёбу. Аминь.


Кем было публично начато о всехнем правильном поведении (вопреки поведению самого автора в других темах) -- тому по этому конкретному факту и были публично высказаны не кофронтационные, но дополняющие соображения на этот счёт.
Игривое же самооправдание/индульгирование в сочетании с зеркалками и претензиями по поводу публичности относится к "не так, а наоборот": в части взглядов, проявляемых в поведении и никак иначе.

----------

Chikara (01.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кем было публично начато о всехнем правильном поведении (вопреки поведению самого автора в других темах) -- тому по этому конкретному факту и были публично высказаны не кофронтационные, но дополняющие соображения на этот счёт.
> Игривое же самооправдание/индульгирование в сочетании с зеркалками и претензиями по поводу публичности относятся к "не так, а наоборот": в части взглядов, проявляемых в поведении и никак иначе.


Никогда не думал, что задам такой вопрос, но: вы правда хотите поговорить об этом?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никогда не думал, что задам такой вопрос, но: вы правда хотите поговорить об этом?


Всё, что счёл нужным, уже сказал... : ) Кто что понял, то -- его.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Всё, что счёл нужным, уже сказал... : ) Кто что понял, то -- его.


Прекрасно! Я вас понял, да (ещё несколько раньше). И пункты касательно неправильной речи из свода обетов бодхисаттвы постоянно перечитываю.
Но если вы будете так избирательно меня воспитывать - боюсь, я вас опять неправильно перепойму  :Wink: 
Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прекрасно! Я вас понял, да (ещё несколько раньше). И пункты касательно неправильной речи и постоянно перечитываю.
> Но если вы будете так избирательно меня воспитывать - боюсь, я вас опять неправильно перепойму


Не бойтесь: если не только понимать, но и поступать правильно, то фсё будет хо-ро-шо, даже если споначалу и не понравится. : )
"Разгавариваем, да?" : ))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не бойтесь: если не только понимать, но и поступать правильно, то фсё будет хо-ро-шо, даже если споначалу и не понравится. : )


Я стараюсь! Ей-будде, стараюсь!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я стараюсь! Ей-будде, стараюсь!


Лучшая из всех эпитафий, какие встречал: "Он -- старался!" : ))
Сам такой... : )

----------


## Жека

[QUOTE]


> Что подробней? Это я спрашиваю у Жеки. Спросить подробней? Или что?


Ясный свет - это одно из частых (до 60% медитаторов с этим сталкивались) явлений в практике саматхи. Во время концентрации в уме возникают образы различной яркости и степени насыщенности, будь то видения Будды, дэв, просто сияния и так далее. Неумелые медитаторы впадают в экстаз от появившейся после этого легкости и от ощущения "парения в воздухе", что вызывает сильнейшую зависимость от саматхи и является препятствием на Пути.
Т н ясный свет, возведенный в некую ложную метафизическую систему, является неким "чистым" видом сознания, по мнению отдельных махаянистов, что доказывает впадение этого направления в крайность этернализма, свойственного Адвайте веданте и прочим индуисским системам.

----------

Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Наталья (01.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (03.05.2013), Яреб (23.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Показал же: а-на-ли-зом.
> И опровергнуть это можно только аналитически, но не риторикой с размыванием понятий...
> 
> 
> Встретившийся где-то Вам Татахагата МОЖЕТ, если хочет, распознавать воспринимаемое, *НЕ ОБЛАДАЯ никаким сознанием*? %)
> Повторить ещё раз не так давно предложенную Вам же цитату о восприятии без цеплянии, присущем Татхагате?


Однажды Будда сказал очень важную вещь: о тех вещах, о которых не должен размышлять его ученик, а именно- 
О карме и о том, как именно она проявляется; О мире и Космосе; О границах и природе ума Татхагаты.
Все эти темы неумелы для обдумывания и ведут к еще большей запутанности, чем у вас уже есть.

----------

Won Soeng (01.05.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (03.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Чуть дополню. Можно? : )
> Средоточием омрачений или неведения являются не сознание глаза, вкуса и т.д., а -- сознание ума/манаса.
> И когда он избавлен от неведения, имеет место неомрачённое восприятие при сохранении всех остальных сознаний и органов восприятия...
> Не согласны?


Не согласна. Во-первых, средоточие омрачений - это все пять совокупностей.
"Из глаза течет, протекает привязанность к формам... Из уха течет, протекает привязанность к звукам" и т д.
Во- вторых, когда жажда в отношении совокупностей угасла - они продолжают функционировать до физической смерти Пробужденного. После этого совокупности угасают, а новые не возникают. Нет условий для нового огня. Нет хвороста. Нет топлива. Нет спичек.
А какое- то там плавающее само по себе сознание или восприятие - это лишь ваши фантазии, рожденные омрачениями и неведением.

----------

Styeba (01.05.2013), Won Soeng (01.05.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013), Наталья (01.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Жека;575709]


> Ясный свет - это одно из частых (до 60% медитаторов с этим сталкивались) явлений в практике саматхи. Во время концентрации в уме возникают образы различной яркости и степени насыщенности, будь то видения Будды, дэв, просто сияния и так далее. Неумелые медитаторы впадают в экстаз от появившейся после этого легкости и от ощущения "парения в воздухе", что вызывает сильнейшую зависимость от саматхи и является препятствием на Пути.
> Т н ясный свет, возведенный в некую ложную метафизическую систему, является неким "чистым" видом сознания, по мнению отдельных махаянистов, что доказывает впадение этого направления в крайность этернализма, свойственного Адвайте веданте и прочим индуисским системам.


Жека, матчасть учите. Не индуистскую.

----------

Tong Po (01.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

[QUOTE=Жека;575709]


> Ясный свет - это одно из частых (до 60% медитаторов с этим сталкивались) явлений в практике саматхи. Во время концентрации в уме возникают образы различной яркости и степени насыщенности, будь то видения Будды, дэв, просто сияния и так далее. Неумелые медитаторы впадают в экстаз от появившейся после этого легкости и от ощущения "парения в воздухе", что вызывает сильнейшую зависимость от саматхи и является препятствием на Пути.
> Т н ясный свет, возведенный в некую ложную метафизическую систему, является неким "чистым" видом сознания, по мнению отдельных махаянистов, что доказывает впадение этого направления в крайность этернализма, свойственного Адвайте веданте и прочим индуисским системам.



К тому что имеется в виду в Ваджраяне это отношения не имеет. Вы транслируете именно то, что в Ваджраяне считается ошибочными воззрениями. То есть, такие эффекты, разумеется, случаются, но они - не то. Это не Ясный Свет. Это имеего то, что Вы и описали - препятствия на Пути.

----------


## Жека

[QUOTE=Нико;575713]


> Жека, матчасть учите. Не индуистскую.


Ага, про мичча-диттхи мне не хватало учить )
А вот Палийский Канон, слава дэвам, в общем и целом прочитан.
 А вот Вы бы лучше почитали вот это, например, сразу многие вопросы отпадут http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...amyutta-24.htm

----------


## Tong Po

> Не согласна. Во-первых, средоточие омрачений - это все пять совокупностей.
> "Из глаза течет, протекает привязанность к формам... Из уха течет, протекает привязанность к звукам" и т д.
> Во- вторых, когда жажда в отношении совокупностей угасла - они продолжают функционировать до физической смерти Пробужденного. После этого совокупности угасают, а новые не возникают. Нет условий для нового огня. Нет хвороста. Нет топлива. Нет спичек.
> А какое- то там плавающее само по себе сознание или восприятие - это лишь ваши фантазии, рожденные омрачениями и неведением.


А что такое сознание? Вы определение дайте, а то непонятно о чём именно спорите и с чем именно не согласны.

----------


## Жека

[QUOTE=Tong Po;575714]


> К тому что имеется в виду в Ваджраяне это отношения не имеет. Вы транслируете именно то, что в Ваджраяне считается ошибочными воззрениями. То есть, такие эффекты, разумеется, случаются, но они - не то. Это не Ясный Свет. Это имеего то, что Вы и описали - препятствия на Пути.


Я сама к Ваджраяне, к счастью, никакого отношения не имею, как и она - к тому, чему учил Будда в Трех Корзинах.
Впрочем, ребята, это становится утомительным, я пошла спать.

----------

Наталья (01.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А что такое сознание? Вы определение дайте, а то непонятно о чём именно спорите и с чем именно не согласны.


Сознание, мой друг, это то, что возникает на основе контакта форм, звуков, ментальных феноменов - с двереями чувств.
Свойство познания - узнавать (виньяна - от "виджанати" - знать).
О чем тут спорить? Это как два плюс три.

----------

Styeba (01.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

[QUOTE=Жека;575715]


> Ага, про мичча-диттхи мне не хватало учить )
> А вот Палийский Канон, слава дэвам, в общем и целом прочитан.
>  А вот Вы бы лучше почитали вот это, например, сразу многие вопросы отпадут http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...amyutta-24.htm



Вот Вы поче у-то советуете читать махаянцам ПК, который они, как ни странно, читают и не находят там ниего противоречащего Махаяне. Но сами не читаете ни махаянских сутр, ни шастр, ни тантр, ни комментариев, однако осуждаете. На основании чего? На основании собственных представлений о Махаяне? То естб Вы тут всем доказываете, что Ваши Представления О Махаяне не соответствуют Дхарме? Так Вам об этом же махаянцы и говорят. Тут у нас нет расхождений.

----------


## Tong Po

> Сознание, мой друг, это то, что возникает на основе контакта форм, звуков, ментальных феноменов - с двереями чувств.
> Свойство познания - узнавать (виньяна - от "виджанати" - знать).
> О чем тут спорить? Это как два плюс три.


И что возникает на основе этого контакта? Дайте точное недвусмысленное определение. И, просьба такая, поменьше апломба и снобизма, ОК?

----------


## Tong Po

[QUOTE=Жека;575717]


> Я сама к Ваджраяне, к счастью, никакого отношения не имею, как и она - к тому, чему учил Будда в Трех Корзинах.
> Впрочем, ребята, это становится утомительным, я пошла спать.



О чём и речь - не имеете ни малейшего отношения, но почему-то делаете утверждения. Нелепые.

----------


## Жека

[QUOTE=Tong Po;575719]


> Вот Вы поче у-то советуете читать махаянцам ПК, который они, как ни странно, читают и не находят там ниего противоречащего Махаяне. Но сами не читаете ни махаянских сутр, ни шастр, ни тантр, ни комментариев, однако осуждаете. На основании чего? На основании собственных представлений о Махаяне? То естб Вы тут всем доказываете, что Ваши Представления О Махаяне не соответствуют Дхарме? Так Вам об этом же махаянцы и говорят. Тут у нас нет расхождений.


Ай да ладно... Все русские тхеравадины родом из Махаяны и все мы читали ваши сутты и шастры, только чтобы понять, что это - очень далеко от Канона, и что там прямые ему противоречия. 
Все, дальше без меня)) Читают они Канон, ага

----------

Styeba (01.05.2013), Наталья (01.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Жека;575715]


> Ага, про мичча-диттхи мне не хватало учить )
> А вот Палийский Канон, слава дэвам, в общем и целом прочитан.
>  А вот Вы бы лучше почитали вот это, например, сразу многие вопросы отпадут http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...amyutta-24.htm


Жека, я не тхеравада. А Вы читали санскритский канон???

----------

Tong Po (01.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

[QUOTE=Жека;575723]


> Ай да ладно... Все русские тхеравадины родом из Махаяны и все мы читали ваши сутты и шастры, только чтобы понять, что это - очень далеко от Канона, и что там прямые ему противоречия. 
> Все, дальше без меня)) Читают они Канон, ага



Только Вы сами чуть выше писали, что никакого отношения к Ваджраяне не имеете. Противоречите сами себе? Кстати, тут вообще-то не раздел Русской Тхеравады, а обще буддийский и не нужно тут пытаться провозглашать всех и вся еретиками, кроме себя любимого. ОК? Потому что буддизм - это Махаяна, Ваджраяна и Тхеравада.

----------

Нико (01.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Однажды Будда сказал очень важную вещь: о тех вещах, о которых не должен размышлять его ученик, а именно- 
> О карме и о том, как именно она проявляется; О мире и Космосе; О границах и природе ума Татхагаты.
> Все эти темы неумелы для обдумывания и ведут к еще большей запутанности, чем у вас уже есть.


Был простой вопрос, _не имеющий отношения к границам или природе ума Татхагаты_: *обладает ли Татхагата сознанием при жизни?*
Ответ на него столь же прост: *да, обладает*.
Возьмётесь доказать обратное -- доказывайте, но -- аналитически, а не дидактико-риторически... : )

----------


## Федор Ф

> Потому что буддизм - это Махаяна, Ваджраяна и Тхеравада.


И Тхеравада? Правда? Иногда возникает впечатление, что вы с радостью вычеркнули бы ее из этого списка. 
Ничего говорить нельзя - сразу одна реакция - "это не тхеравадинский раздел". Соглашаться с вами мы не можем по некоторым вопросам - мировоззрения разные, ничего не поделаешь. Так как же нам быть?

----------

Жека (01.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это совершенный, полный путь. Разве возможно знание и видение божественных миров, обретение иддхи, освобождение, основанное только на рациональном подходе? Конечно, нет. Другой вопрос, что в суттах Канона нет никаких фантазий и игры воображения. Только бесстрастная, трезвая правда.


Считать Палийский канон исчерпывающим, полным путем - это вопрос личных предпочтений. У других людей другие личные предпочтения.
О вкусах не спорят.

----------

AlexТ (03.05.2013), Федор Ф (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Если на Бельтайн шраваки кочевряжатся - сезон дождей будет холиворным. 

Кстати да,  у меня были смутные воспоминания про какой-то там прикреплëнный модераториал-топик, намекавший на чистки холиворов и холиворщиков. Неужели до сих пор висит?

----------

Magan Poh (02.05.2013), Сергей Хос (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> сезон дождей будет холиворным.


Это 5!

----------


## Федор Ф

> Считать Палийский канон исчерпывающим, полным путем - это вопрос личных предпочтений. У других людей другие личные предпочтения.
> О вкусах не спорят.


Я и не спорю, просто ответил на ваш вопрос в надежде на понимание.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не согласна. Во-первых, средоточие омрачений - это все пять совокупностей.
> "Из глаза течет, протекает привязанность к формам... Из уха течет, протекает привязанность к звукам" и т д.


Течёт она -- куда? В ум. : )

Т.е. сами по себе органы чувственного восприятия, как и связанные с ними сознания-винняны, -- лишь "врата восприятия", не имеющие, без участия ума, никакого значения.
Цепляется/привязывается не глаз, не нос этц, а -- ум.




> Во- вторых, когда жажда в отношении совокупностей угасла - они продолжают функционировать до физической смерти Пробужденного.


Правильно. И функционируют индрии так же, как и до пробуждения, исполняя ту же роль "врат восприятия" информации, поступающей в ум.




> После этого совокупности угасают, а новые не возникают. Нет условий для нового огня. Нет хвороста. Нет топлива. Нет спичек.
> А какое- то там плавающее само по себе сознание или восприятие - это лишь ваши фантазии, рожденные омрачениями и неведением.


Уж в который раз, в т.ч. и в этой теме: О СОЗНАНИИ ТАТХАГАТЫ В ПАРИНИББАНЕ ЮЙ КАН МОЖЕТ СКАЗАТЬ ТОЛЬКО ТО, ЧТО О НЁМ НИЧЕГО СКАЗАТЬ НЕ-ВОЗ-МОЖ-НО. %)

----------

Tong Po (01.05.2013), Ашвария (01.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы у Хоса спросите. Это вообще оч сложная тема, про (не)обусловленность ясного света.


Я, кстати, не предлагал ответа на тему о "едином сознании", а лишь ставил вопрос, натолкнувшись на некое рассуждение такого рода у Пабонгки.
Сам-то я считаю, что т.зр., утверждающая  индивидуальность сантанн - доктринально верная.
А у Пабонгки видимо такой просто такой дидактический ход в рассуждениях, не вполне доктринальный. Это встречается.

----------


## Tong Po

> И Тхеравада? Правда? Иногда возникает впечатление, что вы с радостью вычеркнули бы ее из этого списка. 
> Ничего говорить нельзя - сразу одна реакция - "это не тхеравадинский раздел". Соглашаться с вами мы не можем по некоторым вопросам - мировоззрения разные, ничего не поделаешь. Так как же нам быть?


Не надо говорить не правды!!! У меня даже на аватарке - я получаю благословение у тхеравадинского монаха. И в подписи, если Вы заметили, kata  на тайском наряду с дхарани на санскрите.
А соглашаться с нами во всём не надо- мы и сами друг с другом часто спорим, однако не нужно из темы в тему писать исключительно о том, что Махаяна, якобы, не буддизм. И выдавать свои представления о Махаяне за оную.

----------

Magan Poh (02.05.2013), Vladiimir (02.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что за бред? ЕС никогда такого не говорил.


Прочел письмо  Балакирева и не понял: а что там не так, в интервью?
Человек не может общаться напрямую с Ишварой? По-моему, вполне может, примеров из истории - скока угодно. Буддизм же не отрицает существования Ишвары. Значит, с ним можно и общаться. ))))
"Русским надо лечиться с помощью веры в Христа, а тибетцам - верой в учение Будды" - тоже вполне в контексте рассуждений Его Святейшества.
Не понимаю, что тебя (и Балакирева) так возмутило.

----------


## Tong Po

> Прочел письмо  Балакирева и не понял: а что там не так, в интервью?
> Человек не может общаться напрямую с Ишварой? По-моему, вполне может, примеров из истории - скока угодно. Буддизм же не отрицает существования Ишвары. Значит, с ним можно и общаться. ))))
> "Русским надо лечиться с помощью веры в Христа, а тибетцам - верой в учение Будды" - тоже вполне в контексте рассуждений Его Святейшества.
> Не понимаю, что тебя (и Балакирева) так возмутило.


А как же "Ниришвара-картитва..."?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как же "Ниришвара-картитва..."?


Ниришвара означает лишь, что Ишвара - не абсолют, а сансарное существо. Как и Брахма.
Иначе как бы Будда разговаривал с Брахмой?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ниришвара означает лишь, что Ишвара - не абсолют, а сансарное существо.



Однако, насколько я понимаю, Ишвпра - это именно создатель (путём созидания ли, путём экспансии самого себя ли) и именно абсолют. В Санатана Дхарме по-крайней мере. И Нагарджуна в своей работе опровергает именно этот аспект Ишвары. Там его "оппонент" именно способность к творению (в т.ч. живых существ) полагает основным признаком Ишвары. 
То есть в индуизме Ишвара - ни фига не сансарно существо ( во многих разновидностях, не во всех, разумеется).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Иначе как бы Будда разговаривал с Брахмой?


Через ангелов.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А вот кстати никто ещë прежде не выдвигал в шутку теорию того, что Махаяна - это такая глобальная упайя шраваков: мол, вся "ересь" внесена в корпус Махаяны специально, чтобы обеспечить массив долгоперерождающегося человекоматериала для рекрутирования в шраваки? А то ведь все Слушающие за семь хопов архатнутся - и Время Без Дхармы настанет преждевременно) А тут, панимаешь, под рукой готовые перерождаться три махакальпы, но при этом - с прописанной в мануалах директивой "уважай шраваков") ). Забавная была бы конспирация.

----------

Lion Miller (03.05.2013), Magan Poh (02.05.2013), Tong Po (01.05.2013), Сергей Хос (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако, насколько я понимаю, Ишвпра - это именно создатель


Тут наверное речь не об этом, а о том, что, к примеру, практика "четырех безмерных" без дополнительного фактора пустотности возводит в "обители Брахмы".
Для многих в общем-то неплохой результат. Думаю, именно это Далайлама и имеет в виду.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тут наверное речь не об этом, а о том, что, к примеру, практика "четырех безмерных" без дополнительного фактора пустотности возводит в "обители Брахмы".
> Для многих в общем-то неплохой результат. Думаю, именно это Далайлама и имеет в виду.


Ааа. Ну может быть...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А то ведь все Слушающие за семь хопов архатнутся - и Время Без Дхармы настанет преждевременно)


Но потом у них вскрылся баг "упадок Дхармы" и ручеек архатов иссяк. Конспирация же продолжала работать...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не надо говорить не правды!!! У меня даже на аватарке - я получаю благословение у тхеравадинского монаха. И в подписи, если Вы заметили, kata  на тайском наряду с дхарани на санскрите.


Простите, я не хотел вас обидеть. Я не о вас конкретно говорил, а в целом об отношении к Тхераваде на форуме. Нехорошо это.




> И выдавать свои представления о Махаяне за оную.


Лично я, даже будучи несогласным с некоторыми утверждениями Махаяны, не раз прямо говорил о своем уважительном к ней отношении. И еще раз подчеркиваю, что Махаяна содержит величайшую мудрость, вне всякого сомнения. Так же, кстати, как христианство, например. Я преклоняюсь перед человеческой мудростью, где бы она не проявлялась. Но сужу о любом учении с точки зрения выбранной мной традиции. Что не так?

----------

Сергей Хос (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

[QUOTE=Жека;575709]


> Ясный свет - это одно из частых (до 60% медитаторов с этим сталкивались) явлений в практике саматхи. Во время концентрации в уме возникают образы различной яркости и степени насыщенности, будь то видения Будды, дэв, просто сияния и так далее. Неумелые медитаторы впадают в экстаз от появившейся после этого легкости и от ощущения "парения в воздухе", что вызывает сильнейшую зависимость от саматхи и является препятствием на Пути.
> Т н ясный свет, возведенный в некую ложную метафизическую систему, является неким "чистым" видом сознания, по мнению отдельных махаянистов, что доказывает впадение этого направления в крайность этернализма, свойственного Адвайте веданте и прочим индуисским системам.


В махаяне же есть и противоядия от заблуждений.
Не нужно доказывать, будто бы махаяна - это целиком путь заблуждений. Все ученики заблуждаются. Без исключений. При чем здесь традиции, школы и никаи?

Хорошее учение помогает ученику освободиться от всех заблуждений, какие бы ни возникли, какие бы ни обнаружились.

Ясный свет (ясный ум) не имеет отношения к визуальным образам любой яркости и насыщенности. Визуальные образы - это касины. Если цвет, формы и сияние видны равно на свету и в темноте, с открытыми или закрытыми глазами - это высокая степень сосредоточения на дхармах рупалоки.

Ясный свет - это всего лишь метафора беспредельного ума. Это уже сосредоточение на дхармах арупалоки. Но это все еще не является ни нирваной, ни, тем более, аннутара самьяк самбодхи.

----------

Tong Po (02.05.2013), Яреб (23.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> А вот на этот счёт как раз имеются различные трактовки в различных школах, а также уровни истины относительной и абсолютной. На относительном - возможность достижения обусловлена путём, на абсолютном - никакого достижения нет.


Абсолютная истина - это похоже на идею Бога, как трансцендентного Абсолюта. Или есть какая-то принципиальная разница?

----------


## Alex

> Ясный свет - это всего лишь метафора беспредельного ума. Это уже сосредоточение на дхармах арупалоки.


/рукалицо

----------

Ондрий (01.05.2013), Сергей Хос (02.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013), Юй Кан (01.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

Только что прочитал: "...я свободен от гордости, – так говорил Совершенный..." (Дханья сутта
"Пастух Дханья") и вспомнил христианское поучение о том, что если человек считает себя свободным от гордости, то это и есть явный признак оной.

----------


## Нико

> и вспомнил христианское поучение о том, что если человек считает себя свободным от гордости, то это и есть явный признак оной.


А Вам не всё ли равно? Пусть считают.

----------

Tong Po (02.05.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

> Только что прочитал: "...я свободен от гордости, – так говорил Совершенный..." (Дханья сутта
> "Пастух Дханья") и вспомнил христианское поучение о том, что если человек считает себя свободным от гордости, то это и есть явный признак оной.


Ну так по христианским представлениям заявление Гаутамы, что он всего достиг собственными силами, достиг истинного Освобождения и познал весь Мир с его богами и Брахмами - это сатанизм чистой воды. Только буддизм это не христианство. Думаю Будда, имея опыт прекращения всех омрачений, может заявлять. что он свободен от гордости. В конце концов он учит освобождению - от гордости в том числе и было бы страно, если бы он заявляя о том что он полностью Освободился от сансары, говорил, в угоду мирских представлений - вот только гордыню мне нужно умерить!))) Он говорит об этом не для того что бы возвысится, а что бы учить на своем примере. Вы же не будете следовать за мастером фитнеса у которого вес за 120 кг?)))

----------

Tong Po (03.05.2013), Жека (02.05.2013), Федор Ф (02.05.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну так по христианским представлениям заявление Гаутамы, что он всего достиг собственными силами, достиг истинного Освобождения и познал весь Мир с его богами и Брахмами - это сатанизм чистой воды.


Вообще-то и Будде Брахма Сахампати немножко помогал, был его советником по жизни. И Будда не гнушался его помощи.




> Думаю Будда, имея опыт прекращения всех омрачений, может заявлять. что он свободен от гордости.


Не только Будда заявлял о своем освобождении, но и Архаты. В Каноне даже подчеркивается этот момент: тот, кто освобожден - *знает*, что он освобожден.

----------

Magan Poh (02.05.2013)

----------


## Magan Poh

> Не только Будда заявлял о своем освобождении, но и Архаты. В Каноне даже подчеркивается этот момент: тот, кто освобожден - *знает*, что он освобожден.


Все верно. И тот кто свободен от гордости знает, что свободен от гордости. И прямо об этом заявляет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не только Будда заявлял о своем освобождении, но и Архаты. В Каноне даже подчеркивается этот момент: тот, кто освобожден - *знает*, что он освобожден.


Там немножко все сложнее (по крайней мере в Махаяне)))):

— Субхути, как ты думаешь, может ли у архата быть такая мысль: "Я достиг архатства?".
Субхути сказал: О нет, Превосходнейший в мире. И по какой причине?
В действительности нет никакой мерки, по которой называют архатом. О Превосходнейший в мире, если бы у архата была мысль: "Я достиг архатства", то у него возникли бы понятия "я", "человек", "существо" и "долгожитель". О Превосходнейший в мире, Будда сказал, что я достиг несомненного самадхи и что я первый среди людей, первый свободный от желаний архат, но у меня нет мысли, что я достиг архатства. О Превосходнейший в мире, в противном случае не говорилось бы, что Субхути является действующим в бесстрастии. Но Субхути в действительности не действует где-либо, поэтому и говорится, что Субхути действует в бесстрастии.

_Ваджраччхедика_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вспомнил христианское поучение о том, что если человек считает себя свободным от гордости, то это и есть явный признак оной.


Иисус же говорит о себе: "Научитесь от Меня, ибо Я кроток и смирен сердцем". (Мф. 11, 29) Значит, тоже гордец согласно учению св. отцов?

----------

Magan Poh (02.05.2013), Федор Ф (02.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Заявлять о собственной скромности/умеренности -- не вопрос.
Вопрос -- соответствуешь ли этим заявлениям всем своим образом жизни и поведением?

И есть Вимамсака сутта ("Проповедь об испытании и испытующем"), где, в частности, сказано:

Благословенный сказал:
 — Татхагата, монахи, должен быть испытан монахом, не способным проницательно познавать ум другого, [прежде всего,] касательно двух доступных восприятию зрением и слухом дхамм-состояний [ума]: проявляются ли у этого Татхагаты нечистые состояния [ума], обнаруживаемыми зрением и слухом, или же нет. Исследовав это, испытующий знает: «Нечистые состояния [ума], воспринимаемые зрением и слухом, у этого Татхагаты не проявляются».

[...]

Исследовав это и обнаружив у этого Татхагаты проявления чистого состояния [ума], воспринимаемые зрением и слухом, далее он должен исследовать, обрёл ли этот достопочтенный такое благое состояние надолго или — лишь на короткое время. Исследовав это, испытующий знает: «Этот достопочтенный обрёл это благое состояние надолго, а не лишь на короткое время».

 Исследовав это и зная: «Этот достопочтенный обрёл это благое состояние надолго, а не лишь на короткое время», далее он должен исследовать, есть ли у этого достопочтенного, известного и прославленного монаха, некие несовершенства.

*Монахи, пока монах не обрёл известность и славу, у него не проявляются несовершенства. Несовершенства проявляются у монаха, когда он известен и прославлен.* Исследовав это, испытующий знает: «У этого достопочтенного, известного и прославленного монаха нет каких-либо несовершенств».

----------

Magan Poh (02.05.2013)

----------


## До

> Говорил только о Татхагате в его последней жизни, потому *не вижу* смысла обсуждать следующую жизнь, которой у Татхагаты не будет.


А смысл есть, так как *вы* аргументируете приводя *ПС*, которая _про разные жизни_.

"_С безостаточным угасанием и
1 прекращением невежества происходит прекращение волевых формирователей.
2 С прекращением волевых формирователей [происходит] прекращение сознания.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - -
3 С прекращением сознания [происходит] прекращение имени-и-формы._"

Между 2 и 3 переход в следующую жизнь.




> Вопрос рассматривался мною только применительно к прекращению неведения, не приводящему к полной утрате сознания (или всех виджнян) Татхагаты.


Повторяю, прекращение звена "неведения" из ПС не подразумевает *немедленного* прекращения сознания, так как "сознание" в ПС находится в следующей жизни по отношению к неведению. Так что вся ваша аргументация построенная на игнорировании этого тезиса - не верна, ошибочна.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Там немножко все сложнее (по крайней мере в Махаяне)))):
> 
> — Субхути, как ты думаешь, может ли у архата быть такая мысль: "Я достиг архатства?".
> Субхути сказал: О нет, Превосходнейший в мире. И по какой причине?
> В действительности нет никакой мерки, по которой называют архатом. О Превосходнейший в мире, если бы у архата была мысль: "Я достиг архатства", то у него возникли бы понятия "я", "человек", "существо" и "долгожитель". О Превосходнейший в мире, Будда сказал, что я достиг несомненного самадхи и что я первый среди людей, первый свободный от желаний архат, но у меня нет мысли, что я достиг архатства. О Превосходнейший в мире, в противном случае не говорилось бы, что Субхути является действующим в бесстрастии. Но Субхути в действительности не действует где-либо, поэтому и говорится, что Субхути действует в бесстрастии.
> 
> _Ваджраччхедика_


Все правильно. Тут нет противоречия.
 Когда Архат знает, что он освобожден, это лишь констатация факта, ничего общего не имеющая с самомнением и гордыней. Если уж он освобожден от "я", то что уж говорить о гордыне! 
Для обычного человека подобная самооценка опасна, конечно.

----------

Tong Po (02.05.2013), Won Soeng (02.05.2013), Сергей Хос (02.05.2013)

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Юй Кан
> 
> 
> Стало быть, о прекращении какого сознания говорится в патичча-самуппаде? Только о прекращении сознания, омрачённого неведением.
> 
> 
> Это ошибочное понимание зависимого возникновения.





> Понятное дело почему Буддагоша так пишет.


Наверное, потому что есть сознание не происходящее от неведения. И, соответственно, прекращение ПС (включающее прекращение неведения) его не затрагивает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Повторяю, прекращение звена "неведения" из ПС не подразумевает *немедленного* прекращения сознания, так как "сознание" в ПС находится в следующей жизни по отношению к неведению. Так что вся ваша аргументация построенная на игнорировании этого тезиса - не верна, ошибочна.


Могу только ещё раз повторить, что меня не интересует ни следующая жизнь (не возникающая при безостаточном прекращении неведения), ни ПС сама по себе -- *вне рассмотрения вопроса о наличии у Татхагаты сознания в его последней жизни*.
По мне, рассуждать о сознании за пределами ПС в пределах предложенного Вами (с опорой на Буддагосу) бессмысленно (почему и смысла не вижу), ибо не ведёт же, куда надо : )...
Если Вас это сознание интересует, то спорить на эту тему не буду. Благо, что с выводом моим Вы согласны.

----------


## Zom

> Наверное, потому что есть сознание не происходящее от неведения. И, соответственно, прекращение ПС (включающее прекращение неведения) его не затрагивает.


Посмотрите Упаниса сутту, что я выше привёл. Там "не происходящее от неведения сознания" тоже, через серию обуславливающих факторов, вполне себе является от него происходящим (как говорится, достичь просветления невозможно, если бы не было невежества и присущему ему страданий ,). Тоже зависимое возникновение. Поэтому сверхмирское сознание тоже зависимо возникшее, как и всё остальное в схеме зависимого возникновения.

ЗЫ: А вообще, если опять-таки, рассматривать не абхидхаммический подход, а сутрический - то звено "сознание" подразумевает все виды сознания вообще, не делая разграничений на умелы и неумелые виды сознания. И вообще, рассматривать сознание как "только омрачённое невежеством" - неправильно. Во-первых, сутты не говорят, что имеется в виду "только омрачённое невежеством". Во вторых, если начинать следовать такой логике, то тогда и остальные звенья тоже нужно рассматривать как "омрачённые". Например, омрачённое старение-и-смерть. А есть, типа, ещё и другое, не-омрачённое невежеством старение и смерть )) Омрачённые боль, горе, отчаяние. А есть "не омрачённые невежеством" боль горе и отчаяние. Ну и т.д. )) Ну и вывод за сим делаем такой, что схема зависимого возникновения - о чудо - не показывает прекращения ВСЕХ страданий. А только - обусловленных невежеством ))

----------

Akaguma (02.05.2013), Федор Ф (02.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Глубока пратитья самутпада, легко ошибиться в ней и принять заблуждения за истину. Тот кто распознает сознание, тот распознает и имя-форму. Тот кто не распознает имя-форму - не распознает (верно, безошибочно) и сознания.

Укажет ли кто-то на имя-форму безошибочно?

----------


## До

> Посмотрите Упаниса сутту, что я выше привёл. Там "не происходящее от неведения сознания" тоже, через серию обуславливающих факторов, вполне себе является от него происходящим (как говорится, достичь просветления невозможно, если бы не было невежества и присущему ему страданий ,). Тоже зависимое возникновение. Поэтому сверхмирское сознание тоже зависимо возникшее, как и всё остальное в схеме зависимого возникновения.


Ерунда - да вы и сами с этим согласны, вижу по смайликам. Вот это интереснее:




> ЗЫ: А вообще, если опять-таки, рассматривать _не абхидхаммический подход, а сутрический_ - то *звено "сознание" подразумевает все виды сознания вообще*, не делая разграничений на умелы и неумелые виды сознания.


Откуда это известно - может быть из комментариев или где-то Будда это говорит?

ps.



> И вообще, рассматривать сознание как "только омрачённое невежеством" - неправильно.


Это вы мне пишете? Потому что я такого не утверждал. Буддагоса исключает _супрамунданные сознания_, вроде бы это и надо обсуждать.




> А есть, типа, ещё и другое, не-омрачённое невежеством старение и смерть ))


Нирупадисеса-ниббана, если уж продолжать эту шутку.




> Омрачённые боль, горе, отчаяние. А есть "не омрачённые невежеством" боль горе и отчаяние. Ну и т.д. ))


Путхуджана vs архат. Тут как раз проблем нет, было бы желание, только.




> Ну и вывод за сим делаем такой, что схема зависимого возникновения - о чудо - не показывает прекращения ВСЕХ страданий. А только - обусловленных невежеством ))


Неплохой вывод, если что. Будда прекратил невежество и жажду, но, скажем, телесные страдания остались. Так что хохма, в принципе, не удалась.

----------


## До

> Могу только ещё раз повторить, что меня не интересует ни следующая жизнь (не возникающая при безостаточном прекращении неведения), ни ПС сама по себе -- *вне рассмотрения вопроса о наличии у Татхагаты сознания в его последней жизни*.


Ну я понял, что она вас не интересует, проблема лишь в том, что вы подкрепляете свои _выводы_ словами, которые эту жизнь _подразумевают_. А следовательно, ваши "логичные", казалось бы, агрументы - не логичны. Вот и всё, обсуждать тут как бы нечего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тот кто распознает сознание, тот распознает и имя-форму. Тот кто не распознает имя-форму - не распознает (верно, безошибочно) и сознания.


В таком случае, что означают слова:
полностью отвергнув все различающие представления (samjna), следует породить наивысший ум просветления (samyaksaṃbodhau cittam), не пребывающий в чем-либо: не пребывающий в форме, в звуке, в запахе, в тактильном ощущении, в дхармах.

Что это за разновидность читты - samyaksaṃbodhau cittam, и где она указана в пратитьясамутпаде?
Укажите безошибочно )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну я понял, что она вас не интересует, проблема лишь в том, что вы подкрепляете свои _выводы_ словами, которые эту жизнь _подразумевают_. А следовательно, ваши "логичные", казалось бы, агрументы - не логичны. Вот и всё, обсуждать тут как бы нечего.


Что *у мну* _подразумевалось_ -- объяснил в нескольких постах. 
Так *чьи* позразумевания как бы не обсуждаем? %)

----------


## До

> Что *у мну* _подразумевалось_ -- объяснил в нескольких постах. 
> Так *чьи* позразумевания как бы не обсуждаем? %)


Патиччасамуппады приводимой в качестве аргумента.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Патиччасамуппады приводимой в качестве аргумента.


Тут единственный здравый/компромиссный вариант -- считать, что я не посягал на ПС, что бы ни сказал правильно в итоге. : )

----------


## Федор Ф

> Неплохой вывод, если что. Будда прекратил невежество и жажду, но, скажем, телесные страдания остались. Так что хохма, в принципе, не удалась.


Удалась. Потому что рождения больше не будет. А это, судя по Канону - главная цель - прекратить перерождения. У вас же как-то все проблемы в настоящую только жизнь упираются.

Вообще - что касается вечного сознания. Что вы мудрите, друзья мои.  Просто подумайте хорошенько и все поймете сами. Если в Париниббане сознание остается, то оно рано или поздно снова породит сансару. Это неизбежно. Свойство у него такое - что-нибудь порождать. Миры там всякие и прочее. "Я" какое-нибудь придумает. Нет уж. Нужно набраться мужества, признать правду и отречься от сознания, таящего в себе угрозу и предательство, навсегда. Сознание, грубое ли, тонкое, или вообще только намек на него - сансара и есть. От чего освобождаемся-то? Какие компромиссы с сансарой?

----------

Zom (02.05.2013), Богдан Б (03.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нужно набраться мужества, признать правду и отречься от сознания, таящего в себе угрозу и предательство, навсегда. Сознание, грубое ли, тонкое, или вообще только намек на него - сансара и есть. От чего освобождаемся-то? Какие компромиссы с сансарой?


Федь, я лично освобождаюсь от страдания и привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п., что недостижимо, полагаю, при тотальном отречении от всякого сознания...
А чего дальше, о том -- молчок! : )

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федь, я лично освобождаюсь от страдания и привязанности к "я", "моё" и т.п., что недостижимо, полагаю, при тотальном отречении от всякого сознания...
> А чего дальше, о том -- молчок! : )


Юр, что касается прижизненной Ниббаны - ты прав. Я же с тобой не спорю. Но не я снова и снова утверждаю сознание в Париниббане, поэтому - не молчок. 
При жизни сознание, конечно, остается, куда же ему деться. В Париниббане сознания нет. Об этом ясно, неоднократно и недвусмысленно сказано в Каноне. Остается дхамма Ниббана. Что это означает и как это возможно вне сознания - не нам решать. О сознании мы можем рассуждать, поскольку оно нам присуще,  о Париниббане - нет. Вот об этом-то - молчок. Согласись?

----------


## До

> Удалась. Потому что рождения больше не будет. А это, судя по Канону - главная цель - прекратить перерождения. У вас же как-то все проблемы в настоящую только жизнь упираются.


Не удалась, так как *Zom* это пишет как пример очевидного абсурда. Однако, фразы получились не абсурдные.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юр, что касается прижизненной Ниббаны - ты прав. Я же с тобой не спорю. Но не я снова и снова утверждаю сознание в Париниббане, поэтому - не молчок. 
> При жизни сознание, конечно, остается, куда же ему деться. В Париниббане сознания нет. Об этом ясно, неоднократно и недвусмысленно сказано в Каноне. Остается дхамма Ниббана. Что это означает и как это возможно вне сознания - не нам решать. О сознании мы можем рассуждать, поскольку оно нам присуще,  о Париниббане - нет. Вот об этом-то - молчок. Согласись?


Не согласный я рассуждать про сознание после смерти пробуждённого! %) Ибо сказать о нём что-либо однозначно -- "да" или "нет" -- не-воз-мож-но. 
Или -- можно говорить о нём что угодно, только эти слова/суждения сами по себе не ведут к ниббане...
Так зачем их тасовать, вновь и вновь плодя рознь и конфронты?

----------


## Zom

> Ибо сказать о нём что-либо однозначно -- "да" или "нет" -- не-воз-мож-но.


Можно. Оно разрушается в момент смерти и больше не возникает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно. Оно разрушается в момент смерти и больше не возникает.


*... можно говорить о нём что угодно, только эти слова/суждения сами по себе не ведут к ниббане...
Так зачем их тасовать, вновь и вновь плодя рознь и конфронты?*

----------


## Zom

Не знаю к каким они конфликтам ведут. Будда такие слова говорил напротив, для достижения бесстрастия, отвращения, угасания (т.е. ниббаны). Хотя, конечно, я согласен с тем, что это очень глубокая Дхамма, которую нужно говорит и объяснять готовым людям, а не неготовым. У неготовых эти слова вызывают лишь отторжение.

----------


## Greedy

> Можно. Оно разрушается в момент смерти и больше не возникает.


А можно указать сутту, где Будда такое говорит?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не согласный я рассуждать про сознание после смерти пробуждённого! %) Ибо сказать о нём что-либо однозначно -- "да" или "нет" -- не-воз-мож-но. 
> Или -- можно говорить о нём что угодно, только эти слова/суждения сами по себе не ведут к ниббане...
> Так зачем их тасовать, вновь и вновь плодя рознь и конфронты?


Про Париниббану сказать невозможно. Про сознание - возможно. И сказано Буддой. Ясно сказано. В Париниббане сознания нет. Я приводил цитату выше.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю к каким они конфликтам ведут.


К постоянно возникающим в БФ с людьми, сплошь неготовыми постигнуть глубины, доступные лишь истинным тхеравадинам...

----------


## Угпут

> Иисус же говорит о себе: "Научитесь от Меня, ибо Я кроток и смирен сердцем". (Мф. 11, 29) Значит, тоже гордец согласно учению св. отцов?


для христиан эти слова имеют авторитет абсолютной истины в силу Божественности самого Иисуса. Впрочем, если для буддистов слова Будды имеют такое же значение, мое сравнение действительно некорректно.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> для христиан эти слова имеют авторитет абсолютной истины в силу Божественности самого Иисуса. Впрочем, если для буддистов слова Будды имеют такое же значение, мое сравнение действительно некорректно.


Именно так )))

----------


## Угпут

Если свобода выбора есть, значит есть необусловленность, т. е. самосущная дхарма?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если свобода выбора есть, значит есть необусловленность, т. е. самосущная дхарма?


Угу. В списке из 75 дхарм их даже две: pratisaṃkhyā-nirodha ("Подавление омрачающих элементов через понимание каждого в отдельности") и apratisaṃkhyā-nirodha ("Подавление омрачающих элементов без изучения каждого в отдельности")

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если свобода выбора есть, значит есть необусловленность, т. е. самосущная дхарма?


Именно так.
И об этом в начале треда уже говорилось.
Просто не все буддисты полностью разделяют такую точку зрения. И это нормально.

----------


## Угпут

необусловленная дхарма ( pratisaṃkhyā-nirodha) одна на всех или у каждого своя?
Почему  ее нельзя назвать душой, личностью, "я" ?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> необусловленная дхарма ( pratisaṃkhyā-nirodha) одна на всех или у каждого своя?
> Почему  ее нельзя назвать душой, личностью, "я" ?


У каждого своя. В списке из 100 дхарм есть вообще 5 необусловленных дхарм, там есть ещё дхарма tathata: - эта дхарма, насколько понимаю, отвечает за "отдельность и индивидуальность" потока дхарм существа от всех прочих.

А личностью её нельзя назвать и "я" потому же, почему нельзя назвать ею отдельные качества, например - внимание.
"Личность" и "я" являются формациями - и распадается на качества и составляющие "детальки конструктора", которые постоянно пересобираются в новые формации.

----------


## Угпут

> "Личность" и "я" являются формациями - и распадается на качества и составляющие "детальки конструктора", которые постоянно пересобираются в новые формации.


Есть мнение/утверждение, что личность отсутствует, как самосущная, т. е. необусловленная единица. 
Вы определяете ее, как мгновенную формацию. Но если оттолкнуться от того, что личность - это то, что отличает одного человека от другого, то почему не назвать личностью сам процесс пересборки деталей, который представляет индивидуальный человеко-поток, особенно с учетом того, что некоторые детали (необусл. дхармы) не пересобираются, а всегда одни и те же?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть мнение/утверждение, что личность отсутствует, как самосущная, т. е. необусловленная единица. 
> Вы определяете ее, как мгновенную формацию. Но если оттолкнуться от того, что личность - это то, что отличает одного человека от другого, то почему не назвать личностью сам процесс пересборки деталей, который представляет индивидуальный человеко-поток, особенно с учетом того, что некоторые детали (необусл. дхармы) не пересобираются, а всегда одни и те же?


Да можно хоть горшком назвать. Проблема в том, что сама концепция дхарм - это относительное понятие языка для объяснения процессов на относительном уровне (само то, что списков дхарм с различиями в них - много), чрезмерное цепляние к этим понятиям или наделение их особым статусом (особенно - своими трактовками) может навредить результатам практики, потому что на абсолютном уровне нет никаких дхарм (взгляд Махаяны), поскольку дхармы - это тоже ментальные конструкты и их использование на относительном уровне оправдано тем, что они помогают достижению абсолютной истины, как плот помогает достижению противоположного берега.

_Когда я слышу слово "онтология", я хватаюсь за парадокс_ (с)  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Хос (03.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть мнение/утверждение, что личность отсутствует, как самосущная, т. е. необусловленная единица. 
> Вы определяете ее, как мгновенную формацию. Но если оттолкнуться от того, что личность - это то, что отличает одного человека от другого, то почему не назвать личностью сам процесс пересборки деталей, который представляет индивидуальный человеко-поток, особенно с учетом того, что некоторые детали (необусл. дхармы) не пересобираются, а всегда одни и те же?


Возможны обе трактовки: http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...t_is_self.html
При реальном обучении, думаю, выбирается та из них, которая в наибольшей степени полезна именно данному ученику.
А на философско-отвлеченном уровне можно и обе обсудить - почему бы и нет?
Думаю, дело здесь в том, что всякая сформулированная исина является истиной относительной, а значит ложной (точнее, омраченной) в определенном смысле.
То есть это, по сути, не истина, а дидактика, метод обучения.

А мы тут зачем-то, типа, спорим об истинах ))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> всякая сформулированная исина является истиной относительной, а значит ложной (точнее, омраченной) в определенном смысле.


А само это утверждение является ли "истиной" относительной, а значит, ложной?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А само это утверждение является ли "истиной" относительной, а значит, ложной?


Относительная истина является ложной только в том смысле, что из неё можно так или иначе получить ложные выводы, но по большинству параметров она эффективна для достижения абсолютной истины. В этом смысле данное моё утверждение является ложным только в том смысле, что из него можно так или иначе получить ложные выводы, но по большинству параметров оно эффективно для достижения абсолютной истины. В этом смысле и это утверждение является ложным только в том смысле, что из него можно так или иначе получить ложные выводы, но по большинству параметров оно эффективно для достижения абсолютной истины через понимание относительной истины. В этом смысле и предыдущее утверждение является ложным, но только в том смысле, что из него можно так или иначе получить другие ложные выводы, но по большинству параметров оно эффективно для достижения абсолютной истины через понимание относительности всех относительных истин. В этом смысле и возможное следующее утверждение является ложным только в том смысле, что из него можно так или иначе получить ложные выводы, но по большинству параметров оно также эффективно для достижения абсолютной истины. В этом смысле любое утверждение является ложным только в том смысле, что слишком много объяснений из-за многозначности относительных истин и их нюансов.   :Wink:

----------

Сергей Хос (03.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А само это утверждение является ли "истиной" относительной, а значит, ложной?


А что, высказывание разве не может быть одновременно истинным и ложным?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Относительная истина является ложной только в том смысле, что из неё можно так или иначе получить ложные выводы, но по большинству параметров она эффективна для достижения абсолютной истины.


"Так или иначе"--это как именно?




> слишком много объяснений из-за многозначности относительных истин и их нюансов.


Если путаться в словах и бредить?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А что, высказывание разве не может быть одновременно истинным и ложным?


В одном контексте не может.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В одном контексте не может.


Но в отношении одного объекта - может.
Палец, указывающий на луну - "ложный", поскольку не является луной, и одновременно "истинный", поскольку указывает именно на нее.
Так же и мои слова.

----------

Нико (03.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В одном контексте не может.


Пожалуйста:

«То, что я утверждаю сейчас — ложно».
или «Это высказывание в кавычках — ложно».

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если путаться в словах и бредить?


Слова, язык и речь сами по себе - несовершенный инструмент, поэтому восприятие через слова не может быть истинным.

----------

Федор Ф (03.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В одном контексте не может.


А также напоминаю, что в классической индийской логике есть чатушкотика, где что либо может быть и тем, и другим одновременно и в одном контексте.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но в отношении одного объекта - может.
> Палец, указывающий на луну - "ложный", поскольку не является луной, и одновременно "истинный", поскольку указывает именно на нее.


Где тут высказывание?




> Так же и мои слова.


Пишите ещё: всегда рад комментировать  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Хос, а истин всё-таки две :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где тут высказывание?


Указательный жест - это форма высказывания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, а истин всё-таки две


А свабхавы - три )))

Кстати, с днем рождения!

----------


## Нико

> А свабхавы - три )))
> 
> Кстати, с днем рождения!


Спасибо! А что за три свабхавы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спасибо! А что за три свабхавы?


http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/gumanita...ISVABHAVA.html

----------


## Федор Ф

> Слова, язык и речь сами по себе - несовершенный инструмент, поэтому восприятие через слова не может быть истинным.


Не только восприятие, но и выражение через слова того, что является невыразимым и более тонким - не может быть абсолютно истинным. Это выражение будет лишь подобием истины. "Мысль изреченная...", как известно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/gumanita...ISVABHAVA.html


Фу ты ну ты, конечно, Читтаматра.... Я думала, ты о чём-то другом....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Фу ты ну ты, конечно, Читтаматра.... Я думала, ты о чём-то другом....


О чём другом может быть в онтологическом топике?  :Big Grin:  Только если о решительном размежевании индуистской и буддийской тантры и свободы ваджраяны от самоиндуизмобытия  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Не только восприятие, но и выражение через слова того, что является невыразимым и более тонким - не может быть абсолютно истинным. Это выражение будет лишь подобием истины. "Мысль изреченная...", как известно.


Вы тоже ищете "некий рогообразный предмет" (С) Гедун Чопел)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пожалуйста:
> 
> «То, что я утверждаю сейчас — ложно»


Истинностное значение парадоксов--_неопределенность_.




> Слова, язык и речь сами по себе - несовершенный инструмент, поэтому восприятие через слова не может быть истинным.


Эк Вы, сударь, мантраяну подрываете, с её "передачами"...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не только восприятие, но и выражение через слова того, что является невыразимым и более тонким - не может быть абсолютно истинным. Это выражение будет лишь подобием истины. "Мысль изреченная...", как известно.


Всё так. Именно поэтому из всех методов словарного описания абсолютного апофатика наиболее эффективна.

----------


## Нико

> Эк Вы, сударь, мантраяну подрываете, с её "передачами"...


А почему в кавычках?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Указательный жест - это форма высказывания.


На языке жестов? : ))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Истинностное значение парадоксов--_неопределенность_.


Какое-то неопределённое высказывание  :Wink: 




> Эк Вы, сударь, мантраяну подрываете, с её "передачами"...


Тут нет никакой диверсии, напротив! Лестница - не крыша, плот - не другой берег.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> На языке жестов? : ))


На языке эффекта от сандали, бьющей по голове  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 


Да, у Вас тоже смешно выходит. Почти как у Сергея Хоса!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, у Вас тоже смешно выходит. Почти как у Сергея Хоса!


Не могу, знаете ли, без солёной шутки. Потому и в шраваки не возьмут.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фу ты ну ты, конечно, Читтаматра.... Я думала, ты о чём-то другом....


и махамадхьямака ))))

----------


## Нико

> и махамадхьямака ))))


Поподробнее?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На языке жестов? : ))


Почему нет? входит вместе со словами в общую категорию "средства коммуникации".

Впрочем, на этот вопрос еще Нагарджуна отвечал.
Ему говорили: "Раз все пусто (иллюзорно), значит, и твои слова пусты, а значит они не могут быть опровержением".
"Могут, подобно тому, как иллюзорное проявление (например, отражение) женщины может вызывать [иллюзорное] страстное влечение".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поподробнее?


Самоназвание мадхьямаки линии Шантаракшиты. Основа воззрения в ньингма и кагью.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему нет? входит вместе со словами в общую категорию "средства коммуникации".


Жест не является _утверждением_ (о коем можно судить, истинно оно или ложно). Коммуникация состоит не только из утверждений.




> Впрочем, на этот вопрос еще Нагарджуна отвечал.


Не на этот.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Жест не является _утверждением_ (о коем можно судить, истинно оно или ложно).


Хорошо известно и то, что непонимание метафор – это один из диагностических признаков нарушения психики.

Извиняюсь, но это не я придумал )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Хороший манёвр. Сперва _палец, указывающий на лун_у назвать истинным и ложным, потом указательный жест выдать за утверждение, а потом сообщить:



> Хорошо известно и то, что непонимание метафор – это один из диагностических признаков нарушения психики.

----------


## Угпут

> Да можно хоть горшком назвать.


Дело в том, что в буддизме аспект иллюзорности своего "я" очень выпуклый. Пытаясь понять, в чем противопоставление с личностным бытием, я принципиальной полярности пока не вижу. К тому же идея безличностного бытия так плотно культивируется, что становится похожей на обратную сторону все того же эго.

«То, что я утверждаю сейчас — ложно» - здесь нет никакого утверждения.
Это то же самое, что сказать: "Это - ложь" или "Это - истина".
На этом неявном отсутствии смысла построены  и др. подобные парадоксы лжеца. Нет смысла - нет контекста.
Думаю, Вы это знаете лучше меня.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Дело в том, что в буддизме аспект иллюзорности своего "я" очень выпуклый. Пытаясь понять, в чем противопоставление с личностным бытием, я принципиальной полярности пока не вижу. К тому же идея безличностного бытия так плотно культивируется, что становится похожей на обратную сторону все того же эго.


Противопоставление с личностным бытиём в том, что личностное бытиё предполагает некоторую константность этой личности, в то время как неизменной личности нет, так как она постоянно меняет свои свойства и забывает об распавшихся прежних. Какую деталь из пересобираемого конструктора считать личностью? Если вы готовы назвать личностью весь набор деталей - то да, у этого набора деталей есть личностное бытие в некоторой степени. Эго же - это временная самоидентификация деталей конструктора со своей временной формой.




> «То, что я утверждаю сейчас — ложно» - здесь нет никакого утверждения.
> Это то же самое, что сказать: "Это - ложь" или "Это - истина".
> На этом неявном отсутствии смысла построены  и др. подобные парадоксы лжеца. Нет смысла - нет контекста.
> Думаю, Вы это знаете лучше меня.


В сокращённого до одного лишь "Это - ложь" и тем более "Это - истина" парадоксе смысла нет, потому что слово "это" является тут указывающим лишь на себя "местоимением с предметным антецедентом". В развёрнутых формах "парадокса лжеца" смысл вполне есть - и тут он пересекается с контекстом теоремы Гёделя о неполноте, имеющей большое значение для научного знания как такового (поэтому, если бы в "парадоксе лжеца" не было бы смысла совсем, то многие научные проблемы имели бы разрешение).

----------


## Greedy

> Какую деталь из пересобираемого конструктора считать личностью? Если вы готовы назвать личностью весь набор деталей - то да, у этого набора деталей есть личностное бытие в некоторой степени.


Только при этом надо помнить, что даже про такую личность, как весь набор деталей, нельзя сказать, что это "я", "моё", "я таков".
Но тогда пропадает смысл называть этот конструкт личностью.

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Только при этом надо помнить, что даже про такую личность, как весь набор деталей, нельзя сказать, что это "я", "моё", "я таков".
> Но тогда пропадает смысл называть этот конструкт личностью.


Ну почему, некоторые ассоциируют себя через "моё" и "я таков" с крупными социальными стратами же. По данной аналогии если только.

----------


## Угпут

> Если вы готовы назвать личностью весь набор деталей - то да, у этого набора деталей есть личностное бытие в некоторой степени. Эго же - это временная самоидентификация деталей конструктора со своей временной формой.


Так понятней.  
___________________________________
Я говорил о самых простых формах, типа: «я лгу», «данное высказывание — ложь» и т. п.
О "развернутых" утверждать не буду, но подозреваю то же самое.
Парадоксы оказываются таковыми в силу безотносительности формулирования.
Как утверждение - комета летит со скоростью Х км/сек. бессмысленно без координатной привязки, так и с парадоксами. 
Для классического "я лгу" это вполне очевидно. Лгать можно о чем-то, т. е. относительно чего-то. 
Там, где появляются два актера, (Сократ с Платоном, карточка со взаимоопровергающими утверждениями на разных сторонах) этот расклад не так очевиден, 
но вполне применим. Например, в следующем парадоксе
 Платон: «Следующее высказывание Сократа будет ложным».
Сократ: «То, что сказал Платон, истинно». 
смысл возникает, если сформулировать первую фразу примерно так:
«Следующее высказывание Сократа будет ложным, но относительно данного утверждения оно неприменимо».
Т. е. просто нужна точка отсчета, а иначе комета... Бессмыслица безотносительности.

Страдание формалистов устраняется тотальным релятивизмом. )))
______________________________________________

Пратисанкхья-ниродха– необусловленная дхарма — сознательное, волевое освобождение от привязанностей. 

Что с ней происходит при исчезновении сознания в результате смерти?

----------


## Угпут

Похоже, свобода выбора - это предмет благородного молчания... 
Попытка осмыслить этот предмет в рамках буддисткого мировозрения опасна?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Пратисанкхья-ниродха– необусловленная дхарма — сознательное, волевое освобождение от привязанностей. 
> 
> Что с ней происходит при исчезновении сознания в результате смерти?


Передаётся в следующее "рождение" до тех пор, пока не будет полностью актуализована.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

_Передача нирваны в следующее "рождение"_--это круто.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> _Передача нирваны в следующее "рождение"_--это круто.


Не нирваны, а "ключа" к ней.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> _Передача нирваны в следующее "рождение"_--это круто.


Вот, пожалуйста, стодхармовый виджнянавадинский список, там - в самом конце в пункте *V* - весь подсписок необусловленных дхарм.

----------

Tong Po (06.05.2013), Нико (06.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Там ничего не написано про "ключ к".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Там ничего не написано про "ключ к".


Тут сложностей мнооого. Честно говоря, оперируя такими абстрактными категориями как необусловленные дхармы, сложно сказать точно в метафоре - "ключ" ли эта необусловленная дхарма или "замочная скважина". По крайней мере, я уж НЕ ВЪЕЗЖАЮ СОВСЕМ в абстракции такого уровня, но могу предположить, что асанскрита-дхармы обозначают "залоченные" свойства каждого потока "ума". ākāśa обеспечивает разворачиваемость "потока" в пространстве-времени, tathatā - его обособленность, а ниродха-дхармы обозначают различные возможности - от прекращения цепи рождений черз волятивные акты, до "залочивания" других дхарм, подверженных пересборке, в меннее изменчивые комплексы внутри конгломерата. Ну и все эти возможности и предполагают наличие т.н. "Свободы Воли".

----------


## Юй Кан

О дхармах -- из книги Е. А. Торчинова:

В буддийской философской (Абхидхармической) литературе содержатся различные перечни и классификации дхарм. Так, школа сарвастивадинов (вайбхашиков) содержит список из 75 дхарм, а список йогачаринов (виджнянавадинов) включает в себя уже 100 дхарм. Если говорить о классификациях дхарм, то их, во-первых, можно классифицировать по скандхам (дхармы, относящиеся к рупа скандхе, ведана скандхе). Этот пятеричный список можно редуцировать до двоичного: 1) дхармы рупа скандхи и 2) дхармы всех остальных скандх (в соответствии с делением состава личности на нама и рупа - психическое и физическое); в таком случае вторая группа дхарм получает название дхарма дхату ("дхармовый элемент"), поскольку "дхармы" как члены группы "дхарма дхату" являются объектами для "ума" (манаса), который, как мы помним из анализа цепи причинно-зависимого происхождения, относится буддистами к органам чувств (способностям восприятия). Дхармы, относящиеся к самскара скандхе, также обычно подразделяются на "связанные с психическим" (читта сампраюкта) и "не связанные с психическим" (читта випраюкта). 

 Во-вторых, дхармы делят на "входящие в составы" (санскрита дхармы) и "не входящие в составы" (асанскрита дхарма). Первый тип это, так сказать, эмпирические дхармы, то есть элементы, конституирующие наш сансарический опыт, дхармы, входящие в пять скандх живого существа. Второй тип - "надэмпирические" дхармы, то есть дхармы, к обыденному опыту не относящиеся. Это абсолютное пространство, или, как предполагают некоторые буддологи (В.И. Рудой, Е.П. Островская), пространство развертывания психического опыта (акаша) и два вида "прекращения" (ниродха; то есть пресечения функционирования эмпирических дхармических потоков, нирвана) - "прекращение, связанное со знанием" (пратисанкхья ниродха) и "прекращение, не связанное со знанием" (апратсанкхья ниродха). Кроме этого, дхармы подразделяются на "истекающие аффектами" (сасрава) и "не истекающие аффектами" (анасрава). Первые - это дхармы, вовлекающие в круговорот сансары; в процессе занятий буддийской психопрактикой они подлежат постепенному устранению. Естественно, что к ним относятся только дхармы, "входящие в составы". Особняком, однако, стоит дхарма "истина пути" (марга сатья): хотя путь к нирване, равно как и сама нирвана, и может быть объектом привязанности, однако данная привязанность не ведет к присоединению аффектов к данной дхарме, поскольку не находят в ней опоры. Но в целом эти дхармы следует считать "неблагими" (акушала). Второй тип дхарм, напротив, способствует приобретению благих (кушала) качеств и продвижению на пути к нирване. К ним относятся также и те дхармы, которые не "входят в составы".

----------

Tong Po (06.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

Если бы свобода выбора была обусловлена сознанием, картинка была бы прозрачней.

----------


## Пилигрим

> В момент париниббаны _любое_ сознание разрушается (как и всё остальное). И Будда об этом много раз говорил.


Любое!? А я думал только существующее (как и все остальное). Заблуждаюсь?

----------


## Нико

> Любое!? А я думал только существующее (как и все остальное). Заблуждаюсь?


А чёй-то в момент париниббаны существующее сознание должно разрушиться?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А чёй-то в момент париниббаны существующее сознание должно разрушиться?


Тому що виджняна прекращается!

----------


## Нико

> Тому що виджняна прекращается!


А ригпа?????

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А ригпа?????


А ригпа - это не "сознание", это "ум"  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А ригпа - это не "сознание", это "ум"


Объясните различие между двумя.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А чёй-то в момент париниббаны существующее сознание должно разрушиться?


А может разрушится не существующее?

----------


## Нико

> А может разрушится не существующее?


Объясните причины разрушения существующего "ригпа". Я не про "сем" тут говорю.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Объясните различие между двумя.


Ну если кратко.




> Следует обратить внимание на семантическое различие между русским словом «сознание» и санскритским «виджняна». В русском слове с префиксом «со» (ср.: «совесть», то есть совместное ведение, со-ведение) подчеркивается сопричастность, объединение, со-знание, тогда как санскритский префикс «ви» указывает на разделение, различение. Если калькировать слово «виджняна» на русский, то получится не «сознание», а «раз-знание» или «распознавание». То есть в слове «виджняна» подчеркивается именно различающая функция сознания.





> Как уже говорилось, тибетская традиция Дзог-чэн называет эту природу сознания «сознаньевостью» (читтатва, сем-ньид) в отличие от просто психики, или ума (читта; сем); в китайско-дальневосточной традиции Чань (Дзэн) называется «природой Ума» (синь син), которая и открывается в акте «видения природы» (кит. цзянь син; яп. кэнсё). Ее суть – чистый и недвойственный, внесубъектно-объектный гносис (джняна; кит чжи, тиб. риг-па или еше), который присутствует в любом наличном акте сознания. Осознание (актуализация) этого постоянного присутствия есть обретение состояния Будды.


И то что вы не про sems говорите - не значит, что остальные говорят не про него. Просто путаница терминологии. Ригпа - это "тонкий поток ума", виджняна - это "сознание", третий элемент цепи причинности.

Хотя я бы ни про какое ригпа не спорил бы до тех пор, пока не получил бы реально Прямое Введение - поэтому, стоит говорить с общемахаянских позиций, которые под сознанием вполне очевидно имеют в виду виджняну.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А ригпа?????


Безсмертная душа?

----------

Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Безсмертная душа?


Наитончайшее сознание ясного света. Или ум, как хотите. С душой не сравнить, потому что не обладает характеристиками Атмана.

----------


## Нико

> Ну если кратко.



Слишком заумны для меня мнения уважаемого профессора. 




> И то что вы не про sems говорите - не значит, что остальные говорят не про него. Просто путаница терминологии. Ригпа - это "тонкий поток ума", виджняна - это "сознание", третий элемент цепи причинности.
> 
> Хотя я бы ни про какое ригпа не спорил бы до тех пор, пока не получил бы реально Прямое Введение - поэтому, стоит говорить с общемахаянских позиций, которые под сознанием вполне очевидно имеют в виду виджняну.


[/QUOTE]

У меня тут другое мнение. В русском языке "ум" и "сознание" -- практически синонимы. В других языках -- нет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Наитончайшее сознание ясного света. Или ум, как хотите. С душой не сравнить, потому что не обладает характеристиками Атмана.


Как так не обладает, когда обладает?) Неужели читтатва прекращает быть или распадается на части? Или зависит от чего-то?  :Smilie: 




> Слишком заумны для меня мнения уважаемого профессора. 
> 
> У меня тут другое мнение. В русском языке "ум" и "сознание" -- практически синонимы. В других языках -- нет.


Ну вы уже долгое время "в теме", можно было бы и привыкнуть, что в основном "сознание" относится к виджняне. Нет же понятия "Сознание Будды"?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Как так не обладает, когда обладает?)


Не обладает единством и независимостью. Не обладает постоянством в своих единичных моментах познания.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не обладает единством и независимостью. Не обладает постоянством в своих единичных моментах познания.


Как это не обладает единством и независимостью? Поток тонкого ума не индивидуален и не отделен от других потоков ума что ли?  :Wink: 
И что в нём изменяется тогда, если он не обладает постоянством?

----------


## Zom

> Любое!? А я думал только существующее (как и все остальное). Заблуждаюсь?


Нет такой вещи как "существующее только сейчас сознание". Сознание дискретно, представляет собой поток множества мгновений. За этими мгновениями нет никакого 'вечного постоянного стержня', на который они нанизывались бы. Поэтому в момент окончательной ниббаны поток мгновений раз и навсегда прекращается и более никогда не возникает (потому что поддерживающие условия были всецело устранены).

ЗЫ: Вы, конечно, можете считать иначе и верить в 'вечный постоянный стержень', который "всегда с вами". Но только надо в этом случае называть вещи своими именами. То есть, "Я верю в существование атмана".

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Жека (07.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Наитончайшее сознание ясного света. Или ум, как хотите.


Но нечто безсмертное  :Smilie: : переходящее из рождения в рождение.




> С душой не сравнить, потому что не обладает характеристиками Атмана.


Блаженство же и бессмертие приписываются этой вашей ригпе.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Объясните причины разрушения существующего "ригпа". Я не про "сем" тут говорю.


Я говорю про то, что говорит Zom. Считаете, что он говорит о ригпа? Не гадайте подождите ответа Zomа.

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Блаженство же и бессмертие приписываются этой вашей ригпе.


Нет, приписывается, что в момент достижения состояния будды ригпа преобразуется в Дхармакаю.

----------


## Нико

> Я говорю про то, что говорит Zom. Считаете, что он говорит о ригпа? Не гадайте подождите ответа Zomа.


Ну Зом-то в Трикаю не верит.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я говорю про то, что говорит Zom. Считаете, что он говорит о ригпа? Не гадайте подождите ответа Zomа.


Про ригпа вообще мало кто говорит, кроме дзогченпа. Я вот вообще удивляюсь - зачем ЕСДЛ даёт термины Великого Совершенства (если я правильно понял причину, почему Нико ригпа поминает), запутывая при этом таким макаром простых махаяна-гелугских практиков  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> *Цитата Сообщение от Торчинов про виджняну*
> 
> Следует обратить внимание на семантическое различие между русским словом «сознание» и санскритским «виджняна». В русском слове с префиксом «со» (ср.: «совесть», то есть совместное ведение, со-ведение) подчеркивается сопричастность, объединение, со-знание, тогда как санскритский префикс «ви» указывает на разделение, различение. Если калькировать слово «виджняна» на русский, то получится не «сознание», а «раз-знание» или «распознавание». То есть в слове «виджняна» подчеркивается именно различающая функция сознания.


)) Интересно, читал ли Дост. Суджато Торчинова.. )).
Из его эссе:

«Винньянам анидассанам анантам саббато пабхам»
(Сознание не-проявляющееся, бесконечное, сияющее всюду)
(ДН 11).

Иногда это трактуют как обозначение Ниббаны, хотя, по причине того, что данная строчка представляет собой туманный поэтический оборот с неоднозначным смыслом, не стоит на её основании делать какие-то важные выводы.
Этот неясный фрагмент часто брался как откровение высших учений о Ниббане. Можно услышать о таких доказательствах, как то что сознание («винньяна») обычно означает «разделяющее сознание», и что здесь оно становится бескрайним осознанием. Такой аргумент ошибочен.
Далее, чтобы подкрепить этот вывод, берут этимологию слова «винньяна». Говорится, что «ви» означает «разделение», а «ньяна» означает «знание», и поэтому «винньяна» означает «разделяющее знание» (противопоставляемое вселенскому космическому сознанию Ниббаны).
Но нельзя вывести значение слова, только лишь добавляя к его корню приставку. Значение следует выводить из контекста. И это особо справедливо в случае с философскими терминами.
Да и в любом случае, этимология слова «винньяна» не означает «разделяющего сознания». Приставка «ви» имеет много разных значений, которые можно посмотреть в словаре PTS. Если у вас нет желания читать их все, то вот эти четыре имеют отношение к нашему случаю:

1. расширение, развёртывание
2. возмущение, разделение, смешение
3. возвратное простого глагола, или потеря, различие, противоположное
4. в усиливающем смысле

Очевидно, нет смысла читать в данном случае «ви» как разделение.
Также много палийских слов, что строятся на корне «на», имеют каким-либо образом отношение к знанию: аннья, ньяна, париннья, паннья, патиннья, саннья и так далее. В некоторых случаях эти слова взаимозаменяемы, в некоторых случаях их использование говорит нам об определённых нюансах. То есть мы не можем по-простому взять и вывести значение просто лишь из приставки + корня.
С учётом того, что «ви», должно быть, вторая по частоте использования на пали приставка, имеющая, к тому же, необычайно широкую сферу применений - включая некоторые случаи, не влияющие на значение вовсе - то мы не можем вывести из этимологии «винньяны» что-либо однозначное.
Но даже если мы обратимся к этимологии, можно сделать множество различных выводов. В некоторых случаях винньяна - это чёткий синоним паннья (мудрости) (см. Снп 92-3). Здесь значением «ви» будет «усилительное» или «чистое» (как в случае с «випассана»).
Это действительно так, что Будда часто объяснял «винньяну» аналитически - как шесть сознаний чувств. Но нам это ничего не говорит о значении самого слова. Он также использовал много других терминов в отношении шести чувств: например - ведана, пхасса, саннья. И то, что слово используется в аналитическом смысле, не означает, что основное значение слова тоже аналитическое.
Напротив, приверженцы «винньяна = ниббана» упустили тот факт, что винньяна часто используется не как «разделяющее сознание», а как «бесконечное сознание». Это, конечно же, стандартный фрагмент описания одной из бесформенных джхан. Это значение самадхи напрямую можно применить к так называемому «ниббаническому сознанию», поскольку оба описываются как «бесконечное» (анантам).
В буддийских текстах основательно намекается, что это до-буддийская идея. И действительно, фразу «бесконечное сознание» можно найти в до-буддийских Упанишадах.

----------

Жека (07.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, приписывается, что в момент достижения состояния будды ригпа преобразуется в Дхармакаю.


Т.е. пребразуется в откровенно вечную и абстрактную фиговину.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> )) Интересно, читал ли Дост. Суджато Торчинова.. )).
> Из его эссе:
> 
> «Винньянам анидассанам анантам саббато пабхам»
> (Сознание не-проявляющееся, бесконечное, сияющее всюду)
> (ДН 11).
> 
> Иногда это трактуют как обозначение Ниббаны, хотя, по причине того, что данная строчка представляет собой туманный поэтический оборот с неоднозначным смыслом, не стоит на её основании делать какие-то важные выводы.
> Этот неясный фрагмент часто брался как откровение высших учений о Ниббане. Можно услышать о таких доказательствах, как то что сознание («винньяна») обычно означает «разделяющее сознание», и что здесь оно становится бескрайним осознанием. Такой аргумент ошибочен.
> ...


Цель этого отрывка, как ни странно, такая же, как то, о чём говорил Торчинов - что "сознание" - это не "душа, переходящая из тела в тело", а функционал связи с шестью чувствами, который каждый раз возникает заново.

Филология же тут абсолютно второстепенна.

----------


## Zom

> Цель этого отрывка, как ни странно, такая же, как то, о чём говорил Торчинов - что "сознание" - это не "душа, переходящая из тела в тело", а функционал связи с шестью чувствами, который каждый раз возникает заново.
> 
> Филология же тут абсолютно второстепенна.


У Торчинова суть (точнее, идея) такая, что винньяна - это "только лишь" разделяющее сознание, а не любое сознание (оно непостоянно, да, ну и фиг с ним, потому что есть глубокое вечное сознание-душа). А Суджато поясняет, что такая идея ошибочна, и (его идея такая) что винньяна означает любой вид сознания вообще (разделяющее, неразделяющее, сознание видящее ниббану или банально омрачённое). И действительно, в суттах винньяна - это любой вид сознания, а не только некий определённый. И опять-таки в суттах, винньяна - это синоним читты и мано. Три этих слова синонимы. Других слов для обозначения сознания в суттах нет.

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У Торчинова суть такая, что винньяна - это "только лишь" разделяющее сознание, а не любое сознание (оно непостоянно, да, ну и фиг с ним, потому что есть глубокое вечное сознание-душа). А Суджато поясняет, что такая идея ошибочна, и что винньяна означает любой вид сознания вообще (разделяющее, неразделяющее, сознание видящее ниббану или банально омрачённое). И действительно, в суттах винньяна - это любой вид сознания, а не только некий определённый.


Откуда вы взяли про "глубокое вечное сознание-душа" у Торчинова-то?  :Wink: 
А также, если я правильно понял - бхикшу Суджато - англоязычный монах?

и где, кстати, место "любых видов сознания вообще" в вашей абхидхамме, помимо третьего звена цепи взаимного возникновения?

----------

Tong Po (06.05.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет такой вещи как "существующее только сейчас сознание".


Прекращается то чего нет!? 




> Сознание дискретно, представляет собой поток множества мгновений.


Мнгновения разные или одинаковые? Если разные то какое из них сознание? Если нет,  то это одно и тоже мнгновение, причем здесь дискретность?




> За этими мгновениями нет никакого 'вечного постоянного стержня', на который они нанизывались бы. Поэтому в момент окончательной ниббаны поток мгновений раз и навсегда прекращается и более никогда не возникает (потому что поддерживающие условия были всецело устранены).


Какие поддерживающие условия устранены? Стержень? Так его и так по вашему нет. Если не стержень, то чего его сюда приплели?



> [COLOR="#A9A9A9"]ЗЫ: Вы, конечно, можете считать иначе и верить в 'вечный постоянный стержень', который "всегда с вами". Но только надо в этом случае называть вещи своими именами. То есть, "Я верю в существование атмана".


Конечно могу, но предпочту говорить о том, что признано вами. Или вы сами не признаете то, что говорите?

----------


## Zom

> Откуда вы взяли про "глубокое вечное сознание-душа" у Торчинова-то?


Я написал про, очевидно, его идею, когда винньяна объясняется не как любой вид сознания, а как только определённый, омрачённый, если быть точным (эту идею и критикует Дост. Суджато)




> и где, кстати, место "любых видов сознания вообще" в вашей абхидхамме, помимо третьего звена цепи взаимного возникновения?


В смысле.. место?

----------


## Zom

> Прекращается то чего нет!?


Я ж написал, поток прекращается.




> Мнгновения разные или одинаковые? Если разные то какое из них сознание?


Разные. Все из них - осознания. По абхидхамме этих осознаний 121 вид .)




> Какие поддерживающие условия устранены?


Невежество, жажда.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. пребразуется в откровенно вечную и абстрактную фиговину.


Сравнение Дхармакаи с "фиговиной" не делает Вам  чести.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я написал про, очевидно, его идею, когда винньяна не объясняется как любой вид сознания, а как только определённый, омрачённый, если быть точнее (эту идею и критикует Дост. Суджато)
> В смысле.. место?


У Торчинова приведённое мной примечание - про "сознание" как третье звено цепи причинности. По крайней мере, именно с этой целью я привёл эту его цитату. 

Нет разногласий по поводу того, что сознание-"виджняна" (аka "третье звено") разрушается и в момент смерти - временно и при вступлении в нирвану - полностью? 

Я привёл данный отрывок в противовес понятию "ум", которое используется в контексте Дзогчена (обозначая нечто вполне атманическое) и которое Нико имела в виду, приняв фразу про сознание-"виджняна" (аka "третье звено") в качестве обозначения этого самого ума-ригпа.

----------

Tong Po (06.05.2013), Zom (06.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> У Торчинова приведённое мной примечание - про "сознание" как третье звено цепи причинности. По крайней мере, именно с этой целью я привёл эту его цитату - мне кажется, нет разногласий по поводу того, что сознание-"виджняна" (аka "третье звено") разрушается и в момент смерти - временно и при вступлении в нирвану - полностью? Привёл данный отрывок в противовес понятию "ум", которое используется в контексте Дзогчена и которое Нико имела в виду, приняв фразу про сознание-"виджняна" (аka "третье звено") в качестве обозначения этого самого ума-ригпа.


Но насколько я понял, Торчинов этим же и объясняет саму идею, почему при прекращении 3-го звена нельзя говорить о прекращении всего потока ума целиком. Как раз поэтому он и начинает разъяснять, что это только лишь один вид сознания - "различающий" и т.д.,. (в противовес "неразличающему недвойственному")

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сравнение Дхармакаи с "фиговиной" не делает Вам  чести.


Любую метафизическую хренотень (в которую _преобразуется сознание_, чтобы Нико могла говорить о его неразрушении) буду звать фиговиной.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.05.2013), Жека (07.05.2013), Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Но насколько я понял, Торчинов этим же и объясняет саму идею, почему при прекращении 3-го звена нельзя говорить о прекращении всего потока ума целиком.


Торчинов объясняет это махаяническую идею немного по другому:

1) По словам Торчинова, нигде в сутрах не отрицается "брахман" как безличный Абсолют. "Атман" отрицается, а "брахман" (который был известен Будде) - нет.
2) Концепция нирваны в раннем буддизме может являться апофатическим методом, который исключает все имеющиеся на тот момент "атманические" трактовки с целью очистить от любых концептов жаждующего Освобождения, от тех самых концептов, которые могут его заставить отождествлять себя с чем-то "вечным". Тем не менее, апофатика - это метод трансцендентации, наиболее эффективный, но тоже являющися уловкой-методом.

----------


## Zom

> Торчинов объясняет это махаяническую идею немного по другому:
> 
> 1) По словам Торчинова, нигде в сутрах не отрицается "брахман" как безличный Абсолют. "Атман" отрицается, а "брахман" (который был известен Будде) - нет.


Ну вот я и говорю, почему Торчинов и начинает объяснять, что 3-ее звено не является прекращением всего сознания целиком .) Потому что если бы он объяснял иначе, то тогда он принял бы тхеравадинское воззрение о том, что любой вид сознания (и вселенский брахман упанишад в том числе) угасает в момент смерти просветлённого.

Суджато (он, конечно же, не читал Торчинова - это я так, пошутил -) как раз эту ситуацию с такой альтернативной трактовкой 3-его звена и объясняет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну вот я и говорю, почему Торчинов и начинает объяснять, что 3-ее звено не является прекращением всего сознания целиком .) Потому что если бы он объяснял иначе, то тогда он принял бы тхеравадинское воззрение о том, что любой вид сознания (и вселенский брахман упанишад в том числе) угасает в момент смерти просветлённого.
> 
> Суджато (он, конечно же, не читал Торчинова - это я так, пошутил -) как раз эту ситуацию с такой альтернативной трактовкой 3-его звена и объясняет.


Торчинов принял-таки прибежище в Махаяне, а у нас - догматы другие  :Smilie:  Так что не был беспристрастен. Впрочем, как и тхеравадинские бхикшу же.
Несомненно, у профессора есть неточности - что касательно шравакаяны, что касаемо Дзогчен.

----------

Tong Po (06.05.2013), Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

ЗЫ: Кстати, там же Суджато приводит и объяснение Брахмана из Упанишад. И - как ни странно - этот Брахман описывается как "груда винньяны":

Но наиболее прямой фрагмент - следующий. Как и несколько тех, что приведены выше, это учение Яджнавалкии, в котором можно увидеть основателя учения о сознании как великом Брахмане. Любопытно отметить пример с куском соли, который также встречается в буддизме. В этом отрывке много подобных параллелей, о чём я уже писал в «History of Mindfulness».

«evam. va- ara idam. mahad bhu-tam anantam apa-ram. vijn~a-naghana eva | etebhyo bhu-tebhyah. samuttha-ya ta-ny eva-nuvinas'yati | na pretya sam.jn~a-sti-ty are bravi-mi | iti hova-ca ya-jn~avalkyah. ||»

(Кусок соли, брошенный в воду, растворяется (на составные элементы) водой и никто не может подобрать его, но в каком месте не попробуешь - везде солёно. Точно также, мой дорогой, эта великая безграничная Реальность есть абсолютная груда винньяны. Это исходит из этих элементов и уничтожается вместе с ними. После этого у него больше нет восприятия (саннья). Вот что я говорю, мой дорогой. Так сказал Яджнавалкия)

(Бхр.Уп 2,4.12)

И там же приводит ещё несколько фрагментов похожих из Упанишад:

«katama a-tmeti — yo ‘yam. vijn~a-namayah. pra-n.es.u hr.dy antarjyotih. purus.ah».

(Что есть «Я»? Эта самая личность, сотворённая из винньяны, среди дыхания (жизненных свойств), свет в сердце)
(Бхр.Уп 4,3.7)

«sa va- ayam a-tma- brahma vijn~a-namayo»

(Эта самое «Я» есть Брахма, сотворённый из винньяны… (и далее идёт длинный список из чего сотворён Брахма).

(Бхр.Уп 4,4.5)

«yo vijn~a-ne tis.t.han vijn~a-na-d antaro yam. vijn~a-nam. na veda yasya vijn~a-nam. s'ari-ram. yo vijn~a-nam antaro yamayaty es.a ta a-tma-ntarya-my amr.tah».

(Тот, кто населяет винньяну, внутри неё, кого винньяна не знает, чьё тело - это винньяна, кто контролирует винньяну изнутри, Внутренний Управитель - это твоё бессмертное «Я»)

(Бхр.Уп.3,7.22)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ладно, я тут увидел, что ответ так и не получил на тему ригпа/читтатвы. Итак:




> Наитончайшее сознание ясного света. Или ум, как хотите. С душой не сравнить, потому что не обладает характеристиками Атмана.





> Не обладает единством и независимостью. Не обладает постоянством в своих единичных моментах познания.


Читтатва когда-нибудь прекращает быть, зависит от чего-то или может распасться на части (на какие)? Индивидуален ли каждый тонкий поток ума, отделён от других потоков - или является частью чего-то? В чём изменчивость читтатвы?

Тот же вопрос про Дхармакайю - обладает ли Дхармакайя характеристиками дукха или сукха, атман или анатман, нитья или анитья, шубха или ашубха?

И как ни странно - тот же вопрос про Нирвану: постоянна ли она, блаженна ли она, независима ли она?

----------


## Юй Кан

Задача Торчинова показать, как можно понимать/толковать виджняну применительно к двум ветвям буддизма, допускающим существование двух видов виджняны (различающей и не-различающей или двойственной и -- недвойственной; вторая выявляется при достижении прижизненной нирваны), Суджато же сложными допущениями, заменами и перестановками пытается доказать, что (цитирую финал статьи):

Странствующий монах спросил о том, где заканчиваются четыре элемента - а это бесформенные сферы. Но Будда говорит, что вопрос неправильно поставлен, поскольку это приведёт лишь к выходу за мир Брахмы и достижению бесформенных миров. А должный вопрос о том, что лежит за пределами этого, даёт ответ в прекращении сознания. Недостаточно выйти лишь за пределы материи, нужно также выйти и за пределы сознания. Если этого сделать не удастся, то монах, помимо остальных проблем философского характера, опять окажется в двойственности ума и материи. 
А в этом случае всё сводится к тому, что буддийская цель едва ли чем отличается от брахманского Высшего Атмана, и является, по сути, с ним одним и тем же. Описание, которое должно было покритиковать изъян брахманской цели, превращается в описание буддийской цели. И вместе с этим тот факт, что Будда множество раз ясно и чётко отрицал подобную идею (говоря о непостоянстве сознания), оправдывается банальной этимологической ошибкой.
Однако прижизненное сознание Татхагаты, _будучи изменяющимся_, является таковостным/недвойственным (т.е. полностью очищенным от самой глубокой привязанности: к "я", "моё" и т.п.) и является, соответственно, выходящим за пределы сознания двойственного или различающего.

----------

Tong Po (06.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Однако прижизненное сознание Татхагаты, будучи изменяющимся, является таковостным/недвойственным (т.е. полностью очищенным от самой глубокой привязанности: к "я", "моё" и т.п.) и является, соответственно, выходящим за пределы сознания двойственного или различающего.


Сознание Татхагаты максимально двойственно и различающе. В этом оно гораздо более продвинуто, чем у кого-либо из живых существ. Об этом (о противопоставлении этих двух систем) хорошо написал Дост. Бодхи - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...duality-sv.htm

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сознание Татхагаты максимально двойственно и различающе. В этом оно гораздо более продвинуто, чем у кого-либо из живых существ. Об этом (о противопоставлении этих двух систем) хорошо написал Дост. Бодхи - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...duality-sv.htm


В этой статье речь идёт о критике _упай_ (понимаемых/толкуемых буквально), а не о недвойственности очищенного от всех привязанностей сознания Татхагаты, суть которого изложена в Калака сутте...
Слова ("недвойственность" и "недвойственность" : ) -- одинаковые, а смысл -- разный.

----------

Tong Po (06.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

Так зачем использовать слово "недвойственность" в неправильном смысле?
У него ведь есть один, вполне конкретный. Который Дост. Бодхи и объясняет. 

А сознание, лишённое омрачений - это просто сознание, лишённое омрачений.

А насчёт упай - я думаю, что всё-таки, в буддизме Махаяны доктринально это вовсе не упаи (и это должно быть хорошо объяснено соответствующими трудами и комментариями).

----------

Сергей Ч (06.05.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я ж написал, поток прекращается.


А сознание? Или вы отказываетесь от этого:



> Сообщение от Zom  
> В момент париниббаны любое сознание разрушается (как и всё остальное). И Будда об этом много раз говорил.





> Разные. Все из них - осознания. По абхидхамме этих осознаний 121 вид .)


И какое из них поток?



> Невежество, жажда.


Согласен. А сопутствуют то они существованию чего?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так зачем использовать слово "недвойственность" в неправильном смысле?
> У него ведь есть один, вполне конкретный. Который Дост. Бодхи и объясняет.


Есть масса слов, значение которых определяется контекстом. И правильность использования каждого такого слова определяется контекстом. В этом и состоит общеизвестная разница между чтением слов и пониманием смысла, за ними стоящего.
У Бхикку Бодхи же речь идёт о другом значении, потому эта статья не имеет отношения к сказанному у меня.




> А сознание, лишённое омрачений - это просто сознание, лишённое омрачений.


Топлёное сливочное масло (_гхи_) это топлёное сливочное масло, хотя можно называть его и иначе: незагрязнённое, очищенное...




> А насчёт упай - я думаю, что всё-таки, в буддизме Махаяны доктринально это вовсе не упаи (и это должно быть хорошо объяснено соответствующими трудами и комментариями).


Упаи могут, конечно, разъясняться, но тогда они перестают быть упаями и действовать... : )
А "сансара и есть нирвана" объясняется очень просто. 
К примеру, так: при достижении полного просветления остаются только страдания тела и мир воспринимается без страданий ума, уже избавленного от привязанностей (см. опять Калака сутту).
Толковать же это иначе (т.е., буквально) будет неправильным.

----------


## Zom

> А сознание? Или вы отказываетесь от этого:
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				И какое из них поток?


Не какое из них поток, а поток - это и есть они .) Точнее, бесконечно быстрое их чередование.




> Согласен. А сопутствуют то они существованию чего?


Сопутствуют поддержанию продолжительности потока сознания (и, как следствие, и существования).

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не какое из них поток, а поток - это и есть они .) Точнее, бесконечно быстрое их чередование.


1. Странно!? Поток состоит из всего того, что потоком не является.
2. Если поток состоит из них, то они должны, как минимум, моментарно существовать, но вы им в этом отказали.
Поясните?



> Сопутствуют поддержанию продолжительности потока сознания (и, как следствие, и существования).


Т.е. продолжительность, потока сознаний и как следствие существовние сознаний и потока основываются на невежестве и жажде? Да?
P.S. Так от утверждения прекращения сознаия вы отказались?

----------


## Greedy

@*Zom*, если в Каноне есть отрицание существования потока ума, то приведите, пожалуйста, соответствующие сутты.

Если же Вы настаиваете на том, что отрицание этого потока (или его прекращаемость в нирване) - это основополагающий момент буддийского пути, то Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Прекращаемость потока ума - это аннигилиционизм.

Вопрос существования и вечности потока ума - это философский вопрос. Его обсуждают философы и к буддийским практикам он имеет мало отношения.
А отношение имеет то, что есть он или его нет, вечен он или прекращается, - про него нельзя сказать, что это моё, я таков, это моё "я".

Когда мы поток ума воспринимаем именно таким образом - это буддийская практика.
Если же мы настаиваем на его прекращаемости в нирване (так это или нет - не имеет значения) - мы неявным образом протаскивает аннигилиционизм, в котором "я" или "моё" - это этот самый поток ума, который надо победить.

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

Если отсутствие "я" в обусловленном потоке понятно, то в случае свободного выбора не ясно, как он совершается, если совершать его некому...
И как его "отвязать" от сознания в бессознательный период (младенец, больной, мертвый).

----------


## Greedy

> Если отсутствие "я" в обусловленном потоке понятно, то в случае свободного выбора не ясно, как он совершается, если совершать его некому...


Хотите освободиться? Практикуйте воззрение, что то, что совершает свободный выбор - это не я, не моё, я не таков. Таким образом Вы станете беспристрастным по отношению к тому, что совершает свободный выбор. С беспристрастием придёт понимание, что "свободен".

Сейчас же Вы несвободны. Вас терзают сомнения: есть ли свободный выбор, нет ли свободного выбора. Вы можете практиковать один или другой взгляд на эту тему. Но только через беспристрастие, через понимание, что это не моё, я не таков, это не я, можно прийти к непосредственному видению, как оно на самом деле.

Выбор тут невелик. Либо придерживаться определённого взгляда на эти вещи, но не иметь непосредственного восприятия этих вещей. Либо развивать беспристрастие и обрести непосредственное восприятие этих вещей. Этим отличается буддийское учение. Будда не описывал то, каким является вкус яблока. С позиции буддизма, вкус яблока - это когда пережёвываешь его в собственном рту. Придерживаться каких-либо других описаний, за не имением личного опыта - это предаваться иллюзиям.

----------


## Нико

> Читтатва когда-нибудь прекращает быть, зависит от чего-то или может распасться на части (на какие)? Индивидуален ли каждый тонкий поток ума, отделён от других потоков - или является частью чего-то? В чём изменчивость читтатвы?


Не прекращает быть, зависит от мысленного обозначения, распасться в едином потоке своей протяжённости не может. Каждый тонкий поток ума индивидуален. Изменчивость в изменчивости мгновений сознания. 



> Тот же вопрос про Дхармакайю - обладает ли Дхармакайя характеристиками дукха или сукха, атман или анатман, нитья или анитья, шубха или ашубха?


Дхармакая обладает характеристиками сукха, анатман, анитья, ашубха. Имхо. 

И как ни странно - тот же вопрос про Нирвану: постоянна ли она, блаженна ли она, независима ли она?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не прекращает быть, зависит от мысленного обозначения, распасться в едином потоке своей протяжённости не может. Каждый тонкий поток ума индивидуален. Изменчивость в изменчивости мгновений сознания.


То есть поток таки вечен и необусловлен, однако переменчив? А какие мгновения сознания-то - чем образованы эти мгновения сознания, если там уже не то что сознания нет, но и кармы с неведением?  :Smilie:  





> Дхармакая обладает характеристиками сукха, анатман, анитья, ашубха. Имхо.


С Дхармакайей - ясно.

----------


## Нико

> То есть поток таки вечен и необусловлен, однако переменчив? А какие мгновения сознания-то - чем образованы эти мгновения сознания, если там уже не то что сознания нет, но и кармы с неведением?




Там нет кармы с неведением, но есть обусловленность самими моментами сознания. Вообще это сложная тема, как раз сейчас перевожу одну лекцию ЕСДЛ. 

Цитата: 

"Каким бы крошечным ни был материальный объект, он наделен свойством материальности, и поэтому всегда можно вести речь о его особых направлениях, или сторонах, и особых составляющих. Таковы аспекты реальности, которую мы всегда можем обозначить в рамках её особых измерений. Что касается области сознания, то протяженность сознания или ментального события постигается с точки зрения составляющих его временных моментов. Здесь принцип зависимого происхождения охватывает собой как обусловленные, так и необусловленные феномены.     

Например, если рассматривать необусловленные феномены, то пространство как отсутствие препятствий – это некое понятие. Хотя мы не можем вести речь об особых свойствах пространства как такового, тем не менее, пространство как отсутствие препятствующих факторов также определяется в зависимости от обусловленных феноменов. Следовательно, можно говорить о пространстве с точки зрения его восточной стороны, западной стороны и т.д. и в итоге прийти к выводу, что даже необусловленные феномены зависят от своих частей. Только так мы можем рассматривать их как некие явления".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Там нет кармы с неведением, но есть обусловленность самими моментами сознания. Вообще это сложная тема, как раз сейчас перевожу одну лекцию ЕСДЛ. 
> 
> Цитата: 
> 
> "Каким бы крошечным ни был материальный объект, он наделен свойством материальности, и поэтому всегда можно вести речь о его особых направлениях, или сторонах, и особых составляющих. Таковы аспекты реальности, которую мы всегда можем обозначить в рамках её особых измерений. Что касается области сознания, то протяженность сознания или ментального события постигается с точки зрения составляющих его временных моментов. Здесь принцип зависимого происхождения охватывает собой как обусловленные, так и необусловленные феномены.     
> 
> Например, если рассматривать необусловленные феномены, то пространство как отсутствие препятствий – это некое понятие. Хотя мы не можем вести речь об особых свойствах пространства как такового, тем не менее, пространство как отсутствие препятствующих факторов также определяется в зависимости от обусловленных феноменов. Следовательно, можно говорить о пространстве с точки зрения его восточной стороны, западной стороны и т.д. и в итоге прийти к выводу, что даже необусловленные феномены зависят от своих частей. Только так мы можем рассматривать их как некие явления".


А на каких источниках это всё ЕСДЛ излагает? Ригпа - это воззрение Великого Совершенства.
То, что ЕСДЛ излагает про необусловленные феномены ("мы называем феномены необусловленными, но на самом деле они, kinda, обусловленные - так-то!") звучит как-то ээээ _странно_!

----------


## Нико

> То, что ЕСДЛ излагает про необусловленные феномены ("мы называем феномены необусловленными, но на самом деле они, kinda, обусловленные - так-то!") звучит как-то ээээ _странно_!


Да, не правда ли????

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, не правда ли????


Но что в них тогда необусловленного?

----------


## Нико

> Но что в них тогда необусловленного?


Необусловленность причинами и условиями и, частично, независимость от целого и частей, имхо.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Следовательно, можно *говорить* о пространстве* с точки зрения его* восточной стороны, западной стороны


Забавные ляпы.

----------


## Нико

> Забавные ляпы.


Вам компас подарить?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вам компас подарить?


Астроляпию!

----------


## Greedy

> Вам компас подарить?


Интересно, в межгалактическом пространстве он как работать будет?

----------


## Нико

> Интересно, в межгалактическом пространстве он как работать будет?


Ну хотя бы про север, юг, запад и восток узнаете. ))))

----------


## Угпут

> Хотите освободиться? Практикуйте воззрение, что то, что совершает свободный выбор - это не я, не моё, я не таков. Таким образом Вы станете беспристрастным по отношению к тому, что совершает свободный выбор. С беспристрастием придёт понимание, что "свободен".
> 
> Сейчас же Вы несвободны. Вас терзают сомнения: есть ли свободный выбор, нет ли свободного выбора. Вы можете практиковать один или другой взгляд на эту тему. Но только через беспристрастие, через понимание, что это не моё, я не таков, это не я, можно прийти к непосредственному видению, как оно на самом деле.
> 
> Выбор тут невелик. Либо придерживаться определённого взгляда на эти вещи, но не иметь непосредственного восприятия этих вещей. Либо развивать беспристрастие и обрести непосредственное восприятие этих вещей. Этим отличается буддийское учение. Будда не описывал то, каким является вкус яблока. С позиции буддизма, вкус яблока - это когда пережёвываешь его в собственном рту. Придерживаться каких-либо других описаний, за не имением личного опыта - это предаваться иллюзиям.


Я не сомневаюсь, что свободный выбор есть. И мне не так  уж интересно, я его совершаю, или не я. 
Вопрос в другом. Сам процесс выбора, механизм реализации этой свободы невозможно проанализировать и хоть как-то представить. 
Эта свобода ускользает от попытки ее осознать куда-то в трансцендент.  Но если ее природа непостижима, то ее роль может оказаться настолько серьезной, что сама обусловленность окажется иллюзией.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> что сама обусловленность окажется иллюзией.


Вот именно это формально выводится в чань, дзогчене - да и вообще во всей махаянской формулировке тождественности сансары и нирваны 




> Поскольку Будда есть Будда благодаря обретению бодхи, то природа Будды и природа бодхи совпадают, и если бодхи суть вечный надмирный принцип, то таков и Будда. Пробужденность Будд выражается в Дхарме – Учении, и Дхарма, таким образом, формирует как бы духовное и истинное «тело» Будды. Но под дхармой понимается также и «элементарная частица» опыта, «квант» реальности. Будда есть наивысшее существо, и его Дхарма – наивысшая Дхарма. 
> 
> Таким образом, духовное Тело Будд есть Дхарма дхарм, «дхармовая природа», дхармата, реальность реальности. В ходе приблизительно таких рассуждений в Махаяне сформировалось учение о Дхармовом Теле (дхармакая) Будд как реальности, наделенной наивысшим онтологическим статусом. Дхармовое Тело едино для всех Будд, оно есть бхутатхата, истинная реальность как она есть и природа всех дхарм (подобно тому, как вода есть природа любой волны, а вода по своему составу остается той же самой и в горном потоке, и в грязной луже).
> 
> Следовательно, природа Будды есть истинная природа всех феноменов, всех дхарм в абхидхармистском смысле этого слова. А из этого Махаяна делает еще один радикальный вывод: нирвана и сансара тождественны, между ними нет сущностного различия; сансара есть лишь иллюзорный аспект нирваны, никогда не возникавший и никогда не исчезающий, подобно тому как не может исчезнуть или появиться иллюзия: на то она и иллюзия, что не имеет реального онтологического статуса и не существует «в себе». Если привести знаменитый индийский пример с веревкой, принятой по ошибке за змею, то можно сказать, что сансара – это змея, а нирвана – веревка. Причем реально, по истине, на самом деле веревка никогда не превращалась в змею, и змеи никогда не было в веревке. Поэтому, во-первых, можно сказать, что веревка пуста от змеи, или лишена змеи, как и нирвана пуста от сансары, лишена какой бы то ни было «сансарности», и это отсутствие сансарности в нирване и есть высшая истина, или истинная реальность. Это и есть Дхармовое Тело всех Будд, или Будда в своей истинной природе (самобытии – свабхава). 
> 
> Из этого следует и еще один вывод – все дхармы суть дхармы Будды, они буддовы по своей природе, или их природа суть природа Будды (буддхата; буддхатва). А из этого, в свою очередь, следует, что все существа – не кто иные, как Будды, но только не пробудившиеся к пониманию этого, не реализовавшие свою внутреннюю и изначально пробужденную природу.

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эта свобода ускользает от попытки ее осознать куда-то в трансцендент.  Но если ее природа непостижима, то ее роль может оказаться настолько серьезной, что сама обусловленность окажется иллюзией.


Если свобода воли = свободе выбора, то она существует только до момента осуществления выбора...

----------


## Greedy

> Я не сомневаюсь, что свободный выбор есть.


Дело в том, что придерживаетесь Вы этой точки зрения или противоположенной, или какой-то другой - всё это не имеет смысла, потому что у Вас нет непосредственного восприятия, как же оно на самом деле. Если Вы этот момент понимаете, то понимаете в чём состоит привязанность к различным воззрениям.
Вы можете всю жизнь положить на то, чтобы отстаивать какую-то точку зрения на вещи, с которыми лично не знакомы. Можете даже менять свою жизнь в согласии с этой точкой зрения.
Или можете посвятить своё время тому, чтобы самому увидеть то, как оно на самом деле.




> Вопрос в другом. Сам процесс выбора, механизм реализации этой свободы невозможно проанализировать и хоть как-то представить. 
> Эта свобода ускользает от попытки ее осознать куда-то в трансцендент.  Но если ее природа непостижима, то ее роль может оказаться настолько серьезной, что сама обусловленность окажется иллюзией.


Либо размышлять, анализировать, делать подобные выводы о невозможности познания и т.д.
Либо воспользоваться методом, позволяющим увидеть всё самому.

----------


## Zom

> Если же Вы настаиваете на том, что отрицание этого потока (или его прекращаемость в нирване) - это основополагающий момент буддийского пути, то Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Прекращаемость потока ума - это аннигилиционизм.


Отнюдь. Это вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Аннигиляционизм - это воззрение об уничтожении "Я", и об этом очень чётко сказано в суттах. Ум не является "Я", поэтому уничтожение ума не является аннигиляционизмом. В ниббане никакого "Я" не уничтожается (ибо его нету попросту ,) Поэтому и говорится - "Страдания есть, но нет страдающего, пусть есть, но нет того, кто по нему идёт. Ниббана есть, но нет того, кто её достигает".

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Жека (07.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

И поскольку выбор (его варианты) осознаваем, то и пространство его свободы осознаваемо (пусть не всегда и не всеми, но в принципе/потенции -- именно так).
Если же любой выбор обусловлен (тем самым пространством выбора, предопределяемым не только конкретными внешними обст-вами, но и внутренними привязанностями, способностями, возможностями...), то тем же обусловлена и свобода выбора или воли.

----------


## Greedy

> Отнюдь. Это вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Аннигиляционизм - это воззрение об уничтожении "Я", и об этом очень чётко сказано в суттах. Ум не является "Я", поэтому уничтожение ума не является аннигиляционизмом. В ниббане никакого "Я" не уничтожается (ибо его нету попросту ,) Поэтому и говорится - "Страдания есть, но нет страдающего, пусть есть, но нет того, кто по нему идёт. Ниббана есть, но нет того, кто её достигает".


Тогда приведите сутты, где говорится, что в ниббане всё уничтожается? Что ниббана - это не когда познано, что ничто не является "я, моё, я таков"?
В суттах чётко сказано, каким образом приходят к ниббане. И в этом методе нет ничего о том, что для её реализации должно прекратится всё обусловленное.

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отнюдь. Это вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Аннигиляционизм - это воззрение об уничтожении "Я", и об этом очень чётко сказано в суттах. Ум не является "Я", поэтому уничтожение ума не является аннигиляционизмом. В ниббане никакого "Я" не уничтожается (ибо его нету попросту ,) Поэтому и говорится - "Страдания есть, но нет страдающего, пусть есть, но нет того, кто по нему идёт. Ниббана есть, но нет того, кто её достигает".


Значит, в париниббане (но не в ниббане!) уничтожается бессамостное сознание, свободное от привязанностей?

----------


## Угпут

> И поскольку выбор (его варианты) осознаваем, то и пространство его свободы осознаваемо (пусть не всегда и не всеми, но в принципе/потенции -- именно так).
> Если же любой выбор обусловлен (тем самым пространством выбора, предопределяемым не только конкретными внешними обст-вами, но и внутренними привязанностями, способностями, возможностями...), то тем же обусловлена и свобода выбора или воли.


выбор (его варианты) = пространство его свободы.  Непознаваема сама свобода.
Если выбор обусловлен, то самого выбора нет, есть только его иллюзия. Свободы нет. Заниматься буддизмом или играть в русскую рулетку - без разницы.

----------


## Угпут

> Дело в том, что придерживаетесь Вы этой точки зрения или противоположенной, или какой-то другой - всё это не имеет смысла, потому что у Вас нет непосредственного восприятия, как же оно на самом деле. Если Вы этот момент понимаете, то понимаете в чём состоит привязанность к различным воззрениям.
> Вы можете всю жизнь положить на то, чтобы отстаивать какую-то точку зрения на вещи, с которыми лично не знакомы. Можете даже менять свою жизнь в согласии с этой точкой зрения.
> Или можете посвятить своё время тому, чтобы самому увидеть то, как оно на самом деле.
> 
> 
> Либо размышлять, анализировать, делать подобные выводы о невозможности познания и т.д.
> Либо воспользоваться методом, позволяющим увидеть всё самому.


Выбор пути/метода - это тоже точка зрения.
В любом случае человек ограничен. Иначе он был бы первопричиной, т.е. творцом всего. Жизни и смерти. Бытия и нирваны. Может быть, так и есть, а может и нет. Точка зрения...    Можно  "воспользоваться методом, позволяющим увидеть всё самому", и потратить впустую жизнь.  А можно воспользоваться методом, позволяющим увидеть только то, что возможно увидеть. Точка зрения...

----------


## Zom

> Значит, в париниббане (но не в ниббане!) уничтожается бессамостное сознание, свободное от привязанностей?


Есть два элемента ниббаны. Первый психологический, анупадисеса-ниббана. Он означает угасание (ниббана) таких психических качеств как невежество, злоба и жажда. Второй онтологический, саупадисеса-ниббана. Он означает угасание пяти совокупностей, или, если проще, тела и сознания.

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ниббаной называют прекращение становления. 
Ниббана с остатком - так говорят, пока не прекращены способности, тепло и формирователи жизненных сил.
Ниббана без остатка - так говорят, когда прекращены способности, тепло, формирователи жизненных сил и становление. Поскольку прекращено становление - не возникнет и нового рождения.

Однако, татхагата - нерожденное. Если нет рождения, то нет и смерти. Татхагата - за пределами жизни и смерти.
Татхагата (аннутара самьяк самбодхи) - прекращение жажды. Нирвана - прекращение становления.

----------


## Юй Кан

> выбор (его варианты) = пространство его свободы.  Непознаваема сама свобода.


Если строго, то из равенства вариантов выбора пространству свободы не следует непознаваемость свободы, ибо из этого равенства следует познаваемость свободы познанием её пространства. : )




> Если выбор обусловлен, то самого выбора нет, есть только его иллюзия. Свободы нет. Заниматься буддизмом или играть в русскую рулетку - без разницы.


А это -- пример софизма, т.е. ложного высказывания, кое при поверхностном рассмотрении может казаться правильным...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть два элемента ниббаны. Первый психологический, анупадисеса-ниббана. Он означает угасание (ниббана) таких психических качеств как невежество, злоба и жажда. Второй онтологический, саупадисеса-ниббана. Он означает угасание пяти совокупностей, или, если проще, тела и сознания.


Значит, в париниббане уничтожается бессамостное сознание, свободное от привязанностей, т.е., париниббана означает полное и окончательное уничтожение всего не только самостного, но и бессамостного. Так?

----------


## Жека

> Отнюдь. Это вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Аннигиляционизм - это воззрение об уничтожении "Я", и об этом очень чётко сказано в суттах. Ум не является "Я", поэтому уничтожение ума не является аннигиляционизмом. В ниббане никакого "Я" не уничтожается (ибо его нету попросту ,) Поэтому и говорится - "Страдания есть, но нет страдающего, пусть есть, но нет того, кто по нему идёт. Ниббана есть, но нет того, кто её достигает".


Самое смешное, что самого Будду постоянно обвиняли в аннигилизме. И он всегда отвечал, что "никогда не выступал за уничтожение реального существа", но - за прекращение того, что обладает характеристиками страдания и непостоянства, а главное - за прекращение их причин. Он долго и много объяснял разным людям, что такое виньяна есть в действительности, потому что знал, что отбросить страсть к материи можно, а вот к тому, что называется умом и сознанием - для путтуджанина нереально.
Будда говорит, что тот, кто радуется сознанию, приветствует его, строит о нем метафизические идеи, которые прекрасно описаны в Брахмаджала сутте - тот радуется мучению, а кто радуется мучению - никогда не освободится от него.
Свойства виньяны таковы, что она как иллюзия чародея: постоянно обманывает своего "владельца"

– Подобно тому, монахи, как чародей или ученик чародея на перекрестке дорог сотворил бы обман чувств, заставляющий видеть то, чего нет, и наделенный зрением человек стал бы рассматривать его, размышлять над ним, основательно его исследовать. Для него, рассматривающего, размышляющего, основательно исследующего, он предстал бы пустым, предстал бы порожним, предстал бы лишенным сущности. Ведь какая, монахи, может быть в таком обмане чувств сущность? Точно так же, монахи, какое бы то ни было сознание, – в прошлом, будущем или настоящем, собственное или постороннее, грубое или тонкое, низкое или возвышенное, далекое или близкое, – монах рассматривает его, размышляет над ним, основательно его исследует. Для него, рассматривающего, размышляющего, основательно исследующего, оно предстает пустым, предстает порожним, предстает лишенным сущности. Ведь какая, монахи, может быть в сознании сущность?

‘‘Seyyathāpi, bhikkhave, māyākāro vā māyākārantevāsī vā catumahāpathe māyaṃ vidaṃseyya. Tamenaṃ cakkhumā puriso passeyya nijjhāyeyya yoniso upaparikkheyya. Tassa taṃ passato nijjhāyato yoniso upaparikkhato rittakaññeva khāyeyya, tucchakaññeva khāyeyya, asārakaññeva khāyeyya. Kiñhi siyā, bhikkhave, māyāya sāro? Evameva kho, bhikkhave, yaṃ kiñci viññāṇaṃ atītānāgatapaccuppannaṃ ajjhattaṃ vā bahiddhā vā oḷārikaṃ vā sukhumaṃ vā hīnaṃ vā paṇītaṃ vā yaṃ dūre santike vā, taṃ bhikkhu passati nijjhāyati yoniso upaparikkhati. Tassa taṃ passato nijjhāyato yoniso upaparikkhato rittakaññeva khāyati, tucchakaññeva khāyati, asārakaññeva khāyati. Kiñhi siyā, bhikkhave, viññāṇe sāro?

----------

Zom (07.05.2013), Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (07.05.2013), Сергей Ч (02.05.2016)

----------


## Жека

Очень советую всем внимательно прочитать - сутта о заблуждениях, которые и поныне более чем актуальны
http://spiritual.ru/lib/bs.html

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Значит, в париниббане уничтожается бессамостное сознание, свободное от привязанностей, т.е., париниббана означает полное и окончательное уничтожение всего не только самостного, но и бессамостного. Так?


Не совсем так. Самостного в реальности ничего нет, и поэтому оно не может быть уничтожено. А бессамостное, да, разумеется, распадается.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.05.2013), Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Самое смешное, что самого Будду постоянно обвиняли в аннигилизме.


Ещё, кстати, Будда считал аннигиляционизм наивысшим среди всех ложных воззрений. То есть для заурядного человека лучше придерживаться именно такого воззрения, чем иного. При этом (это надо подчеркнуть), не стоит путать аннигиляционизм с нигилизмом (именно к последнему относится, например, материализм, который утверждает, по сути, что нет плодов каммы).

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013), Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не совсем так. Самостного в реальности ничего нет, и поэтому оно не может быть уничтожено. А бессамостное, да, разумеется, распадается.


А нирвана-то - она не только приятна, но и бессамостна?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Значит, в париниббане уничтожается бессамостное сознание, свободное от привязанностей, т.е., париниббана означает полное и окончательное уничтожение всего не только самостного, но и бессамостного. Так?


 Париниббана - это прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования (кхандх), которые непостоянны (аничча), неудовлетворительны (дуккха), и бессамостны (анатта). В плане _"трёх характеристик"_ сознание не является исключением.
Тело бессамостно и оно прекращается, сознания также не имеет самости и оно также прекращается, когда нет больше условий для повторного возникновения.

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А нирвана-то - она не только приятна, но и бессамостна?


Как и все феномены, да, разумеется, бессамостна.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как и все феномены, да, разумеется, бессамостна.


Т.е. нирвана обладает признаками нитья, сукха, анатман?  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. нирвана обладает признаками нитья, сукха, анатман?


Некоторые делают такой вывод. Хотя в текстах напрямую об этом не сказано .)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Некоторые делают такой вывод. Хотя в текстах напрямую об этом не сказано .)


Ох, как всё сложно. Что у этерналистов (которые, конечно, не этерналисты - потому что "поток тонкого ума" может прекратиться или существует просто _очень долго_) - нитья, сукха, анатман; что у нигилистов (которые, конечно, не нигилисты - потому что признают закон кармы и трилакшану) - нитья, сукха, анатман.

Да даже у мистических христиан (эти-то куда?) - нитья, сукха и анатман (потому что личностный интерфэйс бога-творца у них - упайя, как и его "творческие способности"; а само свойство такой сущности - бесконечный прогресс и нарастание, в результате чего она не обладает самобытиём, а является _процессом_).

Воистину, все дхармы - пусты.  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013), Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. нирвана обладает признаками нитья, сукха, анатман?


Тут главное понимать контекст в котором говорится о "приятности" ниббаны.  :Smilie:  Ведь и те ощущения, которые возникают посредством пяти нитей чувственных желаний и посредством восьми медитативных достижений, также называются "удовольствием (сукха), однако ни ниббана ни высшее медитативное достижение, называемое "прекращением восприятия и чувствования" с ними не связаны. Но всё это является "удовольствием" по причине безболезненности состояний (ниддуккхабхава-санкхатена сукхена).




> И может статься, Ананда, что какие-либо странники, имеющие другие убеждения, спросят: «Отшельник Готама говорит о прекращении восприятия и чувствования, и всё же описывает это как удовольствие. Что же это? Как такое может быть?» Когда они скажут так, им следует ответить: «Друзья, Благословенный описывает удовольствие не только когда есть приятное чувство. Но когда приятное где-либо и в чём-либо достигнуто, Татхагата описывает это как удовольствие»


Бахуведания сутта

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тут главное понимать контекст в котором говорится о "приятности" ниббаны.  Ведь и те ощущения, которые возникают посредством пяти нитей чувственных желаний и посредством восьми медитативных достижений, также называются "удовольствием (сукха), однако ни ниббана ни высшее медитативное достижение, называемое "прекращением восприятия и чувствования" с ними не связаны. Но всё это является "удовольствием" по причине безболезненности состояний (ниддуккхабхава-санкхатена сукхена).
> Бахуведания сутта


Т.е. "моральное удовлетворение", на уровне дхарм формата "нравственность"?  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

> Что у этерналистов (которые, конечно, не этерналисты - потому что "поток тонкого ума" может прекратиться или существует просто очень долго) - нитья, сукха, анатман


Если "поток ума", то он уже не может быть нитья, сукха, анатман .) Он может быть только аничча, дуккха, анатта.




> что у нигилистов (которые, конечно, не нигилисты - потому что признают закон кармы и трилакшану) - нитья, сукха, анатман.


Нигилизм вообще не разбирает вопросы характеристики феноменов .)




> Да даже у мистических христиан (эти-то куда?) - нитья, сукха и анатман


У них нет анатмана. Анатман - он, видите ли, только в буддизме .)

----------

Сергей Ч (07.05.2013), Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не совсем так. Самостного в реальности ничего нет, и поэтому оно не может быть уничтожено. А бессамостное, да, разумеется, распадается.


Опять: слова -- одинаковые, а смысл -- разные.
Если бессамостное (не имеющее самости/самосуществования) = "обусловленное", то именно так однозначно и получится.
Если же бессамостное означает "свободное от привязанностей" (каковым является сознание Татхагаты), то самостное будет означать "несвободное от привязанностей". Почему я их и сопоставил.
Однако (о чём уже не раз спорили) Татхагата ничего однозначно не говорил о существовании или несуществовании своего или любого бессамостного сознания после смерти тела, наставляя лишь о страдании и пути к прекращению страдания.

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если "поток ума", то он уже не может быть нитья, сукха, анатман .) Он может быть только аничча, дуккха, анатта.


А это, как обычно, смотря что под потоком ума понимать. Поток ума - это как раз есть то самый "Путь", по которому нет идущего. Маршрут (индивидуальный, хах). Если он приводит к чему-то, что обладает характеристикой сукха и нитья - то он и обладает в конечном счёте характеристикой сукха и нитья.






> У них нет анатмана. Анатман - он, видите ли, только в буддизме .)


Если что-то летает как утка, крякает как утка и вообще ведёт себя как утка - то со всей вероятностью можно предположить, что это утка.

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Если же бессамостное означает "свободное от привязанностей" (каковым является сознание Татхагаты), то самостное будет означать "несвободное от привязанностей". Почему я их и сопоставил.


В буддийской терминологии "анатта" и "атта" - имеют вполне чёткие определения и критерии. Атта, например, ни в одном из контекстов в суттах не означает "несвободное от привязанностей". Этого просто нет. Так что, если говорить "свободное от привязанностей", то можно использовать палийское "вимутти", например, но уж никак не "анатта".




> Татхагата ничего однозначно не говорил о существовании или несуществовании своего или любого бессамостного сознания


И сотый раз повторюсь, говорил и очень однозначно. Что любой вид сознания в момент париниббаны гаснет, распадается, разрушается. И почему? Потому что нет такого сознания, которое было бы постоянным, вечным, неизменным, не подверженным распаду и разрушению.

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако (о чём уже не раз спорили) Татхагата ничего однозначно не говорил о существовании или несуществовании своего или любого бессамостного сознания после смерти тела, наставляя лишь о страдании и пути к прекращению страдания.


Зато Татхагата однозначно говорил следующее: _"Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует"_.  
Есть ли хоть одно из этих условий в ниббане? Нет.




> В ниббане нет таких вещей как ум или сопутствующие факторы ума, которые имеют место в мире чувств и мире Форм. Естественным образом следует, что ум и материя, принадлежащие 31 сфере существования, полностью отсутствуют в ниббане. Однако некоторые любят заявлять, что после париниббаны Будды и Архаты обретают особый вид ума и материи в ниббане. Такое чрезмерное умствование характерно для тех, кто не может отпустить своё эго.
> На этот счёт один учёный Саядо сказал, что если в ниббане есть особый вид ума и материи, то там также должен быть особый вид перерождений, который порождает особые виды старости, болезней, смерти, а эти в свою очередь являются причиной особых видов страданий, стенаний, печали, отчаяния и боли. Когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде сущестования. Прекращение указывает на ничто иное как на «ничто». Ниббана, которая не связана с умом и материей, не может быть связана ни с этим миром, ни с другими мирами.


(Махаси Саядо)

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А это, как обычно, смотря что под потоком ума понимать. Поток ума - это как раз есть то самый "Путь", по которому нет идущего. Маршрут (индивидуальный, хах). Если он приводит к чему-то, что обладает характеристикой сукха и нитья - то он и обладает в конечном счёте характеристикой сукха и нитья.


Так Путь также является аничча и дуккха. Путь не является ничча и сукха.




> Если что-то летает как утка, крякает как утка и вообще ведёт себя как утка - то со всей вероятностью можно предположить, что это утка.


Или муляж-обманка, которую охотники выставляют .)

----------

Жека (08.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зато Татхагата однозначно говорил следующее: _"Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует"_.  
> Есть ли хоть одно из этих условий в ниббане? Нет.


Если же говорить о существовании сознания, свободного от прихода, ухода, возникновения, исчезновения, [...] восприятия и умственных образований, то о нём и сказать-то ничего невозможно, почему Татхагата об этом и не говорил, отрицая любые умопостроения касательно такового.

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так Путь также является аничча и дуккха. Путь не является ничча и сукха.


А это уже вопрос рассмотрения в абсолютном и относительном контексте (потому что в относительном-то конечно), сомнительных аналогий и прочего. Обладает ли кабель, запитанный от трансформатора, природой электричества и отличается ли он от кабеля не под напряжением? По-моему, в нём явно имеются необусловленная дхарма "тока"  :Wink:  

В принципе, большая часть рассуждений, выходящих за пределы двенадцатиричной цепи возникновения - это софистика. Апофатическая софистика, катафатическая - разницы особой нет, потому что многие разбираемые вопросы находятся за пределами как бинарной логики, так и кванторной, в области парадокса. А с положениями двенадцатиричной цепи возникновения, я так понимаю, никто спорить не будет (потому что и не надо) - как с исключительно практической доктриной.




> Или муляж-обманка, которую охотники выставляют .)


Муляж-обманка - не летает  :Smilie:  Но остроумно - хотя бы в контексте того, что в данном случае - охотники выставляют этот муляж для самих себя, подстреливают и приносят домой в качестве утки  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013), Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В буддийской терминологии "анатта" и "атта" - имеют вполне чёткие определения и критерии. Атта, например, ни в одном из контекстов в суттах не означает "несвободное от привязанностей". Этого просто нет. Так что, если говорить "свободное от привязанностей", то можно использовать палийское "вимутти", например, но уж никак не "анатта".


Опять и опять: слова одинаковые, а смысл -- разный. У меня не имелся в виду буквальный или контекстный перевод пал. терминов.




> И сотый раз повторюсь, говорил и очень однозначно. Что любой вид сознания в момент париниббаны гаснет, распадается, разрушается. И почему? Потому что нет такого сознания, которое было бы постоянным, вечным, неизменным, не подверженным распаду и разрушению.


Ответил Сергею...

----------


## Zom

> Ответил Сергею... 
> 
> Если же говорить о существовании сознания, свободного от прихода, ухода, возникновения, исчезновени


Так зачем говорить о том, чего не бывает в природе?

----------

Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так зачем говорить о том, чего не бывает в природе?


А зачем говорить о паринибанне, о которой и сказать-то ничего внятно нельзя, кроме того, что она -- полное и окончательное прекращение страданий и выход за пределы колеса перерождений, да и то: без уточнения -- куда именно это выход?
В свете этого -- доп. вопрос: существует ли париниббана? : )

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ну Будда же о ней говорил. Поэтому и мы говорим, ссылаясь на его слова. Если бы он сказал, что о ней ничего внятного сказать нельзя - то он так бы и сказал: "Монахи, о ниббане ничего внятного сказать нельзя". Но в суттах мы видим объяснения, описания.

----------

Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну Будда же о ней говорил. Поэтому и мы говорим, ссылаясь на его слова. Если бы он сказал, что о ней ничего внятного сказать нельзя - то он так бы и сказал: "Монахи, о ниббане ничего внятного сказать нельзя". Но в суттах мы видим объяснения, описания.


А также - молчание Будды по некоторым вопросам мы тоже имеем. И тут уже начинаются интерпретации, хотя просто достаточно молчания.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А также - молчание Будды по некоторым вопросам мы тоже имеем. И тут уже начинаются интерпретации, хотя просто достаточно молчания.


Ну сколько уже можно спекулировать на молчании Будды?  :Smilie:  _"В отношении истин, Ананда, у Татхагаты нет ничего, подобного сжатому кулаку учителя, который что-то удерживает"._
Известно ведь, что согласно Будде, есть четыре способа, как обходиться с вопросами: (1) на некоторые следует отвечать прямо; (2) на другие следует отвечать путем их разбора; (3) на иные следует отвечать встречным вопросом; (4) и наконец, есть вопросы, которые следует оставить в стороне. 
 Вот есть такие вопросы, однозначный ответ на которые в любом случае будет не точен. Например вопрос "Существует ли Атаман?". Ответы "да" и "нет" будут некорректными, как и сам вопрос, поэтому оставить молчанием этот вопрос в стороне будет самым мудрым, как и поступил Будда в истории со скитальцем по имени Ваччхаготта. Ученикам то он потом объяснил причину своего молчания.

----------

Zom (07.05.2013), Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Жека (08.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А также - молчание Будды по некоторым вопросам мы тоже имеем.


Если вопрос неумелый или задан неумело, то Будда молчал. А так - любые темы, связанные с Дхаммой, были вполне обсуждаемы.




> Вот есть такие вопросы, однозначный ответ на которые в любом случае будет не точен. Например вопрос "Существует ли Атаман?". Ответы "да" и "нет" будут некорректными,


Угу, тут та же аналогия, если бы кто-нить стал бы спрашивать - "А какого цвета кожа у марсиан?". Как правильно ответить на этот вопрос, не увиливая? Всё правильно, никак. Наиболее умелый способ - просто промолчать. То есть, не отвечать на ерунду.

----------

Жека (08.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013), Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Угу, тут та же аналогия, если бы кто-нить стал бы спрашивать - "А какого цвета кожа у марсиан?". Как правильно ответить на этот вопрос, не увиливая? Всё правильно, никак. Наиболее умелый способ - просто промолчать. То есть, не отвечать на ерунду.


Так и ответить - "_нет никаких марисан, Ананда!_" или "_у марсиан поистине нет кожи, Ананда - только ложноножки_"  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сообщение от Юй Кан
> 
> 
> А зачем говорить о паринибанне, о которой и сказать-то ничего внятно нельзя, *кроме того, что она -- полное и окончательное прекращение страданий и выход за пределы колеса перерождений, да и то: без уточнения -- куда именно это выход*?
> *В свете этого -- доп. вопрос: существует ли париниббана?* : )
> 
> 
> Ну Будда же о ней говорил. Поэтому и мы говорим, ссылаясь на его слова. Если бы он сказал, что о ней ничего внятного сказать нельзя - то он так бы и сказал: "Монахи, о ниббане ничего внятного сказать нельзя". Но в суттах мы видим объяснения, описания.


Суть объяснений и описаний Буддой париниббаны была дана выше (сейчас -- выделю *болдом*).
Так каков, в свете всего этого, будет ответ на вопрос дополнительный, выделенный теперь ещё и *красным*?

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну сколько уже можно спекулировать на молчании Будды?  _"В отношении истин, Ананда, у Татхагаты нет ничего, подобного сжатому кулаку учителя, который что-то удерживает"._


При этом есть и сутта о количестве листьев в кулаке и -- в лесу/роще, да?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А зачем говорить о паринибанне, о которой и сказать-то ничего внятно нельзя, кроме того, что она -- полное и окончательное прекращение страданий и выход за пределы колеса перерождений, да и то: без уточнения -- куда именно это выход?
> В свете этого -- доп. вопрос: существует ли париниббана? : )


Ну по крайней мере, Будда  говорил, что ниббана есть:

_«Есть не-рождённое, не-возникшее, не-сотворённое, не-сформированное. Если бы не было этого не-рождённого, не-возникшего, не-сотворённого, не-сфомированного, то нельзя было бы различить спасение от рождённого, возникшего, сотворённого, сформированного»_

А вот о том, что есть некое сознание, которое было бы свободным от прихода, ухода, возникновения, исчезновения, [...] восприятия и умственных образований, Будда не говорил вообще. )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну по крайней мере, Будда  говорил, что ниббана есть:
> 
> _«Есть не-рождённое, не-возникшее, не-сотворённое, не-сформированное. Если бы не было этого не-рождённого, не-возникшего, не-сотворённого, не-сфомированного, то нельзя было бы различить спасение от рождённого, возникшего, сотворённого, сформированного»_


Караул, опять подмена понятий! %)
Спрошено-то было о существовании па-ри-ниб-ба-ны...




> А вот о том, что есть некое сознание, которое было бы свободным от прихода, ухода, возникновения, исчезновения, [...] восприятия и умственных образований, Будда не говорил вообще. )


Ну да, ибо сказать о нём ничего невозможно...

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> При этом есть и сутта о количестве листьев в кулаке и -- в лесу/роще, да?


Есть, но она тут не причём. Будучи всеведующим, Будда мог познать любой феномен, т.е. знал в совершенстве не только вопросы касаемые Дхаммы, которые и разъяснял своим ученикам; но и все явления Вселенной ему также были ведомы. _"Но почему же я не сказал вам (это)? Потому что нет в этом пользы... не приводит это к Ниббане. Потому и не сказал я вам это"._

----------

Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Жека (08.05.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Париниббана - это прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования (кхандх), которые непостоянны (аничча), неудовлетворительны (дуккха), и бессамостны (анатта). В плане _"трёх характеристик"_ сознание не является исключением.
> Тело бессамостно и оно прекращается, сознания также не имеет самости и оно также прекращается, когда нет больше условий для повторного возникновения.


Сергей бессамостные тело, сознание - относительная истина? Бессамостное это существование не имеющее истинного возникновения и существования? Зачем вы прекращаете относительную истину, она, что не истина? Она противоречит абсолютной истине?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> _"Но почему же я не сказал вам (это)? Потому что нет в этом пользы... не приводит это к Ниббане. Потому и не сказал я вам это"._


Это и называется "Упайя для конкретных слушателей" - для тех, кто жаждет Освобождения от страданий, как можно эффективнее и быстрее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть, но она тут не причём. Будучи всеведующим, Будда мог познать любой феномен, т.е. знал в совершенстве не только вопросы касаемые Дхаммы, которые и разъяснял своим ученикам; но и все явления Вселенной ему также были ведомы. _"Но почему же я не сказал вам (это)? Потому что нет в этом пользы... не приводит это к Ниббане. Потому и не сказал я вам это"._


Она тут при этом, что, цитируя высказывания Будды, люди склонны к однозначным/категоричным суждениям в тех вопросах, на которые Будда не отвечал или отвечал очень по-разному, в зависимости от ситуации или вопрошающего.

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...И сотый раз повторюсь, говорил и очень однозначно. Что любой вид сознания в момент париниббаны гаснет, распадается, разрушается. И почему? Потому что нет такого сознания, которое было бы постоянным, вечным, неизменным, не подверженным распаду и разрушению.


И в сотый раз ошибаетесь и очень однозначно. Вы уже пробовали обосновать свою правоту. Увы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Караул, опять подмена понятий! %)
> Спрошено-то было о существовании па-ри-ниб-ба-ны...


Почему Вы думаете, что это приниципиаьно разные понятия? Ниббана то ведь одна, и познаётся она ещё при жизни.




> «Монахи, есть две эти формы свойства ниббаны. Какие две? Свойство ниббаны с остаточным топливом, и свойство ниббаны без остаточного топлива.
> 
> И что такое свойство ниббаны без остаточного топлива? Вот монах – архат, чьи загрязнения окончены, который достиг осуществления, выполнил задачу, бросил тяжкий груз, достиг истинной цели, разорвал путу становления и освободился за счёт правильного знания. Для него [после смерти] всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет. Это называется свойством ниббаны без остаточного топлива».


(Ниббана дхату сутта)




> Ну да, ибо сказать о нём ничего невозможно...


Повторюсь - так или иначе Будда говорит о париниббане. Другое дело, что словами описать это состояние не представляется возможным.  _"Только в той мере существует способ для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения – сфера познания, в какой существует сознание вместе с имя-формой. Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения._
А есть ли хоть одно упоминание о том, что помимо обусловленного сознания (прекращающегося в париниббане), есть некое необусловленное (самостное) сознание, о котором невозможно ничего сказать?

----------

Богдан Б (08.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей бессамостные тело, сознание - относительная истина? Бессамостное это существование не имеющее истинного возникновения и существования?


 Бессамостность означает, что ни тело, ни ум, и ни одна из пяти совокупностей не существуют сами по себе, а имеют причины для своего возникновения. Это не означает, что мир – это иллюзия, суть в том, что наши концепции в отношении мира и собственного существования, сильно искажены процессом познавания. Подобно тому, как мираж или магическая иллюзия основываются на реальных компонентах – песке пустыни или магических приспособлениях – то точно также эти ложные концепции возникают на основании объективно существующих вещей, то есть, пяти совокупностей. Однако, ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит их не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными.




> Зачем вы прекращаете относительную истину, она, что не истина? Она противоречит абсолютной истине?


С чего Вы взяли, что я её прекращаю? ) И относительная истина не противоречит абсолютной истине, суть в том, что истина одна, а то что называется "относительной истиной" - это уровень восприятия простых существ, отрицать который конечно же не стоит. )

----------

Богдан Б (08.05.2013), Жека (08.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему Вы думаете, что это приниципиаьно разные понятия? Ниббана то ведь одна, и познаётся она ещё при жизни.


Думаю так потому, что париниббана не познаётся при жизни. %)




> Повторюсь - так или иначе Будда говорит о париниббане. Другое дело, что словами описать это состояние не представляется возможным.  _"Только в той мере существует способ для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения – сфера познания, в какой существует сознание вместе с имя-формой. Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения._
> А есть ли хоть одно упоминание о том, что помимо обусловленного сознания (прекращающегося в париниббане), есть некое необусловленное (самостное) сознание, о котором невозможно ничего сказать?


Уф, опять -- за отсутствие сознания в париниббане, о котором не говорится, ибо говорить о нём что-либо -- лишь плодить умопостроения, не ведущие, куда надо... %)
Чего буксуем, как мыло в тазу? : )

----------


## Vladiimir

> Караул, опять подмена понятий! %)
> Спрошено-то было о существовании па-ри-ниб-ба-ны...





> Думаю так потому, что париниббана не познаётся при жизни. %)


Ну, неверно соотносить слово _"париниббана"_ исключительно с посмертным опытом. Раньше это было распространенным заблуждением - применять слово _"париниббана"_ исключительно для _ниббаны_ в момент смерти, в то время как за словом _"ниббана"_ резервировать значение "прижизненная _ниббана"_. Сейчас, в современных работах по буддизму, старательно разъясняется, что оба термина (и "ниббана" и "парибанна") являются практически синонимами и могут применяться к живым людям.

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013), Богдан Б (08.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Думаю так потому, что париниббана не познаётся при жизни. %)


Вот те на! Будда говорил о том, что познал лишь после ухода?  :Smilie:  Я вот так не думаю. И будды и архаты познают ниббану уже при жизни, причём оба её свойства:  с остатком и без остатка).  _"Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль."_

----------

Богдан Б (08.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, неверно соотносить слово _"париниббана"_ исключительно с посмертным опытом. Раньше это было распространенным заблуждением - применять слово _"париниббана"_ исключительно для _ниббаны_ в момент смерти, в то время как за словом _"ниббана"_ резервировать значение "прижизненная _ниббана"_. Сейчас, в современных работах по буддизму, старательно разъясняется, что оба термина являются практически синонимами и могут применяться к живым людям.


Именно так и происходит старательное размывание понятий, ясно разделённых в приведённой выше цитате из Ниббана-дхату сутты... %)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Именно так и происходит старательное размывание понятий, ясно разделённых в приведённой выше цитате из Ниббана-дхату сутты... %)


Не размывание понятий, а уточнение терминов и устранение заблуждений.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот те на! Будда говорил о том, что познал лишь после ухода?  Я вот так не думаю. И будды и архаты познают ниббану уже при жизни, причём оба её свойства:  с остатком и без остатка).  _"Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль."_


Выше уже дал понять, что в очередной раз надоело спорить... %)

----------

Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Так и ответить - "нет никаких марисан, Ананда!"


А если вам постоянно каждый день они приглючиваются тут и там? И вы искренне убеждены, что они есть?

Получив такой ответ, вы подумаете так: "Да этот человек несёт бредятину - нету мол, марсиан, ха!" ... ))

----------

Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не размывание понятий, а уточнение терминов и устранение заблуждений.


Рефрейм, называется (в психологии)... Спорить с таким тоже нет резона.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А если вам постоянно каждый день они приглючиваются тут и там? И вы искренне убеждены, что они есть?
> 
> Получив такой ответ, вы подумаете так: "Да этот человек несёт бредятину - нету мол, марсиан, ха!" ... ))


*Zom*, ну не убедительно. Могли бы сказать, что Будда не оставил никаких нейролептиков в зажатом кулаке. По поводу многих вещей Будда однозначно высказался, что их нет - даже если они многим всюду приглючивались. Смысл молчать про другие? Лично я вижу только два варианта: либо они выходят за пределы любого понимания, либо представления о них, данные в словах, могут быть неверно поняты и снизить эффективность метода.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так и ответить - "_нет никаких марисан, Ананда!_"


--Плохо искал, нащальника!

----------


## Пилигрим

> Бессамостность означает, что ни тело, ни ум, и ни одна из пяти совокупностей не существуют сами по себе, а имеют причины для своего возникновения. Это не означает, что мир – это иллюзия, суть в том, что наши концепции в отношении мира и собственного существования, сильно искажены процессом познавания. Подобно тому, как мираж или магическая иллюзия основываются на реальных компонентах – песке пустыни или магических приспособлениях – то точно также эти ложные концепции возникают на основании объективно существующих вещей, то есть, пяти совокупностей. Однако, ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит их не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными.


Так прекратите видеть их субстанциональными и самостными, чего вы их совсем то изничтожить желаете?



> С чего Вы взяли, что я её прекращаю? ) И относительная истина не противоречит абсолютной истине, суть в том, что истина одна, а то что называется "относительной истиной" - это уровень восприятия простых существ, отрицать который конечно же не стоит. )


1. Бессамостные тело и сознание относительная истина? В параниббане они прекращаются?
2. Уровень восприятия простых людей, (согласно вашему утверждению относительная истина) - причина их страдания? Если да, то абсолютная истина, будучи единой с относительной, является причиной страдания. Причины страдания согласно Будде надо отбросить. Абсолютную истину тоже надо отбросить?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Рефрейм, называется (в психологии)... Спорить с таким тоже нет резона.


Да о чем тут спорить? Об этом пишут специалисты по пали, в том числе руководящие составлением современных пали-английских словарей, специалисты по буддизму. Термин старательно изучен, проанализирован и разъяснен во многих научных работах.
Да, даже без этого, просто стоит заглянуть в старый словарь "Buddhist Dictionary. Manual of Buddhist Terms and Doctrines" чтобы увидеть и там разъяснения по этому поводу:



> *parinibbāna*: ‘full Nibbāna’, is a synonym for Nibbāna; this term, therefore, *does not refer exclusively to the extinction of the 5 groups of existence at the death of the Holy One*, though often applied to it.


В современных же исследованиях термин проанализирован куда более точно и тщательно.

----------

Богдан Б (08.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, ну не убедительно.


А тем не менее, именно по этой самой причине Будда не говорил прямо "Я - не существует". Он объяснял, что если будет так говорить, люди запутаются ещё больше. Так что насчёт "нейролептиков", подумайте хорошенько .)

Собстна - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Богдан Б (08.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А тем не менее, именно по этой самой причине Будда не говорил прямо "Я - не существует". Он объяснял, что если будет так говорить, люди запутаются ещё больше. Так что насчёт "нейролептиков", подумайте хорошенько .)


А можно ссылку из сутр, где он говорил про "запутаются ещё больше"?  :Wink:  Только не «Чуламалункью сутру», там про другое (а именно про то, что я сказал - "представления о них, данные в словах, могут быть неверно поняты и снизить эффективность метода").

При этом надо отметить, что в безответных вопросах из  про "Я" ничего нет, там исключительно космологические пространные вопросы и вопросы о природе нирваны.

Потому что "Я" отрицается в самой трилакшане - совершенно чётко.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Потому что "Я" отрицается в самой трилакшане - совершенно чётко.


Исключается из феноменов, но не отрицается.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так прекратите видеть их субстанциональными и самостными, чего вы их совсем то изничтожить желаете?


У меня нет такого желания чего-то там изничтожить. )) Кроме того, жажда несуществования (самоуничтожения, вибхава-танха) - это порок. 
Когда осуществляется практика прямого распознавания трёх истин: непостоянства, безличности и страдательности в отношении всех телесных и умственных феноменов, то естественным образом прекращается привязанность (упадана) по отношению к ним.  В отстутствии жажды (танхи), пять совокупностей (тело, чувства, восприятие, формации ума, сознание) прекращаются. (см. взаимозависимое возникновение).




> 1. Бессамостные тело и сознание относительная истина? В параниббане они прекращаются?


Бессамостность тела и сознанания - это абсолютная истина, ибо в этом случае мы говорим о дхаммах, составляющих то, что мы называем телом или сознанием. ) Да, в париниббане они прекращаются.




> 2. Уровень восприятия простых людей, (согласно вашему утверждению относительная истина) - причина их страдания? Если да, то абсолютная истина, будучи единой с относительной, является причиной страдания. Причины страдания согласно Будде надо отбросить. Абсолютную истину тоже надо отбросить?


Судя по всему, да:

"О бхиккху! Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него".

----------

Богдан Б (08.05.2013), Жека (08.05.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А можно ссылку из сутр, где он говорил про "запутаются ещё больше"?


Так вон выше ведь привёл же шь.

----------


## Won Soeng

Существование - одна крайность. Несуществование - другая крайность. 
Татхагата так учит срединному пути: при условии неведения возникают порывы. При условии порывов возникает сознание. При условии сознания возникают совокупности. При условии совокупностей возникают опоры. При условии опор возникает контакт. При условии контакта возникает чувствование. При условии чувствования возникает жажда. При условии жажды возникает цепляние. При условии цепляния возникает становление. При условии становления возникает рождение. При условии рождения возникает старение и смерть и вся груда страдания.

----------

Богдан Б (08.05.2013), Сергей Ч (07.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Цепляние к "я" - один из четырех видов цепляния.

----------


## Угпут

> Если строго, то из равенства вариантов выбора пространству свободы не следует непознаваемость свободы, ибо из этого равенства следует познаваемость свободы познанием её пространства. : )


Имхо, это не познание свободы, а осознание того, что свобода есть. Но каким образом она исполняется, т. е. совершается сам выбор конкретного варианта?
Если можно найти причину/причинно-следственный ряд, определившую/ий выбор, значит, выбор обусловлен. А свобода необусловлена, беспричинна. Значит, познать ее умом, напрягая сознание нельзя, можно только реализовать/осуществить/исполнить ее в себе. Свобода - константа, как я понял, самосущная дхарма.  Человек по большей части обусловлен. Поэтому человека можно измерить в каких-то условных единицах свободы, но не наоборот. 
Т. е если совсем просто - свобода может сказать: "я знаю человека", а человек не может сказать: "я знаю свободу"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да о чем тут спорить?


Как раз и предлагаю не спорить, исходя -- при переводе -- из контекста, но никогда не подменяя/заменяя одно из двух этих понятий другим.
Если же, где ни попадя, вместо _ниббана_ читать/писать _париниббана_ (и/или -- наоборот), следуя тому, что синонимичность этих двух терминов доказана многими знатоками и исследователями, то это, по мне, будет неправильно. Только и всего.

----------


## Пилигрим

> У меня нет такого желания чего-то там изничтожить. )) Кроме того, жажда несуществования (самоуничтожения, вибхава-танха) - это порок. 
> Когда осуществляется практика прямого распознавания трёх истин: непостоянства, безличности и страдательности в отношении всех телесных и умственных феноменов, то естественным образом прекращается привязанность (упадана) по отношению к ним.  В отстутствии жажды (танхи), пять совокупностей (тело, чувства, восприятие, формации ума, сознание) прекращаются. (см. взаимозависимое возникновение).


В отсутствии привязанности и жажды у вас не будет ни желания ни основания утверждать существование и прекращение савокупностей. Если же вы утверждаете их прекращение значит вы к ним привязаны.




> Бессамостность тела и сознанания - это абсолютная истина, ибо в этом случае мы говорим о дхаммах, составляющих то, что мы называем телом или сознанием. ) Да, в париниббане они прекращаются.


Я не про бессамостность тела и сознания спрашивал, но про существующие тело и сознание. Или по вашему тело и сознание не могут существовать бессамостно? 



> Судя по всему, да:
> 
> "О бхиккху! Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него".


Судя по тому, что сказано, надо делать то о чем говорит Будда - прекратить целятся, но не отбрасывать взгляд, что ясен и чист и не отбрасывать  Учение.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Имхо, это не познание свободы, а осознание того, что свобода есть. Но каким образом она исполняется, т. е. совершается сам выбор конкретного варианта?
> Если можно найти причину/причинно-следственный ряд, определившую/ий выбор, значит, выбор обусловлен. А свобода необусловлена, беспричинна. Значит, познать ее умом, напрягая сознание нельзя, можно только реализовать/осуществить/исполнить ее в себе. Свобода - константа, как я понял, самосущная дхарма.  Человек по большей части обусловлен. Поэтому человека можно измерить в каких-то условных единицах свободы, но не наоборот.


Если говорить чуть строже, то понятие _свобода_ подразумевает два варианта: обусловленная и необусловленная.
Первая может варьироваться в очень широких пределах, тогда как вторая -- предельная (но не беспредельная : ).

Если же говорить конкретнее и применительно к буддизму Махаяны, то о предельной свободе -- не человека, а просветлённого существа -- можно сказать, к примеру, так:

_Самообладание-ващита_, букв. «подчинение» или «сверхъестественная способность подчинять всё собственной воле» — таково традиционное внеконфессиональное понимание этого термина. Однако встречается упоминание, что бодхисаттвам присущи 10 ващит: (1) _аюр_ (жизненная сила); (2) _читта_ (сила мысли); (3) _паришкара_ (самообладание); (4) _дхарма_ ([непогрешимое следование] истине); (5) _риддхи_ (сверхъестественные способности); (6) _джанма_ ([возможность выбирать облик при следующем] рождении); (7) _адхимукти_ (открытость, предельное беспристрастие); (8) _пранидхана_ (посвящение себя спасению всех существ); (9) _карма_ ([независимость от] закона причин и следствий); (10) _джана_ ([возможность выбирать] место рождения).
Если же говорить о _париниббане_, то тут уже о ней было сказано, по мне, более чем достаточно.
Больше мне по этому вопросу добавить нечего.

----------


## Greedy

Во-первых, всё, что есть - это шесть дхату органов восприятия, шесть дхату объектов этих органов восприятия и шесть дхату сознаний. Сознания в этой схеме - вещь, вообще, временная и случайная.

Когда умирает тело, то распадаются пять дхату органов восприятия. Именно пять, а не шесть. Потому как дхату ума продолжает существовать и если карма такова, того оно продолжит существовать без обретения нового тела (в арупалоке) или без обретения грубого тела (в рупалоке).

При каких условиях прекращается дхату ума? Даже в достижении аятаны не-восприятия-не-невосприятия сохраняется дхату ума.
Есть ли в самсаре хоть какой-то способ, при котором нет дхату ума?

----------


## Угпут

Вот здесь http://tannarh.narod.ru/publ/lichnos...zme/21-1-0-228
прочитал



> Пространство возникает, происходит в зависимости от севера, юга, запада и востока. Таким образом, обусловленное происхождение может быть также происхождением в зависимости от многих частей. И тогда нам становится понятным обусловленное происхождение пространства. В данном случае пространство обусловлено существованием различных частей.


От такого "проникновения в реальность" невольно возникает тихая мысль - может и все остальное того же качества...

----------


## Greedy

> От такого "проникновения в реальность" невольно возникает тихая мысль - может и все остальное того же качества...


Ничего другого качества про пространство нет даже в западной философской мысли. Каждый философ фантазирует о пространстве как только может.

----------


## Угпут

> Ничего другого качества про пространство нет даже в западной философской мысли. Каждый философ фантазирует о пространстве как только может.


А Эйнштейн?

----------


## Greedy

> А Эйнштейн?


Физикам фантазировать как оно и что оно - вообще-то вредно, и запрещено внутренними инструкциями.
Задача физика взять математический аппарат и показать, что он применим для описания тех или иных явлений.

А объяснять простому люду о том, что же это такое - это задача философов.

----------


## Угпут

> Физикам фантазировать как оно и что оно - вообще-то вредно, и запрещено внутренними инструкциями.
> Задача физика взять математический аппарат и показать, что он применим для описания тех или иных явлений.
> 
> А объяснять простому люду о том, что же это такое - это задача философов.


Физик всегда философ, тем более такой, как Эйнштейн. Чтобы отказаться от абсолютного ньютоновского пространства и времени, надо было быть даже не фантазером, а слегка сумасшедшим.
Вообще-то странно, что буддисткая мысль не пересеклась с теорией относительности. Много аналогий можно найти.
Обусловленность можно представить, как движение относительно нирваны.
Из этого следует заключить, что нирвана обладает самостью по отношению к сансаре.  Но не факт, что она сама не обусловлена(относительна) по отношению к чему-то, находящемуся за ней. Пространство всегда было величайшей загадкой для умов. Соотносительность пространства и материи формы - это аналог буддисткой концепции сознания, не бывающего без объекта и наоборот, и т. д. и т. п. 
Почему буддизм так архаичен относительно мироздания?

----------


## Greedy

> Физик всегда философ, тем более такой, как Эйнштейн. Чтобы отказаться от абсолютного ньютоновского пространства и времени, надо было быть даже не фантазером, а слегка сумасшедшим.


То, что предложенная Ньютоном модель описания гравитационных явлений уже не справлялась с возложенной на неё задачей, было очевидно.
Заслуга Энштейна не в том, что он _каким-то мистическим образом увидел реальность как она есть_, а в том, что он предложил использовать иной математический аппарат для описаниях этих же явлений. Настолько радикальный, что многие принципиально не принимали его идеи.

Начать с того, что он даже для времени (некое абсолютное явление с точки зрения многих философов) вывел закономерности, от которых оно зависит.




> Почему буддизм так архаичен относительно мироздания?


Потому что представления о мире того времени были таковыми.
Задача Будды была не в том, чтобы дать абсолютно полные знания обо всём, что и как происходит в этом мире. Задача Будды была в том, чтобы дать путь, благодаря которому каждый может увидеть сам, что и как происходит в этом мире. И чтобы пройти этот путь, совершенно не важно, круглая Земля или плоская.

----------

Tong Po (08.05.2013), Богдан Б (08.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

Теоретически - возможно возвращение из нирваны в сансару?

----------


## Won Soeng

Если нет ничего, что бы входило в нирвану - что из нирваны может вернуться?

----------


## Угпут

Может ли быть что-то, чего Будда не знает?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Может ли быть что-то, чего Будда не знает?


Согласно канонам, Будда обладает полным всезнанием.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может ли быть что-то, чего Будда не знает?


То, чему не уделяет внимания. Если есть существа воспринимающие что-либо, Татхагата может воспринимать это.

----------


## Tong Po

> Физик всегда философ, тем более такой, как Эйнштейн. Чтобы отказаться от абсолютного ньютоновского пространства и времени, надо было быть даже не фантазером, а слегка сумасшедшим.
> Вообще-то странно, что буддисткая мысль не пересеклась с теорией относительности. Много аналогий можно найти.
> Обусловленность можно представить, как движение относительно нирваны.
> Из этого следует заключить, что нирвана обладает самостью по отношению к сансаре.  Но не факт, что она сама не обусловлена(относительна) по отношению к чему-то, находящемуся за ней. Пространство всегда было величайшей загадкой для умов. Соотносительность пространства и материи формы - это аналог буддисткой концепции сознания, не бывающего без объекта и наоборот, и т. д. и т. п. 
> Почему буддизм так архаичен относительно мироздания?


Никто от ньютоновской физики не отказывался - она прекрасно "работает" в определённых условиях.

----------


## Угпут

> То, что предложенная Ньютоном модель описания гравитационных явлений уже не справлялась с возложенной на неё задачей, было очевидно.
> Заслуга Энштейна не в том, что он _каким-то мистическим образом увидел реальность как она есть_, а в том, что он предложил использовать иной математический аппарат для описаниях этих же явлений. Настолько радикальный, что многие принципиально не принимали его идеи.


Сегодня очевидна проблема совместимости ОТО и квантовой механики. Кто бы предложил математический аппарат, разрешающий эту проблему...

----------


## sergey

> Физик всегда философ, тем более такой, как Эйнштейн. Чтобы отказаться от абсолютного ньютоновского пространства и времени, надо было быть даже не фантазером, а слегка сумасшедшим.





> То, что предложенная Ньютоном модель описания гравитационных явлений уже не справлялась с возложенной на неё задачей, было очевидно.
> Заслуга Энштейна не в том, что он _каким-то мистическим образом увидел реальность как она есть_, а в том, что он предложил использовать иной математический аппарат для описаниях этих же явлений. Настолько радикальный, что многие принципиально не принимали его идеи.


Вообще-то новые представления о пространстве и времени появились уже в СТО (Специальной теории относительности), где о гравитации речь не идет - относительность одновременнности, Лоренцевское сжатие длин, сокращение времени... И математические преобразования, которые использовал Эйнштейн - преобразования Лоренца, были как раз уже известны. Эйнштейн именно, что интерпретировал их по-новому. Лоренц сам писал:



> Основная причина, по которой я не смог предложить теории относительности, заключается в том, что я придерживался представления, будто лишь переменная t может считаться истинным временем, а предложенное мной местное время t′ должно рассматриваться только в качестве вспомогательной математической величины.


Т.е. уравнения были, но Эйнштейн интерпретировал их по-новому. P.S. Точнее, он самостоятельно их вывел, кажется не зная работы Лоренца, и интерпретировал.
Из Вики:



> В сентябре 1905 г. Альберт Эйнштейн публикует свою знаменитую работу «К электродинамике движущихся тел»[6]. Несмотря на «электродинамическое» название, работа Эйнштейна существенно отличалась по своему характеру от работ Пуанкаре и Лоренца. Она была проста в математическом плане и содержала пересмотр физических представлений о пространстве и времени.


Одна из вещей, на мой взгляд, философского характера, которую сделал Эйнштейн - это анализ понятия одновременности. 




> Физикам фантазировать как оно и что оно - вообще-то вредно, и запрещено внутренними инструкциями.


Да ладно, вспомните знаменитые слова физика Нильса Бора:



> Перед нами – безумная теория. Вопрос в том, достаточно ли она безумна, чтобы быть правильной.


Возникает гипотеза, потом она проверяется, может стать теорией и потом может подтвердиться или быть отброшенной.

----------


## Угпут

> Если нет ничего, что бы входило в нирвану - что из нирваны может вернуться?


Неведение может быть только относительно истины. Значит истина первична. Получается, колесо сансары может быть запущено только из нирваны.

----------


## Нико

> Неведение может быть только относительно истины. Значит истина первична. Получается, колесо сансары может быть запущено только из нирваны.


Так и представила, как некто из нирваны запускает колесо сансары :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неведение может быть только относительно истины. Значит истина первична. Получается, колесо сансары может быть запущено только из нирваны.


Особенность колеса самсары в том, что оно никогда не было запущено.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2013), Фил (08.05.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Неведение может быть только относительно истины. 
> Значит истина первична.


 Каким образом Вы получили вывод "значит истина первична" ?!
Темнота тоже может быть только относительно света.
Но это не значит, что свет - первичен.

----------


## Угпут

> Особенность колеса самсары в том, что оно никогда не было запущено.


Неважно, главное, что ему неоткуда получать энергию для вращения, кроме как из нирваны.

----------


## Won Soeng

В дзен говорят: все возникает из одного, все возвращается к одному. К чему возвращается один?

Можно довольно разнообразно фантазировать в отношении истины. Но, увы, ни одна, даже самая изощренная фантазия не охватывает истины.
Проще начать с того, что нет никакой абсолютной истины, поскольку это будет куда ближе, чем любое представление о ней. Все представления - относительны.

Если думать о первичном, то Татхагата уже дал учение.

При условии неведения возникают порывы. При условии порывов возникает различение. При условии различения возникают совокупности. При условии совокупностей возникают опоры. При условии опор возникает контакт. При условии контакта возникает чувствование. При условии чувствования возникает жажда. При условии жажды возникает цепляние. При условии цепляния возникает становление. При условии становления возникает рождение. При условии рождения возникает старение и смерть, а так же болезни, горе, печаль, тяготы, мучения и вся совокупность страданий и неудовлетворенности.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неважно, главное, что ему неоткуда получать энергию для вращения, кроме как из нирваны.


Ну что вы, это же не паровой машины колесо, которому нужна энергия для вращения  :Smilie: 

Причины существования самсары — в самоподдерживающемся неведении, а отнюдь не в нирване.

----------

Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Основная причина перерождений - жажда. У жажды есть необходимая, но недостаточная причина - чувствование. Если чувства отсоединены, жажда не возникает. 
Что значит чувства отсоединены? Это значит, что контакту уделяется основательное внимание и возникающие чувства не порождают жажды.
Для того, чтобы контакту уделялось основательное внимание, необходимо, чтобы прекратилось возникновения неведения, порывов, различающего сознания, совокупностей имени-формы, шести опор и контакта.

----------


## Угпут

> Каким образом Вы получили вывод "значит истина первична" ?!
> Темнота тоже может быть только относительно света.
> Но это не значит, что свет - первичен.


Значит.
 Темнота в отличие от света не имеет никакой природы. Т. е. изначально ее просто нет. Чтобы она "появилась" нужно перекрыть источник света. 
Возможно, Вы путаете темноту с пространством, которое кстати не бывает без энергии. Причем энергия действительно есть, а вот есть ли пространство?
Мы привыкли думать о пространстве по "ньютоновски", как некой коробке, а все гораздо занятней. Если попробовать осознать/познать пространство, получается то же самое, что и со свободой - непознаваемо.
В любом случае темнота - это не пространство. Темнота - это даже не отсутствие света, это именно исчезновение света.

----------


## Угпут

> Основная причина перерождений - жажда. У жажды есть необходимая, но недостаточная причина - чувствование. Если чувства отсоединены, жажда не возникает. 
> Что значит чувства отсоединены? Это значит, что контакту уделяется основательное внимание и возникающие чувства не порождают жажды.
> Для того, чтобы контакту уделялось основательное внимание, необходимо, чтобы прекратилось возникновения неведения, порывов, различающего сознания, совокупностей имени-формы, шести опор и контакта.


Само неведение откуда?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Само неведение откуда?


Неведение безначально, но небеспричинно. Татхагата описывает пищу для невежества здесь http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm



> Монахи, невозможно увидеть первоначальный момент появления невежества, благодаря чему можно было бы сказать: «прежде невежества не было, затем оно появилось». Но, монахи, хотя так сказано, тем не менее, у невежества есть причина, оно небеспричинно. И что является источником невежества?
> «Пять помех»1 – так следует ответить. У пяти помех, монахи, есть причина, они небеспричинны. И что является источником пяти помех?
> «Три вида неправильного поведения»2 – так следует ответить. У трёх видов неправильного поведения, монахи, есть причина. Они небеспричинны. И что является источником трёх видов неправильного поведения?
> «Недостаток охраны дверей чувств»3 – так следует ответить. У недостатка охраны дверей чувств, монахи, есть причина. Он небеспричинен. И что является источником недостатка охраны дверей чувств?
> «Недостаток осознанности и бдительности» – так следует ответить. У недостатка осознанности и бдительности, монахи, есть причина. Он небеспричинен. И что является источником недостатка осознанности и бдительности?
> «Неосновательное внимание»4 – так следует ответить. У неосновательного внимания, монахи, есть причина. Оно небеспричинно. И что является источником неосновательного внимания?
> «Недостаток веры» – так следует ответить. У недостатка веры, монахи, есть причина. Он небеспричинен. И что является источником недостатка веры?
> «Слушание того, что не является подлинной Дхаммой» – так следует ответить. У слушания того, что не является подлинной Дхаммой, монахи, есть причина. Оно небеспричинно. И что является источником слушания того, что не является подлинной Дхаммой?
> «Общение с неправильными людьми» – так следует ответить.
> ...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Само неведение откуда?


Неведение —одно из звеньев цепи взаимозависимого происхождения. У которой нет начала.

----------


## Жека

> Неведение —одно из звеньев цепи взаимозависимого происхождения. У которой нет начала.


Зато есть свои причины - прошлое неведение, прошлая жажда и так далее. 
Начала нет у самсары. 
Мне иногда приходят в голову мысли, что мы - как какой- то комок скорби, запущенный в этот мир неизвестно когда и неизвестно кем, и в общем- то - страдаем безвинно  :Cry:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Зато есть свои причины - прошлое неведение, прошлая жажда и так далее. 
> Начала нет у самсары. 
> Мне иногда приходят в голову мысли, что мы - как какой- то комок скорби, запущенный в этот мир неизвестно когда и неизвестно кем, и в общем- то - страдаем безвинно


Да, но в том-то и дело, что нет какого-то первого неведения, которое это всё запустило. И в том-то и дело, что никогда и никем. В этом как раз одна из самых сильных сторон буддизма —не на кого свалить, что «он первый начал», и мы тут «из-за него» страдаем  :Smilie:

----------

Жека (08.05.2013)

----------


## Жека

Вот еще про угашение сознания вспомнилось. Конечно, многим не хочется его "погасить", я понимаю )

_Аджита-манава-пуччха_

Какая туча закутала мир? Отчего он не светится? Что оскверняет его? В чем его великая опасность?
Тучей неведения омрачился мир, от жадности он не светится: желание оскверняет мир; великая опасность его – страдание.
Вот повсюду несутся потоки желания; что же укротит их стремление, что остановит их бурный напор, чем прекратятся потоки?
Какие бы потоки ни неслись по свету – осознанность остановит их, осознанность укротит, и мудростью прекратятся они.
Чем уничтожатся имя-и-форма – ответь мне, о Славный, прошу тебя!
О том я поведаю, я разъясню тебе, чем уничтожатся имя-и-форма – *угашением сознания* (винняна) они уничтожатся.
О мудрый, славный человек, объясни, как должны жить постигшие истину – и ученики, и простые люди.
С ясным умом, без стремлений к телесным радостям, умелые во всех качествах ума (дхаммах), пусть осознанно идут познавшие истину.

----------

Styeba (08.05.2013), Богдан Б (09.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> В дзен говорят: все возникает из одного, все возвращается к одному. К чему возвращается один?
> 
> Можно довольно разнообразно фантазировать в отношении истины. Но, увы, ни одна, даже самая изощренная фантазия не охватывает истины.
> Проще начать с того, что нет никакой абсолютной истины, поскольку это будет куда ближе, чем любое представление о ней. Все представления - относительны.


  Согласен, но с уточнением, что утверждать отсутствие абсолютной истины столько же оснований, сколько утверждать ее присутствие. 
т. к. тезис, что все - относительно, становится кандидатом на эту самую абсолютную истину.




> Если думать о первичном, то Татхагата уже дал учение.


Которое так же, как теизм/атеизм требует веры.
Но если теист все внутренние противоречия может разрешить благодаря непознаваемому Абсолюту, а атеист предложить подождать развития науки пару-тройку тыс./млн. лет, то буддисту сложнее.  В обсуждаемом вопросе присутствует внутреннее противоречие. Неведение имеет причину, значит имеет возникновение/появление, т, е. начало. Само по себе оно не может быть безначальным. Безначальным, вероятно, может быть процесс его появления. Но откуда же ему появляться, если не из нирваны?

----------


## Greedy

Сложно совместить линейную схему причина -> следствие с идей, что на большом масштабе это кольцо.
Земля, тоже, вроде бы, плоская, а оказалась шаром.

----------


## Угпут

> Мне иногда приходят в голову мысли, что мы - как какой- то комок скорби, запущенный в этот мир неизвестно когда и неизвестно кем, и в общем- то - страдаем безвинно


Если это так, то надо признать абсолютное зло, как начало.
Не думаю, что это так. 
Не все в жизни - скорбь. Не все, о чем мы скорбим - действительно скорбь.
На самом деле живет тот, кто умеет благодарить. Христиане благодарят Христа, мусульмане - Аллаха. Ищите в своей жизни то хорошее, что Вы не заслужили и благодарите от всего сердца. Будду или людей или Бога, Вам виднее. Живет тот, кто благодарит...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот еще про угашение сознания вспомнилось. Конечно, многим не хочется его "погасить", я понимаю )
> 
> _Аджита-манава-пуччха_
> 
> Какая туча закутала мир? Отчего он не светится? Что оскверняет его? В чем его великая опасность?
> Тучей неведения омрачился мир, от жадности он не светится: желание оскверняет мир; великая опасность его – страдание.
> Вот повсюду несутся потоки желания; что же укротит их стремление, что остановит их бурный напор, чем прекратятся потоки?
> Какие бы потоки ни неслись по свету – осознанность остановит их, осознанность укротит, и мудростью прекратятся они.
> Чем уничтожатся имя-и-форма – ответь мне, о Славный, прошу тебя!
> ...


Женя готова поговорить об этом аналитически, т.е. непредвзято анализируя этот конкретный текст?

----------


## Угпут

> Сложно совместить линейную схему причина -> следствие с идей, что на большом масштабе это кольцо.
> Земля, тоже, вроде бы, плоская, а оказалась шаром.


Возможно, не хватает звена/звеньев. Где она, эта абсолютная истина..? )))

----------


## Фил

> Само по себе оно не может быть безначальным. Безначальным, вероятно, может быть процесс его появления. Но откуда же ему появляться, если не из нирваны?


Это Германна надо вызвать. Он большой специалист по безначальной свободе воли.
Я осознал и смирился с тем, что существует непознаваемое и ко мне пришел atheist peace  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Согласен, но с уточнением, что утверждать отсутствие абсолютной истины столько же оснований, сколько утверждать ее присутствие. 
> т. к. тезис, что все - относительно, становится кандидатом на эту самую абсолютную истину.
> 
> 
> Которое так же, как теизм/атеизм требует веры.
> Но если теист все внутренние противоречия может разрешить благодаря непознаваемому Абсолюту, а атеист предложить подождать развития науки пару-тройку тыс./млн. лет, то буддисту сложнее.  В обсуждаемом вопросе присутствует внутреннее противоречие. Неведение имеет причину, значит имеет возникновение/появление, т, е. начало. Само по себе оно не может быть безначальным. Безначальным, вероятно, может быть процесс его появления. Но откуда же ему появляться, если не из нирваны?


В буддизме говорится, что достигший сферы прекращения чувств и восприятия (анагамин или архат) прямо видит взаимную обусловленность возникновения, а архат знает, что становление прекращено (анагамин видит, что с прекращением жажды, обрубанием чувствования становление будет прекращено). Даже сотопанна видит взаимозависимое возникновение, и видит, как может быть обретено прямое знание этого, с  развитием способностей (и каких именно способностей) и отбрасыванием препятствий (каких именно препятствий).

Вера нужна лишь для встречи с правильными людьми, слушания правильного учения и взращивания правильными усилиями на основе правильных взглядов правильного образа жизни. По достижении прямого знания вера подтверждается. Нет нужды больше верить во что-либо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сложно совместить линейную схему причина -> следствие с идей, что на большом масштабе это кольцо.
> Земля, тоже, вроде бы, плоская, а оказалась шаром.


Схема не так уж и линейна (потому что речь идет о звеньях, а не об отдельных феноменах), но она и не кольцо. Старение и смерть не являются условием для возникновения или прекращения чего-либо. Старение и смерть - возникающее звено группы феноменов

----------


## Greedy

> Возможно, не хватает звена/звеньев. Где она, эта абсолютная истина..? )))


Абсолютная истина в том, что нет путешествующего по этому кольцу причин и следствий.
Отсутствие же мудрости, постигающей этот факт, приводит к тому, что из реальности обособляется наблюдатель, чувствующий, познающий, "я". И этот воспринимающий оказывается в плену кольца причин и следствий.

Поэтому с точки зрения состояния, когда "я" уже выделено, правильно говорить, что всё подчиняется закону причинности. И он замкнутый. Из него нет выхода для "я".
Когда же "я" из реальности более не выделяется, то нет смысла говорить о причинности и цикличности. Потому что причинность и цикличность - следствие неправильного проникновения в реальность. А при правильном проникновении в реальность ничего из того, как видится реальность через призму "я", - ничего этого в реальности нет.

----------

Богдан Б (09.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Цепляние за я возникает при условии жажды. А вот поток начинается с неведения. И это вовсе не значит, что неведение возникает вновь и вновь. И это так же не значит, что остальные звенья возникают и пропадают. Они просто объединяют в себе уже возникшие, возникающие и прекращающиеся феномены, каждый из которых относится к какому-либо звену.

Это больше похоже на многоуровневый фонтан. Если есть вода в бассейне неведения, то в чашу совокупностей, опор и контакта бьет фонтан порывов и различения. Если достаточно воды в чаше совокупностей, опор и контакта, то фонтан чувств бьет чашу жажды и цепляния. Если достаточно воды в чаше жажды и цепляния, то фонтан становления и рождения бьет в чашу старения, смерти и всей груды страданий

----------

Styeba (09.05.2013), Богдан Б (09.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> поток начинается с неведения


никуда от этого начала не деться.  безначальным может быть то, что постоянно, неизменно, самосущно.
т. е. истинно, реально, то, что есть. 
неведение - это ошибка, отклонение от истины, искажение ее, иллюзия, нереальность, то, чего на самом деле нет.
если у чего-то нет начала, значит, оно было всегда, имеет собственное бытие.
чтобы исказить истину, надо, чтобы уже было то, что искажается. ошибиться может только тот, кто/что  есть.
вот и получается, что поток(ошибка) выливается или вылился когда-то из нирваны и блуждает по кругу, как заблудившийся в лесу. Либо есть еще какой-то "Х".



> Это больше похоже на многоуровневый фонтан. Если есть вода в бассейне неведения


но ее туда сначала залили.

вопрос на др. тему:
население земли увеличивается за счет др. миров или это нов. потоки?
как животные могут "приготовить" лучшее перерождение?

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, Вы можете как угодно размышлять на тему истины, но Татхагата ее дал точно и ясно и все архаты ее подтверждали. Верите ли Вы, или нет, но дхарма и именно такова. Вера нужна, чтобы услышать дхарму, чтобы распознать ее нужен правильный путь, а не вера.

Сомнения ведут в противоположном от истины направлении.

Пока Вы пытаетесь увидеть что-либо прежде неведения - вы теряете время. Неведение начало всех бесчисленных существ. Всех и бесчисленных.

----------

Жека (09.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

BTR , простите, возможно, мне не следовало разбирать этот вопрос. Для меня он ничего не значит, поскольку я не буддист. 
Надеюсь, мои "умозаключения" не станут соблазном ни для кого.

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, никаких проблем. Буддизм не философия. Его нельзя логически доказать или опровергнуть. Хотя я ег постигаю через метафору искусственного интеллекта. У меня свой способ глубоко и тщательно сосредоточиться.

----------


## Угпут

Правда, что




> "Буддистский же посвященный должен постигнуть психический механизм
> теогонии. Для этого прежде всего ученик должен вызвать и приручить
> демона. Для этого он проводит много месяцев в длительной уединенной
> медитации в темноте. Он его призывает, воображает, сначала видит,
> затем может коснуться его, беседует с ним..."


или нет?

----------


## Топпер

Нет. И не читайте Дэвид-Ниэль

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Неправда.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правда, что
> [...]
> или нет?


Ну там же далее досказано до несколько большей правды (в контексте Ваджраяны)... %)

... затем может коснуться его, беседует с ним. Высшая цель – когда призрак явственно для ученика гуляет с ним средь бела дня. «С некоторыми учениками происходят странные приключения, но среди них бывают и победители, им удается удержать при себе своих почитаемых компаньонов, и те уже покорно сопровождают их, куда бы они ни отправились. – Вы добились своей цели, – заявляет тогда учитель. – Мне нечему больше вас учить. Теперь вы приобрели покровительство более высокого наставника. Некоторые ученики благодарят учителя и, гордые собой, возвращаются в монастырь или же удаляются в пустыню и до конца дней своих забавляются своим призрачным приятелем».595 Но есть другие, которые ничего не видят или, видя, понимают, что это собственное порождение. Они и становятся истинными учениками. «Именно это и нужно было понять, – говорит ему учитель. – Боги, демоны, вся вселенная – только мираж. Все существует только в сознании, от него рождается и в нем погибает».
При этом: _Данная статья представляет собой фрагмент текста из фундаментальной трёхтомной работы - С. Ф. Панкин «Индоевропейский эзотеризм и Каббала»_. 
Эзотеризм же (даже без пристрастного сопоставления с Каббалой) -- такая просторная : ) штука, в которой можно встретить чего угодно. Потому черпать из него сведения о буддизме рисково.

----------

Eugeny (10.05.2013), Ашвария (10.05.2013), Топпер- (10.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правда, что......
> или нет?


Эзотерический бред или стеб
Визуализацию гневного божества тут конечно угадать можно. Но примерно так же можно описать разжигание костра: сложите из деревянных брусков пентаграмму, положив в центр заклинания напечатанные на бумаге. Затем с помощью серы и кожи дракона призовите пламенного элементаля и спустите его в свиток с заклинаниями.

----------


## Угпут

Это http://lurkmore.to/%c4%e7%e5%ed действительно дзен?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это http://lurkmore.to/%c4%e7%e5%ed действительно дзен?


Историография еще куда ни шло, интерпретации - мимо цели. Типичный стеб, хоть и не без доли понимания.

----------


## Угпут

BTR, посоветуйте по дзену ресурсы...
и об этом http://buddhayana.ru/ что скажете?

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, посоветуйте по дзену ресурсы...
> и об этом http://buddhayana.ru/ что скажете?


Впервые услышал. Смущает интернет магазин книг. Основатель ордена довольно необычная личность. Англичанин, получил посвящение в тхераваде, основал вихару, учился у тибетских учителей, основал свой орден триратна... Экуменизм. Организовал немало центров по всему миру. На старости лет сам пишет книги и их продают через интернет магазин. 

Я не ощущаю кармической связи с его учением. Пахнет только деньгами. Занятия в открытом мире по 350 рублей. Книги по 400-500 рублей рекламируются на каждой странице. Похоже продажи - главная цель сайта. Оценить другую деятельность общины - нет материалов. Нет новостей, нет анонсов, кроме практик по 350 рублей. Есть некий годовой курс, расписанный по неделям, но какие группы проходят обучение и когда - не найти. 

Может быть у ордена и есть жизнь, но сайт ее не отражает, предлагая лишь потратить деньги на не слишком внятный инфопродукт.

----------

Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

По дзен могу посоветовать www.kwanumzen.ru
Я сам не коллекционирую ресурсы, поэтому непросто вспомнить, где и с чем познакомился. Есть сайт Дальма-са, очень много времени уделяю изучению переводов палийского канона на www.theravada.ru, поскольку вижу большое сходство учения тхеравады и учения дзен. Есть книги вьетнамского мастера Тик Нат Хана. Очень проникся книгами об учении Банкея, Догена, Бодхидхармы. Потрясен Сутрой помоста Шестого Патриарха. Часто перечитываю Антологию дзен Р.Х.Блайса, 10 ворот дзен и Посыпая Будду пеплом Сун Сана.

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2013), Жека (16.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Угпут*, в сети есть масса текстов, связанных с чань/дзэн.

И краткие (базовые), как "Разъяснение великого учителя Бодхидхармы четырёх способов вступления на Путь Великой колесницы" или "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм".

И более пространные: "Сутра помоста шестого патриарха", Линь-цзи лу ("Записи бесед наставника чань Линь-цзи").

Есть, наконец, очень непростая и объёмистая Ланкаватара сутра, с которой связывают возникновение Чань...

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2013), Ритл (16.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

Спасибо. Здесь http://www.kwanumzen.ru/texts/variou..._precepts.html есть:




> Принятие обетов означает, что вы официально становитесь буддистом. Это не означает, что вы отбрасываете какую-нибудь другую религию или этическую ориентацию. Вы по-прежнему можете быть иудаистом, христианином или неоязычником, или кем вам угодно. Но в дополнение к этому вы взяли на себя обет следовать пути Будды, что означает обет стать Буддой. Вы можете быть мусульманским Буддой, экофеминистическим Буддой или еврейским Буддой, или католическим Буддой.


Из этого следует, что все христиане, соблюдающие, или по крайней мере серьезно стремящиеся соблюдать Евангельские заповеди - буддисты? Специально не сравнивал, но думаю, одна Нагорная проповедь Христа включает в себя больше, чем 5 буддийских  обетов. Новый завет уж точно.

----------


## Фил

> Из этого следует, что все христиане, соблюдающие, или по крайней мере серьезно стремящиеся соблюдать Евангельские заповеди - буддисты?


Из этого - да.
А так - нет.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Из этого следует, что все христиане, соблюдающие, или по крайней мере серьезно стремящиеся соблюдать Евангельские заповеди - буддисты? Специально не сравнивал, но думаю, одна Нагорная проповедь Христа включает в себя больше, чем 5 буддийских  обетов. Новый завет уж точно.


Не следует. Пять обетов —это не убивать, не лгать, не распутствовать, не употреблять напитки, полученные брожением и не воровать. Поскольку участие в Евхаристии обязательно для христианина, это означает, что христианин не может быть буддистом.

----------

Alex (16.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> не употреблять напитки, полученные брожением


Там http://www.kwanumzen.ru/texts/variou..._precepts.html про брожение ничего не сказано. Даже стаканчик при опред. условиях в нарушение не вменяется. )))  Кроме того, есть христ. деноминации, где отсутствует Евхаристия.

----------


## Топпер

> BTR, посоветуйте по дзену ресурсы...
> и об этом http://buddhayana.ru/ что скажете?


Посмотрите ссылки ассоциации на эту тему

----------


## Угпут

из Сутры Помоста Шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна



> Пятый патриарх желал еще поговорить со мной, но заметил, как его ученики обступили нас слева и справа, а поэтому велел мне идти вместе со всеми и приниматься за выполнение дел.
> Я произнес: "Ученик, который в своем сердце постоянно порождает мудрость, никогда не расстается с собственной изначальной природой. Именно это и есть нива благословения . Так зачем же идти с монахами и заниматься какими-то делами?"
> "Ах ты, дикарь! - воскликнул Пятый патриарх. - Хватит тебе рассуждать. Ступай к конским яслям на задний двор!"


Разве он поступил мудро, вслух возразив патриарху при учениках? Даже если по сути прав был, не мудрее ли было молча исполнить указание?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо. Здесь http://www.kwanumzen.ru/texts/variou..._precepts.html есть:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Принятие обетов означает, что вы официально становитесь буддистом. Это не означает, что вы отбрасываете какую-нибудь другую религию или этическую ориентацию. Вы по-прежнему можете быть иудаистом, христианином или неоязычником, или кем вам угодно. Но в дополнение к этому вы взяли на себя обет следовать пути Будды, что означает обет стать Буддой. Вы можете быть мусульманским Буддой, экофеминистическим Буддой или еврейским Буддой, или католическим Буддой.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Угпут, принятие обетов включает в себя так же прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Принятие обетов - это ритуал. 
Другие пути в буддизме называют внешними, и они могут быть полезными, могут помогать в святой жизни, но, с точки зрения Буддизма, они не ведут до конца, все их цели принадлежат Сансаре. Хотя, не исключается, что некоторые учения могут быть в разной степени результатом проникновения за пределы сансары. 

Чаще всего, нет смысла рассматривать абстрактные учения. Обычно рассматриваются взгляды конкретного человека. Буддизм - это исправление неправильных взглядов и взращивание правильных. Учение Будды не изменяет внешние пути, но исправляет заблуждения и ошибки людей, придерживающихся разных идей.

Учение Христа очень хорошее. Но это не значит, что все, кто ему следуют, следуют благородному пути. С точки зрения Буддизма, Христос - великий Бодхисаттва. Его учение глубоко и обширно. Но для его реализации может потребоваться великий учитель, остроглазый мастер.

----------


## Won Soeng

> из Сутры Помоста Шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна
> 
> Разве он поступил мудро, вслух возразив патриарху при учениках? Даже если по сути прав был, не мудрее ли было молча исполнить указание?


Вы упускаете цель Шестого патриарха, как и цель Пятого патриарха. 
Постижение Шестого Патриарха до встречи с Пятым было очень глубоко, но он не понимал, что время не имеет значения. Он продемонстрировал уверенность в своем постижении и свободу, присущую самоприроде. Все равно - соглашаться или возражать. Шестой патриарх испытывает ум пятого, пятый патриарх испытывает ум шестого.

Не ищите здесь какой-то гладкой и логичной мудрости. Изначальная мудрость, о которой говорит Хуэйнэн, перед любой относительной правильностью или логичностью.

----------


## Юй Кан

> из Сутры Помоста Шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна
> 
> Разве он поступил мудро, вслух возразив патриарху при учениках? Даже если по сути прав был, не мудрее ли было молча исполнить указание?


Вот полностью этот период (в другом переводе):

Патриарх Хунжэнь спросил меня: «Из каких мест ты пришел на эту гору, чтобы поклониться мне? Что привело тебя сюда, чего ты хочешь от меня, что ищешь?» Я ответил ему: «Я из Линнани, синьчжоуский простолюдин. Я проделал столь долгий путь, чтобы только поклониться патриарху, и хочу лишь стать Буддой — никаких других желаний у меня нет, ничего другого я не ищу». Но патриарх возразил: «Раз ты из Линнани — значит, дикарь. Разве ты можешь стать Буддой?» Я ответил: «Хотя люди разделяются на южных и северных, природа Будды у южан и северян одна и та же. Хотя мое тело дикаря отличается от Вашего, чем же различается наша природа Будды?» Великий наставник хотел продолжить обсуждение, но, оглянувшись по сторонам, увидел, что рядом стоят люди, и не стал ничего говорить. Тогда он послал меня работать вместе со всеми членами общины. Через некоторое время один ученик-мирянин отправил меня молоть зерно, и я проработал в помещении, где молол зерно, более восьми месяцев.
Это -- ситуация проверки потенциального ученика: прямой вопрос -- прямой ответ.
Сробеть же в такой ситуации означает проявить неуверенность, нерешительность, слабость и, скорее всего, оказаться просто изгнанным.

----------


## Угпут

Спасибо, объяснение BTR мне (почти) понятно. Сробеть - это не  мудрость. Я имел в виду смирение.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Там http://www.kwanumzen.ru/texts/variou..._precepts.html про брожение ничего не сказано. Даже стаканчик при опред. условиях в нарушение не вменяется. )))  Кроме того, есть христ. деноминации, где отсутствует Евхаристия.


В традициях есть определённый разброс на тему того, что значат обеты. В тибетской традиции также нарушение обета происходит, если наступает состояние опьянения. Но в Палийском Каноне, например, сказано, что нельзя выпить количество равное капле росы на травинке куша.

Насчёт христианских деноминаций без Евхаристии —это уже не христианские деноминации  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (16.05.2013), Tong Po (17.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.05.2013), Фил (16.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> в Палийском Каноне, например, сказано, что нельзя выпить количество равное капле росы на травинке куша.


Сурово. На мой небуддийский вкус, даже как-то "не по буддийски". Скорее по-мусульмански.



> Насчёт христианских деноминаций без Евхаристии —это уже не христианские деноминации


Согласен. Но совершать Евхаристию на вине - это все-таки канон, а не догмат. При отсутствии вина (пример - сталинские лагеря, Соловки) служили на клюквенном соке.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сурово. На мой небуддийский вкус, даже как-то "не по буддийски". Скорее по-мусульмански.


Как раз вчера ехал с таксистом-мусульманином, и говорил ему, что неупотребление алкоголя — это замечательное положение ислама  :Smilie: 




> Сурово. На мой небуддийский вкус, даже как-то "не по буддийски". Скорее по-мусульмански.
> 
> Согласен. Но совершать Евхаристию на вине - это все-таки канон, а не догмат. При отсутствии вина (пример - сталинские лагеря, Соловки) служили на клюквенном соке.


Это догмат, просто лучше уж совершать на клюквенном соке, потому что вообще не совершать совсем нельзя.

В буддизме мне знакомы тибетские ламы, которые на ганапудже заменяют алкоголь на фруктовый сок. Из христианских священников никто не заменяет вино на фруктовый сок.

И вообще, быть буддистом —это не только соблюдать 5 обетов мирянина, но и воздерживаться от 10 неблагих действий, из которых 10 — придерживаться ложных взглядов.

Я не исключаю, что могут быть даже буддийские учителя, которые политкорректно заявляют, что христиане могут быть буддистами, и не могу 100% утверждать, что подобные учителя неправы. Но мой учитель говорил при даровании Прибежища, что одним из главных обетов является почтение к Трём Драгоценностям, а нарушением этого обета является следование небуддийским религиозным традициям.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.05.2013), Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это Германна надо вызвать. Он большой специалист по безначальной свободе воли.
> Я осознал и смирился с тем, что существует непознаваемое и ко мне пришел atheist peace


Нередуцируемость безначальна. Если попытаться как-то содержательно определить свободу, в сухом остатке будет лишь "нередуцируемось". Всё строго определённое - строго детерминировано, а потому и не свободно.
Осознание (то, что не лишено какой-то степени свободы) - не то же самое, что информация (определяемая как отражённое многообразие). Человека отличает от компьютерной программы его нередуцируемость к заданной информации.

"Хотя природа всего многообразия недвойственна, 
Истинное состояние каждой отдельной вещи – вне умозрительных оценок.

Хотя не создаём понятия из того, что называем "как оно есть",
Всё проявляющееся присутствует – оно всеблагое.

Поскольку всё самосовершенно, преодолев болезнь усилий,
Обладая присутствием, спонтанно пребываем в состоянии созерцания."

(Шесть Ваджрных строк.)

----------

Фил (17.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

За счет чего животное может "переродиться" в лучшем мире?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> За счет чего животное может "переродиться" в лучшем мире?


За счёт исчерпания определённой части негативной кармы. И через соседство/проживание с хорошими людьми поблизости вполне может, наверное.

----------

Won Soeng (17.05.2013), Сергей Ч (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

Возвращаюсь к теме. Идея "навскидку".
Все-таки не ясно, каким образом человек может сохранять/иметь свободу выбора на "бессознательных" этапах сансары. В любом случае он не может ею воспользоваться. Нет осознания выбора - нет выбора - нет свободы.
Поэтому с учетом ее необусловленной природы, а значит, безначальности и постоянства, можно предположить, что она не индивидуальна, а единая для всех. Вообще, необусловленность/нирвана/свобода, будучи непознаваемой, не может быть одной, двумя, десятью. Сознание же только предоставляет, ограниченный степенью своей омраченности, доступ к свободе.

----------


## Won Soeng

У сансары нет этапов. Тем более бессознательных или сознательных. Психологическое определение "сознания" в контексте буддизма и есть - пять совокупностей. То, что в буддизме называется "сознание" - это различение. Когнитивный акт. Причем, он раскладывается на несколько отдельных феноменов.

Свобода выбора - снова неприменима к буддийскому учению. Нет того, кто выбирает, нечего выбирать. Все разнообразие существ - и есть разнообразие возможностей выбора. Вся сансара - это и есть все возможные сделанные выборы.

Авидья - первое звено взаимозависимого возникновение, переводят обычно как неведение. Рассматривают обычно как три фактора. Фактор отсутствия различения (неразличение, омрачение). Фактор незнания (отсутствие знания, ложное знание). Фактор сомнений (неясности, неопределнности, неоднозначности)

При условии неведения возникают устремления (так обычно переводят санскары, они же формирователи, они же порывы, они же намерения). Обычно рассматривают три вида: умственные устремления, устремления речи, телесные устремления. 

При условии устремлений возникают различения (это виджняна, обычно переводимая, как сознание). Есть шесть основных видов различения: зрительные, слуховые, осязательные, обонятельные, вкусовые, умственные. 

Видите, нет никого, кто неведает, нет того, что не ведается, есть неведение, которое и есть корень и неведомого и неведающего. Нет того, кто устремляется, нет того, к чему устремление, есть устремление, которое и есть корень и устрямляющегося и объекта устремления. И так далее, вплоть до рождения, старости и смерти.

Это главная истина буддизма - отсутствие какой бы то ни было самости, чего то за пределами взаимообусловленного возникновения. 

Свобода выбора проявляется лишь как неведение всех возможностей и неизбежность возникновения устремлений. 
То есть, свобода выбора лишь мыслится как противоположность к тотальной обусловленности, полной несвободе.

Полная свобода выбора - это прекращение любого выбора. Возможность отказаться от чего-то созревшего - это обусловленность прекращения. Может казаться, что прекращение не обусловлено, однако, обусловленность прекращения имеет те же звенья, что и обусловленность возникновения.

Выбор - по сути, такая же иллюзия, как и преодпределенность. Если нет индивидуальности, то нет и выбора, принадлежащего индивидуальности. Если нет индивидуальности, то нет и предопределенности, ей принадлежащей или ей определяемой.

Индивидуальность возникает как цепляние. Вместе с этим цеплянием возникает и ограничение возможностей. Вместе с этим ограничением возникает и дуальность выбора - сохранять индивидуальность неизменность или изменяться в сторону другой индивидуальности.

Поэтому все это не абсолютная истина, а относительная. И рассматривать калейдоскоп возможных перестановок относительных истин - не является буддийским путем.

Путь заключается в познании правильных воззрений и следовании им. Тогда не нужно наблюдать возникновение и прекращение всех бесчисленных феноменов. 
Праджня парамита включает всего лишь 3 вида чувств, 4 благородных истины, пять совокупностей, шесть опор, двенадцать звеньев, восемнадцать элементов чувственного восприятия. В зависимости от способов классификации матрики могут содержать порядка 70-120 феноменов, возникновению и прекращению которых следует уделять внимание.

----------


## Won Soeng

> За счет чего животное может "переродиться" в лучшем мире?


Еше Дордже ответил очень точно. 

Есть три вида "забрасывающего действия" - санскар. Первое вскармливает плод, созревающий в этой жизни (вскармливает старение и смерть). Второе вскармливает плод, созревающий в следующей жизни (вскармливает становление и рождение). Третье вскармливает плод, созревающий после следующий жизни (вскармливает жажду и цепляние). Иногда еще разделяют вскармливание жажды отдельно, вскармливание цепляния - отдельно. Плюс, возможно, дополнительно, когда забрасывающее действие в этой жизни не вскармливается (т.е. оно совершено, но не совершается вновь и вновь по привычке - тогда не вскармливается ни жажда, ни цепляние, ни становление)

Это значит, что карма животного была вскормлена в прошлых жизнях, но так же были взращены и другие жажда-цепляние-становление.
Кроме того, животное может услышать дхарму (увидеть правильное поведение и осознать его, как правильное) в этой жизни и тем самым прекратить вскармливать жажду-цепляние-становление животного.

----------


## Угпут

Что такое мышление/думание?
Например решение матем. задачи?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что такое мышление/думание?
> Например решение матем. задачи?


Восприятие символов (элементов ума)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Выбор таки совершается? )))   Пусть его никто не совершает. Пусть он только только дуален. имхо, он всегда дуален, Просто комбинации да/нет. И в границах своего пространства он необусловлен. Иначе какой же это выбор. Т. е. появление выбора обусловлено. Результат выбора необусловлен       ???


Я вот ваш вопрос про свободу воли/выбора задал Дзонгсару Кхьенце Ринпоче два дня назад  :Wink:  К сожалению, я не могу в точности пересказать его ответ (через пару недель будет видео с ответом  :Wink: ), но в целом я так понял, что [по махаянской концепции] всё детерминистично в конечном счёте, как и с апокастасисом, Освобождение неизбежно. Но конечность счёта - ооооочень растяжимое понятие.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Я вот ваш вопрос про свободу воли/выбора задал Дзонгсару Кхьенце Ринпоче два дня назад  К сожалению, я не могу в точности пересказать его ответ (через пару недель будет видео с ответом ), но в целом я так понял, что [по махаянской концепции] всё детерминистично в конечном счёте, как и с апокастасисом, Освобождение неизбежно. Но конечность счёта - ооооочень растяжимое понятие.


Спасибо.  :Smilie:   да, хотелось бы видео посмотреть.

----------


## Угпут

В принципе можно представить логически (формально) непротиворечивую картинку с отсутствием этой свободы. :Smilie: 
Но это возвращает меня к вопросу причинности/беспричинности  самой сансары/бытия.



> Авидья - первое звено взаимозависимого возникновение


Обычно с этого звена все авторы и начинают. Поэтому я и задавался вопросом, откуда оно (неведение) взялось.
Но Торчинов утверждает, что без разницы, с какого звена начинать, картинка все равно нарисуется одна и та же.
Любое звено обусловлено предыдущим. 



> главная истина буддизма - отсутствие ... чего то за пределами взаимообусловленного возникновения.


Т. е. за пределами  взаимообусловленного возникновения никогда ничего не было.
Возникает нечто похожее на уже поминаемый парадокс лжеца.
 Взаимообусловленное возникновение необусловлено? :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть немало объяснений зависимого возникновения, обычно говорится о неведении как о корневой причине страдания, а старость и смерть как конечный плод страдания. Ничто чувственно воспринимаемое не выходит за эти пределы. Неведение есть противоположность мудрости. Мудрость есть прекращение невежества.

Колесо описывается несколько иначе. Три звена относятся к клешам, два к деяниям, семь к страданиям. Как три пики они опираются друг на друга.

Это более углубленный анализ взаимной обусловленности, чем прямой и обратный анализ.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Ошибка думать, что нечто "есть в реальности".


Это из др. ветки,, в которую мне  access denied.
Как правильно(по-буддийски) об этом думать?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это из др. ветки,, в которую мне  access denied.
> Как правильно(по-буддийски) об этом думать?


Татхагата учит срединному пути, называемому взаимозависимым возникновением: когда есть это - есть то, когда нет этого - нет того.
Существование обусловлено, а поэтому не является абсолютной истиной.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Татхагата учит срединному пути, называемому взаимозависимым возникновением: когда есть это - есть то, когда нет этого - нет того.
> Существование обусловлено, а поэтому не является абсолютной истиной.


Скажите, а Татхагата про всякое "то" сказал, что оно порождается именно данным "это"?
Или есть какая-то определенная методология для определения взаимооднозначного соответствия между данными "то" и "это"?
Ведь вариантов на самом деле неисчислимое множество )))

----------


## Greedy

> Как правильно(по-буддийски) об этом думать?


С позиции Дхармы Будды есть то, что мы называем чувственным восприятием. Сознание фиксирует появление и исчезновение _дхарм_ в шести областях: зрительной, слуховой, обонятельной, вкусовой, осязательной и умственной.

С позиции современных представлений, сознание фиксирует возбуждение рецепторов в органах чувств. Т.е. сознание видит не реальность, а видит "тело": возникающие и затухающие реакции тела и ума.

Следующий этап заключается в том, случайны ли эти реакции, случайно ли появляются и исчезают _дхармы_?
Оказывается, что нет. Они подчинены закону причинности. Очевидные взаимоотношения между дхармами мы воспринимаем как "картину мира". А о не очевидных мы можем только гадать. Но нет ничего, что происходило бы в этом мире за рамками закона причинности.

Наиболее прозорливые догадываются о скрытых закономерностях. Например, о гравитации. Никакими органами чувств мы не можем почувствовать или представить в уме "ощущение" гравитации. Но косвенным образом то, что фиксируется органами чувств, подчинено этому закону. Такие законы выводятся исключительно логикой. К ним же относится и перерождение, т.е. непрерывность и безначальность потока дхарм.

Есть ещё совсем скрытые закономерности. Они не могут быть познаны ни чувственным восприятием, ни открыты с помощью логики. К таким закономерностям относится закон кармы. Он может быть познан только непосредственным йогическим видением.

----------


## Угпут

> Наиболее прозорливые догадываются о скрытых закономерностях. Например, о гравитации. Никакими органами чувств мы не можем почувствовать или представить в уме "ощущение" гравитации. Но косвенным образом то, что фиксируется органами чувств, подчинено этому закону. Такие законы выводятся исключительно логикой. К ним же относится и перерождение, т.е. непрерывность и безначальность потока дхарм.


Мне кажется, перерождение и гравитация в единую методологию обнаружения не вмещаются.
Гравитация - обнаруживается, является в объективном опыте, который описывается законом в категориях формальной логики.
Перерождение не обнаруживается, это предпологаемое/заявляемое явление, научно не проверяемое и не подтверждаемое. Например, 


> безначальность потока дхарм


 объективным опытом не познать. Кроме того, здесь возникает логическое противоречие, о котором мой пост чуть выше.  



> Взаимообусловленное возникновение необусловлено?


Если причинно-следственный поток дхарм безначален, т. е безпричинен/необусловлен, то он и бесконечен.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скажите, а Татхагата про всякое "то" сказал, что оно порождается именно данным "это"?
> Или есть какая-то определенная методология для определения взаимооднозначного соответствия между данными "то" и "это"?
> Ведь вариантов на самом деле неисчислимое множество )))


Обычно упоминаются 12 звеньев. Идапратьяята объясняет сам принцип зависимости, как необходимости условия.

Практически деление на 12 звеньев - не единственно возможное, особенно в сочетании с 18 элементами и 5 совокупностями.

Если анализировать глубже, то выделяются сначала три категории: клеши, деяния и страдания. Они связаны в цикл: при условии клеш возникают деяния, при условии деяний возникают страдания. Это я уже у тибетцев посмотрел.

У меня получалась модель из двух групп: мотивация - устремление. А до такой группировки - из трех групп: омрачение - устремление - обособление. Просто затем я увидел, что омрачение и обособление - это одна и та же мотивация, просто из разных циклов.

По этой причине я связывал взаиомподдерживающимися все последовательные звенья,  например, неведение и устремление. В то время как тибетские источники говорят о питании неведения жаждой. Но в тибетских источниках модели довольно разнообразны. Одни подтверждают мои представления, другие оказались полезной пищей для размышлений над природой классификации 12 звеньев.

Изначально я читал про параллельность потока в цепи взаимозависимого возникновения (на сайте тхеравады у Аджана Брама)



> Схема представляет две цепочки, создающих перерождение:
> 
> 1. Невежество (авиджа) + камма + сознание в начале перерождения (винньяна)
> 2. Жажда (танха) + цепляние (упадана) и становление (бхава) + рождение (джати).
> 
> Эти процессы идут параллельно. Они описывают одну и ту же операцию, просто с двух разных позиций. Теперь я их совмещу:
> Невежественная камма и жажда создают цепляние, которое производит становление и перерождение (в новое существование), и таким образом это даёт начало потоку сознания, то есть самой сердцевине новой жизни. Именно камма и жажда - под влиянием невежества - являются теми силами, которые толкают поток сознания в новую жизнь.


Однако,  я не согласился с мыслью аджана, поскольку с самого начала видел взаимозависимое возникновение вовсе не в виде линейной последовательности далеко отстоящих этапов, а скорее тем, как волокна в дереве многократно сплетаясь доносят соки от корней к почкам, листьям, цветам и плодам через ствол, ветви и побеги. Поэтому старался внимательно изучать отдельное звено, моделируя это в своей схеме искусственного интеллекта, отыскивая противоречия, а после того, как они устранены, сравнивая полученный результат с тем, что описано в суттах канона.

Но вот буквально на днях, прочитал Донца, с его анализом разных текстов и с приложением переводов этих текстов (пока не уделяя внимания тому, в чем разница мнений Нагарджуны, Цонкапы и более поздних исследователей)

В наибольшей степени заинтересовал анализ, чем могут и чем не могут быть звенья, идея трех групп: клеш, деяний и страданий, а так же описание санскар как слоеного зерна, растущего с повторениями привычного действия. Это вернуло меня к моей модели 2003-2007 годов, когда я рассматривал ум в виде "пропаханной колеи", оставляемой колесом на пашне и действующей на колесо притягивающим образом, когда колесу легче двигаться в колее, но неизведанность окружающего из нее все же выталкивает.

Идея трех пик, сложенных домиком, а так же неопределенность последовательности звеньев внутри груп,  как они определены, выглядит на мой взгляд неточной, излишне упрощенной. Сказано, что три рождают два, два рождают семь, семь рождают три.




> [1] Те двенадцать отдельных членов, которые
> Муни назвал зависимым возникновением,
> Полностью подразделяются на три [группы] –
> Клеши, деяния и страдания.
> [2] Первый, восьмой и девятый – клеша,
> Второй и десятый являются деянием,
> Семь оставшихся же являются страданием.
> [Так] двенадцать дхарм – подразделяются на три [группы].
> [3] От трех возникают два.
> ...


Клеши: неведение, жажда и цепляние
Деяния: санскары и становление
Страдания: сознание, совокупности, шесть опор, контакт, чувства, рождение и старение-смерть

Обычный анализ: при условии неведения возникают санскары. При условии санскар возникают пять: сознание, совокупности, шесть опор, контакт, чувства. При условии чувств возникают два: жажда и цепляние. При условии цепляния возникает становление. При условии становления возникают два: рождение и старение-смерть. 
Обратная зависимость: от семи возникают три частично рассмотрена. От пяти возникают два: жажда и цепляние. Что возникает от двух: рождения и смерти? 

У Донца где-то рассматривается связь взращивания неведения цеплянием (порочными склонностями). Но это, скорее неаккуратность трактовки. Это как если в одну чашу насыпать три вида песка, перемешать их и не различать. Однако, неведение, цепляние и жажда - разные звенья, хоть и относятся к группе помрачений.

Но и моя идея с деревом недостаточно полна. Когда опадают цветы (рождение), а затем плоды (старение и смерть), семена в этих плодах вовсе не питают корни прошлого дерева. Из них возникают новые растения, повторяющие процесс.

Поэтому я придерживаюсь слов о двух пределах: начальном - неведения, и конечном - старения и смерти, за которые зависимое возникновение не выходит, а метафора дерева становится метафорой леса. Неведение - это вся совокупность корней, санскары - это вся совокупность стволов, сознание-совокупности-опоры-контакт-чувства - это вся совокупность веток, жажда и цепляние это вся совокупность побегов, становление - это вся совокупность почек, рождение это вся совокупность цветов и листьев, плоды - это вся совокупность старения-смерти.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> рассматривается связь взращивания неведения цеплянием (порочными склонностями). Но это, скорее неаккуратность трактовки.


разве страсти не затмевают разум?

----------


## Won Soeng

> разве страсти не затмевают разум?


В значительной степени (очень значительной!), страсти - и есть разум.

----------


## Угпут

цепляние (порочные склонности) - это не страсти?

----------


## Юй Кан

Из "Суждений наставника Дхармы об устранении форм":

_Вопрос._ Выше было объяснено, что Истинная Сущность буддо-природы служит корнем всех заслуг, добродетелей и основою просветления. Что же служит корнем ума омрачённого?

_Ответ._ Омрачённый ум наделён 84000 влечений, отвращений, пристрастий и многочисленных пороков, поскольку существуют три яда, служащие им корнем и стволом. Эти три яда — алчность, злоба и глупость или неведение. Они и содержат в себе всё неблагое, подобно большому дереву, имеющему всего один корень, из которого рождаются неисчислимые ветви и листья. Однако каждый из этих трёх ядов, будучи сам по себе корнем, порождает — чем дальше, тем больше — столь несметное число неблагих деяний, что и сравнить это не с чем. Таким образом, три яда ума, воплощаясь в теле, выявляют шесть чувств-индрий5, называемых также шестью ворами. Это шесть способов восприятия. Они называются ворами, поскольку через эти [врата] восприятия выходят и входят все чувства, порождающие влечение к неисчислимым объектам чувственного восприятия и проявляющиеся, наконец, в виде [нескончаемых] неблагих деяний, чем и заслоняется Истинная Неизменная Сущность.

В силу наличия этих трёх ядов и шести воров восприятия все чувствующие существа пребывают в заблуждениях, а их тела и умы — ввергнутыми в круговорот рождений и смертей, то есть сансары, постоянно воплощаясь в шести уделах и испытывая всевозможные страдания. Это можно уподобить реке, начинающейся с малого родника: поскольку поток от её источника не прерывается, она способна распространить свои воды на тысячи ли6. Если же человек отсекает коренной источник, все потоки прекращаются.

Стремящийся к освобождению должен обратить три яда в три собрания чистых предписаний и превратить шесть воров в шесть парамит, дабы естественно и навсегда избавить себя от всех страданий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> цепляние (порочные склонности) - это не страсти?


Страсти (клеши) объединяют три звена. Неведение, жажду и цепляние. Неведение подобно видению слепого - он идет не видя направления, в неизведанное. Жажда подобна узнаванию места - взгляд замутнен воспоминаниями. Цепляние подобно привычке - взгляд безразличен, ноги идут там, где проложена тропа (даже если ее сейчас нет)

----------


## Угпут

> Неведение подобно видению слепого - он идет не видя направления, в неизведанное.


Сравнение характерно показательное. В частности, показывает, что у неведения должны быть причины, в этой аналогии желание идти, даже не зная, куда. 

Насчет вашей схемы с деревом. Думаю, в живой природе Вы не найдете примера вполне адекватного цикла. В неживой пожалуйста. Но во-первых 
сам этот факт - повод задуматься. Во-вторых, в циклах неживой природы причина не исчезает, вызывая следствие, а переходит в следствие. Потому как закон сохранения. На макроуровне во всяком случае...

----------


## Greedy

> Сравнение характерно показательное. В частности, показывает, что у неведения должны быть причины, в этой аналогии желание идти, даже не зная, куда.


Неудовлетворённость.
В самом простом случае, неудовлетворённость положением тела, которое порождает желание сдвинуться. Не прийти к переживанию какого-то конкретного ощущения, а просто прекратить текущее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сравнение характерно показательное. В частности, показывает, что у неведения должны быть причины, в этой аналогии желание идти, даже не зная, куда. 
> 
> Насчет вашей схемы с деревом. Думаю, в живой природе Вы не найдете примера вполне адекватного цикла. В неживой пожалуйста. Но во-первых 
> сам этот факт - повод задуматься. Во-вторых, в циклах неживой природы причина не исчезает, вызывая следствие, а переходит в следствие. Потому как закон сохранения. На макроуровне во всяком случае...


Угпут, рассмотрение неживой природы происходит в звене рождения, а затем старения и смерти. 
Взавимозависимое возникновение целиком все миры рассматривает именно как рождение, старение и смерть. 
Уже становление выходит за пределы рождения и смерти. Видеть становление - значит видеть истину рождения - возникновение рождения. 
Метафора не предназначена для поисков чего-то буквально следующего метафоре. Это лишь способ понять связанность того, что не наблюдается, упускается, домысливается и фантазируется.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Спасибо.   да, хотелось бы видео посмотреть.


Собственно, ответ ДКР про свободу воли

----------

Pema Sonam (23.05.2013), Ашвария (22.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013), Юй Кан (22.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Собственно, ответ ДКР про свободу воли


Это просто праздник какой-то!

----------


## Угпут

> Собственно, ответ ДКР про свободу воли


Спасибо, очень интересно.  Но пример с яйцом не вполне понятен. Он замечает, что пока яйцо не сварено, имеется полный контроль. :Confused: 



> Индивидуальность возникает как цепляние. Вместе с этим цеплянием возникает и ограничение возможностей. Вместе с этим ограничением возникает и дуальность выбора - сохранять индивидуальность неизменность или изменяться в сторону другой индивидуальности.


вот это или, что это?

----------


## Greedy

> Спасибо, очень интересно.  Но пример с яйцом не вполне понятен. Он замечает, что пока яйцо не сварено, имеется полный контроль.


Пример с яйцом означает, что мы не может сварить яйцо исключительно за счёт желания. Чтобы яйцо сварилось, оно должно находится в соответствующих условиях.

Попутно возникает вопрос, можем ли мы свободно желать, варить ли яйцо или нет?
И здесь в буддизме даётся тот же самый ответ. Нет, не можем. Чтобы возникло желание сварить яйцо, должны сойтись соответствующие условия. Мы не можем беспричинно захотеть сварить яйцо. Если сойдутся соответствующие условия для возникновения желания сварить яйцо, то такое желание возникнет. Точно также, как яйцо будет сварено, если оно будет находится в соответствующих условиях.

С виду, это детерминизм. Но есть существенное отличие. Детерминизм не исключает из определения _деятеля_, который оказывает лишённым воли и вынужденным следовать за возникающими желаниями. Буддизм же полностью исключает _деятеля_ из этого процесса, просто показывая, что даже такое явление как желание - обусловленное явление. Но исключить _деятеля_ из подобного рассмотрения невероятно трудно.

----------

Богдан Б (23.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> С виду, это детерминизм. Но есть существенное отличие. Детерминизм не исключает из определения _деятеля_, который оказывает лишённым воли и вынужденным следовать за возникающими желаниями. Буддизм же полностью исключает _деятеля_ из этого процесса, просто показывая, что даже такое явление как желание - обусловленное явление. Но исключить _деятеля_ из подобного рассмотрения невероятно трудно.


один слышит одно учение, другой - другое, и то, и другое обусловлены. получается пробуждение/неведение все равно детерминировано.
может быть, выбор обусловлен предыдущим опытом, который с каждым выбором меняется, плюс само пространство выбора может быть обусловлено не только своим опытом...


предложите AlexТ  http://www.airclima.ru/qic-conception.htm

----------


## Greedy

> один слышит одно учение, другой - другое, и то, и другое обусловлены. получается пробуждение/неведение все равно детерминировано.


Детерминировано. Наличием/отсутствие Будды.




> может быть, выбор обусловлен предыдущим опытом, который с каждым выбором меняется, плюс само пространство выбора может быть обусловлено не только своим опытом...


Выбор обусловлен текущим состоянием сознания. Когда в уме есть мысль о том, сварить или не сварит яйцо, для этого в уме должно возникнуть представление о яйце. Если в уме представления яйца не возникло, то нет необходимых условий, чтобы возникла мысль о том, стоит варить яйцо или не стоит. Таким образом можно увидеть, что мысль о том, чтобы сварить яйцо - не есть нечто, возникшее на пустом месте.

Конечно, одного яйца может быть мало. Для этого в уме должно всплыть множество других представлений, на основе которых появится мысль, а не сварить бы мне яйцо.
В медитации Вы эти процессы можете наблюдать. Ум отвлекается на какие-то представления, всплывают какие-то предыдущие мысли, планы, идеи и начинается процесс активного мыслеобразования, направленного на будущее, на переосмысление прошлого и т.п.

Мысли, желания, планы - основываются на представлениях, идеях. Представления и идеи, в свою очередь, основываются на чувственном восприятии.
Чувственное восприятие обусловливает представления. Представления обусловливают желания. Желания обусловливают действия, приводящие к новым чувственным восприятиям. В этой цепочке нет места для необусловленного явления. Желания всегда направлены от одного чувственного восприятия к другому чувственному восприятию.

----------

Богдан Б (23.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо, очень интересно.  Но пример с яйцом не вполне понятен. Он замечает, что пока яйцо не сварено, имеется полный контроль.
> 
> вот это или, что это?


Или это дуальность выбора. Невозможно выбрать такую совокупность признаков узнавания "себя", чтобы в ней не было противоречий. Поэтому возникает спектр различаемых образов "себя", и в зависимости от актуально подтверждаемого образа сознание направляется к разным сферам совокупностей. Но, иногда, распознаются как схожие несколько образов себя. Тогда и возникает ощущение нуверенности, нерешительности, раздумий, необходимости выбора, взвешивания, возможности пойти несколькими путями. То, что и называют иллюзией свободного выбора. В синергетике это называют точкой бифуркации

----------


## Угпут

> Детерминировано. Наличием/отсутствие Будды.


Так это ж и есть предопределенность, которую наряду со свободой воли отрицает ДКР в видео.

----------


## Greedy

> Так это ж и есть предопределенность, которую наряду со свободой воли отрицает ДКР в видео.


Пока сохраняется представление о неком _деятеле_, то данная ситуация рассматривается как предопределённость.
В данный момент у Вас есть выбор, визуализировать Будду или не визуализировать Будду. И кажется, что предопределённости нет.

Но если Вы выбросите _деятеля_ из этой системы, то увидите, что если визуализировать Будду, то будет одно, если не визуализировать Будду, то будет другое. Нет некой реальности, которую _кто-то_ проживает и _которому_ нужно делать соответствующий выбор. Нужно убить это представление о проживании момента. Останется только знание об обусловленности феноменов. И нет никого, кто живёт, кто в самсаре, кто в плену, кому нужно освободиться.

А для этого нужно выполнить всего два пункта: а) отбросить желание пребывать в чувствовании; б) направить ум на различение обусловленности процесса чувствования.

----------

Богдан Б (23.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> А для этого нужно выполнить всего два пункта


А их выполнение/невыполнение обусловлено.
Все равно не понимаю, какая разница между обусловленностью и предопределенностью. 

В словаре синонимов они в одной упряжке.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А их выполнение/невыполнение обусловлено.
> Все равно не понимаю, какая разница между обусловленностью и предопределенностью. 
> 
> В словаре синонимов они в одной упряжке.


Если Вы познакомитесь с нелинейной динамике, то обнаружите, что  ней исследуются диссипативные процессы, в которых одновременное, но переменчивое влияние нескольких условий рождает состояния с неопределенностью следствий. Эти состояния называют точками бифуркаций системы. Маленькое различие в параметрах условий в этой  точке приводит к разным траекториям развития системы. Вследствие нелокальности действующих условий в системе, возникает хаотическое состояние, предсказать результат которого невозможно, он не предопределен, хоть и обусловлен вполне ясно. 
Нелинейная динамика это аппарат исследования процессов, таких как турбулентные течения, динамическое равновесие, исследование стохастических воздействий (шума) на предсказуемость поведения динамических систем и т.п.

----------

Фил (23.05.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> возникает хаотическое состояние, предсказать результат которого невозможно, он не предопределен, хоть и обусловлен вполне ясно.


если под предопределенностью Вы имеете в виду невозможность предсказать результат, то разница понятна. 

Почитал немножко про бифуркацию...  :Smilie: 
Имхо, здесь возникает вопрос как раз о взаимодействии потоков. Я это и имел в виду: 


> само пространство выбора может быть обусловлено не только своим опытом


. Например, то, что Вы отвечаете на мои вопросы (спасибо :Smilie: ), обусловлено не только моей тенденцией, но также Вашей, администрацией форума, провайдером, и много-много кем еще, от кого эта ситуация имеет ту или иную степень зависимости. Т. е. человек "совершает" обусловленный выбор в  необусловленном по отношению к нему пространстве выбора. 

Имхо, один из факторов проблематики любого вопроса - это неучет относительности любого процесса/объекта, в том числе и взаимообусловленного возникновения. 

Пока что различение обусловленности и предопределения я вижу вот так.
Каждая ситуация обусловлена совокупным взаимодействием потоков-участников, но по отношению к каждому участнику она имеет некоторую степень необусловленности. 




> Поведение системы в точке бифуркации подобно блужданию по лабиринту со множеством тупиков. "Выбор" пути развития осуществляется методом проб и ошибок до тех пор, пока она не "находит" оптимальный вариант. Здесь чрезвычайно важную роль играют кооперативные (совместные) процессы...

----------


## Greedy

> А их выполнение/невыполнение обусловлено.
> Все равно не понимаю, какая разница между обусловленностью и предопределенностью.


Если у Вас получится убрать из рассмотрения _того, кто выполняет / не выполняет_ эти два пункта, то Вы увидите их полную равнозначность. Это как тропинка, которая расходится на две тропинки. Идущего по ней нет. Вы просто видите два разных маршрута.

Но если идущий не убран, если есть ассоциация с тем, кто делает выбор, то надо им пройти таким маршрутом, чтобы прийти к такому состоянию, в котором убирается идущий из рассмотрения реальности.

----------


## Угпут

> Выбор обусловлен текущим состоянием сознания.


ил Выбор детерминирован текущим состоянием сознания.
или Выбор (пред)определен текущим состоянием сознания.




> Останется только знание об обусловленности феноменов.


Останется только знание о предопределенности феноменов.

Greedy, это слова-синонимы. Формально, к чему/кому можно отнести/не относить предопределенность, туда же можно отнести и обусловленность. 
Если Вы их различаете, значит, Вы вкладываете в них различный смысл. 
Вот об этом я Вас и пытаю  :Smilie: 
Свое понимание я изложил. Предопределенность - это полная обусловленность. Существующая обусловленность всегда относительна.

----------


## Greedy

> Если Вы их различаете, значит, Вы вкладываете в них различный смысл. 
> Вот об этом я Вас и пытаю 
> Свое понимание я изложил. Предопределенность - это полная обусловленность. Существующая обусловленность всегда относительна.


Представьте развилку на дороге. Вам не надо делать выбор. Вы просто видите два направления. Видите целиком, через какие территории проходит одна дорога, через какие территории проходит другая дорога. Вам не надо делать выбор. Вы просто видите две реальности. Это предопределённость или нет?

----------


## Угпут

> Представьте развилку на дороге. Вам не надо делать выбор. Вы просто видите два направления. Видите целиком, через какие территории проходит одна дорога, через какие территории проходит другая дорога. Вам не надо делать выбор. Вы просто видите две реальности. Это предопределённость или нет?


В моем понимании нет, хотя бы потому что ее вообще нет в моем понимании. Даже если мне, как деятелю придется делать выбор, он будет обусловлен, но не предопределен.  Но я то пытаюсь понять ваш смысл этих понятий. И мне не понятно, почему, если к обусловленности привязать деятеля, то она превращается в предопределенность?

----------

Фил (23.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Но я то пытаюсь понять ваш смысл этих понятий. И мне не понятно, почему, если к обусловленности привязать деятеля, то она превращается в предопределенность?


Пример с развилкой на две дороги Вам понятен? В ситуации, когда Вы просто смотрите на эту развилку и знаете маршрут и обстоятельства, в какие ведёт каждая из дорог?
В этом примере есть предопределённость или её нет?

----------


## Угпут

> Пример с развилкой на две дороги Вам понятен? В ситуации, когда Вы просто смотрите на эту развилку и знаете маршрут и обстоятельства, в какие ведёт каждая из дорог?
> В этом примере есть предопределённость или её нет?





> В моем понимании нет, хотя бы потому что ее вообще нет в моем понимании. Но я то пытаюсь понять ваш смысл этих понятий.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> 


Теперь Ваш предыдущий ответ понятен.

Вторая часть вопроса. Обстоятельства на этих двух путях, они случайны или обусловлены, скажем, некими физическими законами?

----------


## Угпут

> Теперь Ваш предыдущий ответ понятен.
> 
> Вторая часть вопроса. Обстоятельства на этих двух путях, они случайны или обусловлены, скажем, некими физическими законами?


обусловлены

----------


## Greedy

> обусловлены


Теперь понятно, как может быть что-то непредопределённым и обусловленным?

Если же Вы решите поместить на эту развилку _деятеля_, которому надо сделать выбор, по какой дороге идти, то Вы не можете сделать его отдельным от физики этих дорог. Он будет также обусловлен. Но для _деятеля_ это будет означать, что его бытие предопределено. То, на какую дорогу он свернёт, будет зависеть не от его свободного выбора, а от тех ветров, которые вынесли его на эту развилку.

----------


## Угпут

> Теперь понятно, как может быть что-то непредопределённым и обусловленным?


Greedy, у меня такое впечатление, что некоторые буддисты -  безотносительные,  вездесущие дхармы.  :Smilie:  



> В ситуации, когда Вы просто смотрите на эту развилку и знаете маршрут и обстоятельства, в какие ведёт каждая из дорог?
> В этом примере есть предопределённость или её нет?


О предопределенности _чего_ Вы здесь спрашиваете?



> Обстоятельства на этих двух путях, они случайны или обусловлены, скажем, некими физическими законами?


Об обусловленности _чего_ Вы здесь спрашиваете?
Вы видите, что Вы говорите о предопределенности смотрящего на дороги и обусловленности самих дорог? Т. е. сравниваете обсуждаемые понятия по отношению к двум разным объектам. В то время, как смотрящий насколько не предопределен, настолько и необусловлен относительно выбора, так и развилка насколько обусловлена, настолько и предопределена.




> Если же Вы решите поместить на эту развилку _деятеля_, которому надо сделать выбор, по какой дороге идти, то Вы не можете сделать его отдельным от физики этих дорог. Он будет также обусловлен. Но для _деятеля_ это будет означать, что его бытие предопределено. То, на какую дорогу он свернёт, будет зависеть не от его свободного выбора, а от тех ветров, которые вынесли его на эту развилку.





> его бытие предопределено


точно так же можно сказать, что его бытие обусловлено.
Но в моем понимании не предопределено. В силу собственной (относительно) обусловленности он пришел к развилке. Но развилка существует в силу целой совокупности обусловленностей, в том числе, например, физических законов, которые необусловлены по отношению к пришедшему. Т. е. как один из многих вариантов, развилки могло просто не быть. Нет абсолютных зависимости и независимости. Все относительно. Неучет этого всегда приводит к формально-логическим тупикам. Еще их любят называть парадоксами )))

----------

Фил (24.05.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> если под предопределенностью Вы имеете в виду невозможность предсказать результат, то разница понятна.


Предопределенность - это однозначность. При таких-то условиях - такой-то результат
Неопределенность - это неоднозначность. При таких-то условиях возможны такие-то результаты. Известные условия недостаточны
Недетерминированность - это невозможность определить достаточные условия для точного определения результата.
Детерминированность - это возможность определить достаточные условия для точного определения результата




> Почитал немножко про бифуркацию... 
> Имхо, здесь возникает вопрос как раз о взаимодействии потоков. Я это и имел в виду: . Например, то, что Вы отвечаете на мои вопросы (спасибо), обусловлено не только моей тенденцией, но также Вашей, администрацией форума, провайдером, и много-много кем еще, от кого эта ситуация имеет ту или иную степень зависимости. Т. е. человек "совершает" обусловленный выбор в  необусловленном по отношению к нему пространстве выбора.


Смотрите, поток считает что-то (дхармы) своим, принадлежащим себе, внутренним. Однако, это не так, это лишь цепляние. Все что цепляется за одни и те же признаки - взаимодействует (разделяет) эти признаки и их совокупности (представления).




> Имхо, один из факторов проблематики любого вопроса - это неучет относительности любого процесса/объекта, в том числе и взаимообусловленного возникновения.


Взаимообусловленное возникновение безотносительно. Это как те самые отражения зеркал друг в друге. 




> Пока что различение обусловленности и предопределения я вижу вот так.
> Каждая ситуация обусловлена совокупным взаимодействием потоков-участников, но по отношению к каждому участнику она имеет некоторую степень необусловленности.


Возьмите одно светлое зеркало - оно будет пустым, только свет. Возьмите два зеркала, они бесконечно отразятся друг в друге. Возьмите три зеркала и в зависимости от их взаимного положения они отразят уже очень сложные картины. А теперь добавьте жажду каждому зеркалу, заставляющую их двигаться относительно других, чтобы сохранить некую свою картинку. Получите сложный динамический мир отражений и взаимодействии на основе этих отражений. Бесчисленные отражения создаются уже двумя зеркалами. Весь наш мир создают шесть сфер чувственного.

----------


## Угпут

Можно ли представить сознание в виде картины, на которой изображены все признаки/представления, а индивидуальные цепляния в виде пятен света, перемещающихся по этой картине? 




> Взаимообусловленное возникновение безотносительно


Если оно безотносительно, то оно абсолютно. Если оно абсолютно, то оно безгранично, безначально, непостижимо, необусловлено, и прочее апофатическое не- и без-.  И страдания бесконечны и непрекращаемы.
Если же оно где-то в чем-то ограничено, то оно  относительно того, что за этой границей.

На видео есть эпизод, где ДКР спросил вопрошавшего, существовал ли он (ДКР) до того, как тот(вопрошавший) узнал о нем(ДКР)?
В такой трактовке на вопрос нет ответа, потому что он безотносителен. Если спросить, существовал для(относительно) кого/чего, то ответ появится.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Можно ли представить сознание в виде картины, на которой изображены все признаки/представления, а индивидуальные цепляния в виде пятен света, перемещающихся по этой картине?


Почитайте про предельную точку в изображении. Теоремы Майкла Барнсли, L-системы. 
У компании IFS логотип лист папоротника. Он получается системой всего пяти взаимно отражающих зеркал. Фрактальное сжатие изображений помогает понять, что мир куда проще, чем кажется. В его основе - самоподобие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если оно безотносительно, то оно абсолютно. Если оно абсолютно, то оно безгранично, безначально, непостижимо, необусловлено, и прочее апофатическое не- и без-. И страдания бесконечны и непрекращаемы.
> Если же оно где-то в чем-то ограничено, то оно относительно того, что за этой границей.


Не нужно мистифицировать абсолютность. Да, взаимозависимое возникновение не зависит от того, что возникает. Оно запредельно всему возникающему. Но сами 12 звеньев это объекты сознания. Представление о взаимозависимом возникновении не выходит за пределы взаимозависимого возникновения.

За пределами взаимозависимого возникновения нирвана - прекращение всего. Этот предел достижим, поэтому есть прекращение страданий. Но нирвана - нерожденное, поэтому выходит за пределы обусловленности.

----------


## Угпут

> взаимозависимое возникновение не зависит от того, что возникает.


Законы природы тоже не зависят от природы, которую описывают. Это оперирование абстрактными понятиями, умозрительными идеями, представлениями, которые от чего только не зависят.  Еще и объект цепляния.)))



> За пределами взаимозависимого возникновения нирвана - прекращение всего.


Ну вот и относительность  :Smilie:   возникновение - прекращение
абсолютное не может быть увидено из относительного (ума), 



> Но нирвана - нерожденное, поэтому выходит за пределы обусловленности.


А сансара рожденное и при этом безначальное?

----------


## Won Soeng

сансара это возникновение множества явлений. Кажое явление - обусловлено. Нет ни одного необусловленно возникающего явления.
нирвана же это прекращение. Не возникновение чего-либо, а прекращение всего. 

Безначальность сансары заключена в том, что нельзя указать момент, когда ничего не было и все возникло. Циклы возникновения бесчисленны.

Прекращение каждого явления обнаруживается. Так же обнаруживается прекращение различения, ретроспективно. Обнаруживается многократное прекращение формирователей жизненных сил и тепла в прошлых рождениях, в прошлых и будущих рождениях любых существ.

Поэтому нирвана это не теоретическая концепция, за которой ничего нет. Это наблюдаемый феномен.

----------


## Угпут

> Безначальность сансары заключена в том, что нельзя указать момент, когда ничего не было и все возникло.


Это не значит, что этого момента не было. Если же его не было, то в буддисткой концепции возникают неразрешимые противоречия, по крайней мере, в рамках формальной логики. И получается привязанность к воззрениям, сомнительная вера...



> Прекращение каждого явления обнаруживается.


Возникновение каждого явления также обнаруживается. Здесь и сейчас. Поэтому наблюдаемый феномен - взаимозависимое возникновение (ВВ).
Нирвана, как прекращение всего, здесь и сейчас не обнаруживается. Само наблюдение - продукт  ВВ.
Поэтому наблюдение прекращения всего невозможно по определению, как невозможно обнаружить свою смерть.



> обнаруживается прекращение различения, ретроспективно. Обнаруживается многократное прекращение формирователей жизненных сил и тепла в прошлых рождениях, в прошлых и будущих рождениях любых существ.


Как можно обнаружить прошлое рождение? Если оно обнаруживается, то его можно показать.

Почитал про фракталы. Похоже на бесконечно-дву-образие 0 и 1. Интересно, можно "нафракталить"  произведение искусства? заменить Сурикова или Баха, а заодно и переживания зрителей и слушателей.

Я так понимаю, через фракталы возможна какая-то метафора, как образ сознания?

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, дело в том, что время - относительный феномен. Пространство определяется четырьмя признаками. Еще необходимо два признака, чтобы определить движение. И еще четыре признака, чтобы определить время.

----------


## Угпут

> Угпут, дело в том, что время - относительный феномен. Пространство определяется четырьмя признаками. Еще необходимо два признака, чтобы определить движение. И еще четыре признака, чтобы определить время.


это Вы про это... http://merkab.narod.ru/index.html

Можно воспринимать лист папоротника как он есть, а можно, как фрактальную структуру из треугольников Серпиньского.
Листиков много, все разные. Можно долго любоваться. Треугольник один и  тот же. три правильных линии. И все.

----------


## Угпут

> похоже на многоуровневый фонтан. Если есть вода в бассейне неведения, то в чашу совокупностей, опор и контакта бьет фонтан порывов и различения. Если достаточно воды в чаше совокупностей, опор и контакта, то фонтан чувств бьет чашу жажды и цепляния. Если достаточно воды в чаше жажды и цепляния, то фонтан становления и рождения бьет в чашу старения, смерти и всей груды страданий


Этот и другие подобные образы, в том числе природные, говорят о том, что
замкнутая/зацикленная система не может сама себя остановить.
Такие системы запускаются и останавливаются извне. 
Буддизм, будучи продуктом сансары утверждает, что у него есть средство остановить систему.
Но для того, чтобы процесс возникновения перешел в процесс прекращения, должна появиться соответствующая причина внутри самого процесса возникновения. А откуда ей взяться внутри замкнутой системы?
Т. е. колесо бытия, вращающееся по определенному закону , должно начать останавливать само себя. 
Для этого закон должен перестать действовать или измениться. Но изнутри это невозможно, т.к. то, что внутри, этому закону и подчинено.

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, Буддизм выводит за пределы сансары. Вы просто привязаны к ложной идее о внешней причине сансары. Сансара опирается исключительно на внутренние элементы. Опора на прекращение этих элементов и есть выход за пределы сансары. Нужно начать наблюдать возникновеине и прекращение, а не пытаться найти выражение невыразимого. Нельзя прекращение объяснить через возникновение.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Опора на прекращение этих элементов и есть выход за пределы сансары.


Вот я и не пойму, откуда этой опоре взяться внутри обусловленного пространства. На что ни обопрись, все это принадлежит какому-то звену вв.  



> Нужно начать наблюдать возникновение и прекращение


С этим согласен полностью, потому как пользу этого вижу. Но перспективу полного прекращения нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

А откуда взяться внешней опоре - видите? 

Это просто логическая ошибка. Вы не видите возникновения опор, но незнание внутренних для Вас менее доверительно, чем непостижимость внешних. Первым Вы отвергаете в достаточности, вторые Вы готовы не подвергать сомнению.

Нужно начать пристрастный анализ. Для меня тоже была крайне неуютной мысль о возникновении без исполнительного устройства,  обеспечивающего основу для соблюдения условий. Но в этом и грандиозность учения Будды, что все возникшее подвержено прекращению. Нет совсем никакого остатка. Ни одного качества или характеристики. Ни даже потребности в чем либо, опирающемся на невозникшее. Это очень важно. Крайность любого существования отвергается. Хоть духовного, хоть материального. Абсолютно все возникает обусловленно.

----------


## Угпут

Я исхожу из того, что человек, будучи включенным в этот мир, способен только на относительное познание.
Именно потому что он внутри, а не снаружи того, что есть. И обретение свободы ( и тоже только относительной)
прежде всего вижу в том, чтобы смириться с собственной относительностью. И вот здесь есть параллель с буддизмом.
Смириться включает в себя кроме прочего, не задаваться вопросами, желаниями, которые за гранью моей относительности.
В том числе, вопроса о "я".  Осознанность, внимание здесь очень помогают. Но именно понимание человеческой ограниченности всегда
настораживает, когда кто-то заявляет монополию на абсолютную истину.

----------


## Won Soeng

Различения сущности Человек - это ошибка связывания различаемых признаков в обозначение чего-то, что видится. Человек не владелец сознания, сознание только признак, приписываемый совокупности, обозначающей человека.

Вот Вы видите буквы и слова. Они просто разрозненные точки, имеющие цвет. Это ум узнает образы букв, образы слов, распознает смысл.
Не создавайте ограниченного и относительного. Такое несоздавание и есть покой, успокоенность, обуздание стремлений, смирение жажды, освобождение от страхов и иллюзий.

Не нужно думать об абсолютном. Просто смотрите на то, как ум жаждет узнавания, как цепляется за знакомое и проверяет, проверяет, проверяет свои результаты распознавания. Посмотрите как ум противится сомнениям и неясности, как ищет опору в выявлении знакомого, известного, привычного. 

Это и есть наблюдение природы ума. Наблюдая природу ума Вы избавитесь от всех иллюзий и Вам не потребуется вообще ничего домысливать. Вся абсолютная природа возникновения всех миров проявится как на ладони.

----------


## Угпут

> ум жаждет, ...проверяет, ...противится, ...ищет... 
>  Наблюдая природу ума...


получается: ум наблюдает сам себя. Чтобы наблюдать, надо этого желать. Получается тот фонтан. :Smilie: 
Как порождаемое неведением, может освободиться от родителя? 
если оно его плоть от плоти, кровь от крови.
Необходимо участие чего-то истинного/необусловленного.

----------


## Угпут

если человек - совокупность элементов цепляния по неведению, 
и ничего иного, то и учение тот же продукт. Лучше тогда не 
обманываться и поискать истину в другом месте.
Или вообще не искать ее.

----------


## Угпут

> Наблюдая природу ума Вы избавитесь от всех иллюзий и Вам не потребуется вообще ничего домысливать. Вся абсолютная природа возникновения всех миров проявится как на ладони.


Через такое наблюдение действительно усваивается непостоянство (или что то же самое, относительность) всего существующего. 
Но это "открытие" было еще на перстне царя Соломона. Однако есть, конечно, существенная разница между открытием знания и практическим 
усвоением этого знания. 
А вот "проявление абсолютной природы возникновения всех миров, как на ладони" - уже похоже как раз на домысливание, возникающее, как результат теоретического (концептуального) начала наблюдения природы ума. Любая концепция - умозрительный продукт. Взяв за опору концепцию взаимозависимого возникновения Вы  получили ожидаемый результат. Ожидание подтверждения теории практикой и есть домысливание. "Чистое" наблюдение должно быть "без-умным" (без-концептуальным).
И результаты такого наблюдения не формализуемы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не важно,  соглашаетесь ли Вы или возражаете: Вы еще не проверили.

----------


## Угпут

> Не важно,  соглашаетесь ли Вы или возражаете: Вы еще не проверили.


Это тоже всего лишь домысливание, "заточенное" под концептуальную веру. 
Такая вера формирует иллюзию в индивидуальном подсознании, которую само сознание воспринимает, как реальность.
В такой псевдореальности всегда можно "смысл жизни" и  покой.

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, к сожалению, Вы не сможете выйти за границы домысливания и не сможете увидеть что-либо, кроме домыслов. Такова природа концептуального ума.
Вы говорите о псевдореальности, словно отличаете ее от реальности истинной. Это и есть основное заблуждение. Вы не видите, как ум обозначает вещи, различая их, поэтому вместо реальности видите псевдореальность. Но Вам не хватает смелости поставить ее под сомнение. Вам проще держать под сомнением все, что бросает привычным представлениям вызов. 

К сожалению, Ваши аргументы имеют вес лишь для Вас. У меня же нет желания убеждать Вас в чем бы то ни было. Дискуссия в этом случае не уместна. Я высказал Вам свое понимание, соглашаетесь ли Вы с ним или возражаете - не имеет ни малейшего значения, понимаете? Вы можете сомневаться сколько Вам угодно. Я бы ответил Вам на сомнения, если бы не знал, что этот круг сомнений порочен и из него нет выхода размышлениями. Размышления могут только однажды привести к разочарованию имеющимися идеями, но это может длиться вечно - есть логические пути, анализировать которые можно десятки лет, так и не решив - истинны они или ложны.

Объясню, почему мне не полезны разные мнения в вопросе взаимозависимого возникновения. Я проектирую искуственный интеллект и разбираю самые разные модели работы ума. Взаимозависимое возникновение - единственная модель, которая работает от единого признака до любого представления. Нет нужды ни в какой внешней модели, которая бы обеспечивала работу взаимозависимого возникновения. Все действующее целиком входит в эту модель. Но увидеть это - непросто. Поэтому я и не особо рассчитываю на Ваше понимание. Ваши аргументы в целом понятны, но они показывают лишь одно - Вы не увидели то, что я пытался показать. Хотя сейчас для меня это довольно просто, я помню, что это вовсе не казалось простым все 12 лет с того момента, как я впервые услышал о взаимозависимом возникновении.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

BTR, уверенность, с которой Вы "написали" мой портрет, говорит о Вашей глубокой убежденности в своей правоте.
И к сожалению, подтверждает мои предположения об ее обусловленности. )))
 Не знаю, что такое для Вас привычные представления,
но ни материалистом, ни атеистом я "глубоко"  :Smilie:  не являюсь.
 У меня давно сложившееся мироощущение, и мой образ жизни ему более-менее
соответствует. И в привычные представления он вряд ли вписывается.
Поскольку форум буддийский и в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не лезут,
я постарался занять нейтральную позицию, чтобы удовлетворить
свой интерес, который не обусловлен ))) какими-то принципиальными сомнениями.
Мои ответы на Ваши сообщения иногда имели провокационное междустрочие.  Прошу прощения,
мне хотелось, чтобы Вы детальней объяснили свою концепцию вв, т. к. мне кажется, в ней есть 
оригинальные трактовки даже для буддизма.  Кое-что Вы так и не объяснили. 
Понимаю, что с ИИ тягаться бесполезно, поэтому провокации прекращаю. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, если что-то интересно, Вы спрашивайте прямо об этом. Я, право, не хотел бы делать какие-то очень уж философские обобщения об истинном мироустройстве и т. п.
Просто было приятно читая сутры и шастры видеть, как они все говорят именно о работе ума, а не о чем-то другом.

А обусловленность или необусловленность представлений меня мало волнует. Они все - обусловлены. И принципиальность или непринципиальность этой обусловленности, для меня вопрос последний. Скорее даже и не вопрос вовсе. Принципиальность - вообще главная иллюзия. Вся драматизация на ней и строится.

----------


## Угпут

> Принципиальность - вообще главная иллюзия.


Это тоже похоже на принцип. :Smilie: 
Опыт проектирования ИИ убедил Вас в самом факте обусл. возникновения или именно в его буддийской концепции?
Ведь в рамки обусл. возникновения можно вписать и небуддийскую концепцию.

----------


## Won Soeng

Назовите какую нибудь небуддийскую концепцию взаимообусловленности возникновения всего?

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это тоже всего лишь домысливание, "заточенное" под концептуальную веру. 
> Такая вера формирует иллюзию в индивидуальном подсознании, которую само сознание воспринимает, как реальность.
> В такой псевдореальности всегда можно "смысл жизни" и  покой.


В "Львах Будды" (жизнеописаниях 84 индийских сиддхов) есть история про сиддху Тхаганапу, который был известным трикстером и лжецом до того, как встретился с одним монахом, который напугал его, сказав, что  обман других приведёт его к самообману, отравлению ложью и крайне неудачному следующему рождению. Но взамен монах дал ему по способностям указание воспринимать всё вокруг как ложь: "Как вода, попавшая в ухо, вымывается другой порцией водоы - так и воспринимая реальность как обман, обретаешь истинную реальность". В итоге, Тхаганапа, использовав метод абсолютного скептицизма (немного не в том смысле, как у Пиррона, скажем) и восприятия мира как глобальной обманки обрёл реализацию. Штука в том, что сам метод реализации через восприятие всего как обмана, через все слои истинности (которое как многократное пробуждение в сне неограниченной вложенности) потребовал у него веры в то, что его надо использовать - он не подвергал сам метод сомнению, а мог бы и усомниться в нём и принять реальность, какой есть. 

Вы подвергаете определённому сомнению философские выкладки буддизма и буддистов, но при этом не сомневаетесь в том, что составляет опору ваших собственных взглядов - это вполне себе правильно, но обсуславливает ваше поведение и подход. Ну и потом, философия буддизма - это приложение к его практике, а не наоборот. Приложение, включающее в себе дидактические и идеологические задачи - поэтому, там на первый взгляд вполне имеются "слепые зоны" и нестыковки, а также "домысливания" на тему "учение Будды всесильно, потому что оно верно". Но так с любым учением - вы можете проверить выкладки фундаментальной науки, но для проверки этих выкладок вам потребуется её аппарат и её инструменты, сконструированные ей же. На самостоятельную разработку и конструирование непредвзятой и независимой системы у вас не хватит сил, знаний и времени.

----------

Won Soeng (05.06.2013), Богдан Б (05.06.2013), Фил (05.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Вы подвергаете определённому сомнению философские выкладки буддизма и буддистов, но при этом не сомневаетесь в том, что составляет опору ваших собственных взглядов - это вполне себе правильно, но обсуславливает ваше поведение и подход.


Это и так. И не так.
Не так, потому что я пытаюсь понять философию буддизма, сознательно абстрагируясь от его оценки с позиций собственного мировоззрения.
Это так, потому что я отдаю себе отчет, что такая отвлеченность не может быть вполне достигнута сознательным усилием и потому является относительной.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это и так. И не так.
> Не так, потому что я пытаюсь понять философию буддизма, сознательно абстрагируясь от его оценки с позиций собственного мировоззрения.
> Это так, потому что я отдаю себе отчет, что такая отвлеченность не может быть вполне достигнута сознательным усилием и потому является относительной.


Всё упирается в цели) 
Если в качестве досуга - то вполне себе неплохое занятие, стимулирует мышление, спонсирует эрудицию. Но у буддистов, диспутирующих с вами, есть некое слепое пятно в виде веры по дефолту. Ну а то как - без него никак, это как в линзе дофокусное расстояние (или как там оно называется) - функциональная необходимая особенность, область рассеяния до расстояния фокусировки. Но ввиду этого - нет возможности прийти к общему знаменателю, находясь в разных системах координат (даже чуть-чуть отличающихся). 

Вернее - есть такая возможность) На невербальном уровне переживаний.

----------

Богдан Б (05.06.2013), Фил (05.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Назовите какую нибудь небуддийскую концепцию взаимообусловленности возникновения всего?


Речь не о ее наличии, а о ее возможности. Чем материализм не подходит?
Думаю, в такую концепцию можно вписать редуктивный материализм.

----------

Фил (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> есть некое слепое пятно в виде веры по дефолту. Ну а то как - без него никак,


Такое пятно должно быть только временным явлением. Если вера не приводит 
к опытному знанию, она бесполезна. Ваш рассказ о Тхаганапе как раз об этом.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Такое пятно должно быть только временным явлением. Если вера не приводит 
> к опытному знанию, она бесполезна. Ваш рассказ о Тхаганапе как раз об этом.


Буддийские догматы гласят, что всё доступное к осознанию - временно. А так-то спору нет, воззрения - это плот, на котором переплывают реку. Но переплыв реку - плот оставляют.

----------

Богдан Б (06.06.2013), Сергей Ч (05.06.2013), Фил (05.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда человек должен иметь ту или иную свободу выбора, но и это, как я понял, противоречит буддисткой онтологии. 
> Как разрешить это противоречие?


Как раз таки отсутствие той или иной свободы выбора противоречит буддисткой онтологии, в частности учению о камме (карме).




> «Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества. Есть возможность отбросить неумелые качества. Если бы не было возможности отбросить неумелые качества, то я бы не говорил вам поступить так… но поскольку неумелые качества можно отбросить, то так я и говорю вам… Более того, если бы отбрасывание этих неблагих качеств не вело бы к благополучию, но вело бы к страданию, то я не говорил бы вам: «Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества!». Но поскольку отбрасывание неблагих качеств ведёт к благу и счастью, то я говорю вам: «Монахи! Отбросьте неумелые качества». 
> 
> Монахи! Развивайте умелые качества. Есть возможность развить умелые качества. Если бы не было возможности развить умелые качества, то я не говорил бы вам поступать так… но поскольку умелые качества можно развить, то так я и говорю вам… Более того, если бы развитие этих благих качеств не вело бы к благополучию, но вело бы к страданию, то я не говорил бы вам: «Монахи! Развивайте умелые качества». Но поскольку развитие благих качеств ведёт к благу и счастью, то я говорю вам: «Монахи! Развивайте умелые качества!».


Т.е. понятие воли (четана) или так называемой относительной свободы выбора не чуждо буддийской философии. Вопреки распространенным стереотипам о буддизме, сами намеренные действия (камма) не являются плодом каммы (камма пхала). Даже самая плохая камма не может непосредственно и с необходимостью заставить человека впадать в гнев или страсть, совершать неблагие поступки и т.д. Также и самая хорошая камма отнюдь не означает, что человек - хороший. Но определенная связь между характером каммы и моральными свойствами человека имеется, так как плохая камма – следствие неблагих состояний сознания и, соответственно, неблагих поступков данного существа в прошлых жизнях, а хорошая – благих, и эти поступки через отпечатки в сознании проявляются в виде склонностей человека либо ко злу, либо же к благу. Но эта связь не носит автоматического характера. 

Да, плод созревания каммы развертывается автоматически, самопроизвольно, мы не можем с помощью воли блокировать его проявление.  Например мы не выбираем место своего рождения, особенности своего тела, склонности характера, жизненные условия и т.д. Здесь иеется такая аналогия: когда выпускают стрелу, то направление, в котором полетит та стрела, ее скорость, цель, которую она поразит, зависят от стреляющего лучника. У стрелы нет своей власти выбирать это. Аналогично, форма жизни, в которой рождается мано-виджняна, зависит от деяния-каммы, а у самой  мано-виджняны нет возможности выбирать, где родиться. Родившись, мы не только пожинаем плоды прошлой каммы, но и создаём новую камму. И здесь важно понимать, что прошлая камма не является единственным определителем текущего состояния ума и намеренного (волевого) действия, которое создаёт новую камму. Будда говорил, что если бы это было так, то, например, преступник всегда оставался бы преступником (т.е. негативные поступки создавали бы негативную камму, что формировала бы негативные состояния ума и неблагие волевые намерения, которые в свою очередь опять создавали бы негативную камму и так далее...).
Прилагая определенные усилия, мы способны осознавать и контролировать процесс формирования каммы, то есть сделать наше поведение до той или иной степени сознательным. И эта энергия нашей осознанности, проявляющаяся через поведение на уровне тела, речи и ума, способна изменить материальный уровень нашего существования, перебороть те негативные тенденции, которые исходят со стороны каммы.

----------

Богдан Б (06.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (05.06.2013), Фил (05.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Речь не о ее наличии, а о ее возможности. Чем материализм не подходит?
> Думаю, в такую концепцию можно вписать редуктивный материализм.


А я думаю, что нет. Концепция того, что человек является производной материи ближе к идее сотворения человека Богом. Разница лишь в том, что первом случае творцом выступает материя во втором - Логос. ) Никакой взаимообусловленности нет ни в первом ни во втором случае.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Назовите какую нибудь небуддийскую концепцию взаимообусловленности возникновения всего?


Эффект бабочки?
)))

----------


## Юй Кан

Не так обстоятельно, как в буддизме, но _безличностный_ процесс происхождения мира и всех его сущностей и объектов описан в даосизме. : )

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> А я думаю, что нет. Концепция того, что человек является производной материи ближе к идее сотворения человека Богом. Разница лишь в том, что первом случае творцом выступает материя во втором - Логос. ) Никакой взаимообусловленности нет ни в первом ни во втором случае.


Человек не производная материи, он сам материя и есть.  В материализме нет проработанной замкнутой модели , как в буддизме.  
Но версии циклической Вселенной есть. Какую необусловленность можно найти в материализме, я не знаю.
Бог, как Творец - первопричина человека, та же обусловленность. Но конечно, взаимообусловленности в отношениях Бога и человека нет.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2013), Фил (05.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Неведение может быть только относительно истины. Значит истина первична.


Причём тут первично/вторично? ) Неведение безначально (т.е. невозможно утверждать, что не было неведения до такой-то точки, а потом оно вдруг появилось) и оно действительно может быть только относительно истины, которая также есть всегда. Постижение истины означает прекращение неведения. Таким образом: Истина есть, была и будет. Неведение было, есть и может прекратиться в результате правильного понимания, которое является плодом Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. 
Почему несмотря на безначальность, неведение может прекратиться? Потому что оно не беспричинно. (см. Ахара авиджа сутту). 




> Получается, колесо сансары может быть запущено только из нирваны.


Если говорить более точно, то сансара - это неразрывная цепь комбинаций пяти совокупностей, описываемая 12-звенной цепью причинности. Будда говорил, что первый момент, то есть начало этой цепочки, увидеть невозможно.  Поскольку невежественное сознание всякий раз порождается своими предыдущими моментами, у него не может быть начала. К тому же, если бы бытие имело начало, если бы оно было создано творцом, или Брахмой, оно, разумеется, тоже могло бы иметь конец, но оно могло бы тогда начаться вновь, т.е. Ниббана (окончательный выход за пределы обусловленного существования) была бы невозможна. 
Поэтому утверждение некоего "запуска сансары", с точки зрения Взаимозависимого Возникновения, есть полнейший абсурд, указывающий на непонимание этого принципа даже на концептуальном уровне.

"Только безначально волнующееся может достигнуть вечного покоя, ибо начавшееся волнение предполагало бы нарушенный покой."

----------

Богдан Б (06.06.2013), Федор Ф (05.06.2013), Фил (06.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

Сергей Чернявский, я действительно не понимаю буддийского концепта безначальности. Если он несет метафизический  смысл, например собственное понимание времени, ну тогда и вопросов нет. Если подразумевается невозможность увидеть начало, но само начало не отрицается, тоже понятно. Но в формальном смысле безначальное - необусловленно, беспричинно, безвременно и потому безконечно.

Возможно, надо бы разделить безначально возникающее (звенья цепи) и безначально существующее.(собственно сансара)

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Речь не о ее наличии, а о ее возможности. Чем материализм не подходит?
> Думаю, в такую концепцию можно вписать редуктивный материализм.


Материализм упирается в устройство: некую самосущую элементность существующего. Так же и теология упирается в бога. Оттого и материализм и мистицизм (все формы идеализма) относятся к одной крайности - крайности этернализма.

Кроме того,  материализм никак не дает ответа об устройстве сознания. Гипотезы есть,  действительного объяснения - нет.

Современная наука рассматривает квантовые эффекты и гораздо ближе к срединному пути в предположении о том,  что нет вообще никакого истинного устройства мира,  нет никаких элементарных частиц,  никакой субстанциональности. Квантовая механика по сути своей аматериальна.

Поэтому аматериализм -наиболее близкая к срединному пути философия. Поэтому буддизм испытал такой всплеск интереса как раз в тот момент,  когда классическая механика показала свои ограничения в представлении устройства реального мира.

----------

Богдан Б (06.06.2013), Монферран (11.05.2019), Фил (06.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сергей Чернявский, я действительно не понимаю буддийского концепта безначальности. Если он несет метафизический  смысл, например собственное понимание времени, ну тогда и вопросов нет. Если подразумевается невозможность увидеть начало, но само начало не отрицается, тоже понятно. Но в формальном смысле безначальное - необусловленно, беспричинно, безвременно и потому безконечно.
> 
> Возможно, надо бы разделить безначально возникающее (звенья цепи) и безначально существующее.(собственно сансара)


Особенностью следования Дхарме является принятие некоторых вопросов как нерассматриваемых или необсуждаемых, ибо их рассмотрение или обсуждение не ведёт, по определению, к Пробуждению/Освобождению. К таким относятся, в частности, и вопросы о начале сансары и возникновении неведения. Такая вот аксиоматика. : )

----------

Богдан Б (06.06.2013), Федор Ф (05.06.2013), Фил (06.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Возможно, надо бы разделить безначально возникающее (звенья цепи) и безначально существующее.(собственно сансара)


Совершенно верно.

----------

Федор Ф (05.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> теология упирается в бога


Квантовая механика вполне может подтверждать и теизм.
Например, дух - это как раз аматериальная субстанция, форматирующия сознание, как отражение духовного мира личности (души).
Кстати, некоторые буддисткие представления возникали и западнее.
В исламе Аллах творит мир ежемоментно.
Апории Зенона тоже на подобную идею наводят.
Библия вообще на физические смыслы мироздания не претендует. (если их в ней специально не искать, конечно)
Тут больше всего вопросов к горе Сумеру :Smilie: 

Насчет материализма согласен, не подходит.

----------


## Zom

> Особенностью следования Дхарме является принятие некоторых вопросов как нерассматриваемых или необсуждаемых, ибо их рассмотрение или обсуждение не ведёт, по определению, к Пробуждению/Освобождению. К таким относятся, в частности, и вопросы о начале сансары и возникновении неведения. Такая вот аксиоматика. : )


Эти вопросы, кстати, вполне себе рассматриваются.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Богдан Б (06.06.2013), Германн (12.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эти вопросы, кстати, вполне себе рассматриваются.
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm





> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, первого момента невежества не увидеть, благодаря чему можно было бы сказать: «Прежде невежества не было, затем оно появилось»...


А дальше -- о подпитывании безначально существующего неведения и пути к его прекращению.
Вот и всё "вполне себе рассматривание".

----------

Фил (06.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Просто поясняется, что невежество безначально. Как и сансара. Вот и весь ответ на эти вопросы.

----------

Германн (12.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто поясняется, что невежество безначально. Как и сансара. Вот и весь ответ на эти вопросы.


Я написал что-то другое, назвав это аксиоматикой буддизма? : )

----------


## Угпут

> Взаимозависимое возникновение - единственная модель, которая работает от единого признака до любого представления. Нет нужды ни в какой внешней модели, которая бы обеспечивала работу взаимозависимого возникновения. Все действующее целиком входит в эту модель.


Еще одно соображение: чтобы эта модель ИИ заработала, все-таки понадобился "творец" в Вашем лице. Интересно, эта модель знает о своем творце?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Еще одно соображение: чтобы эта модель ИИ заработала, все-таки понадобился "творец" в Вашем лице. Интересно, эта модель знает о своем творце?


Творец создает то, чего до него не было. Вся сансара уже существует. Оттого, что некий алгоритм захватывает признаки подобно живым существам, нельзя сказать, что живое существо сотворено. Мамы рожают детей миллиардами, никто же не называет их "творцами"?

Просто Вы не как не можете преодолеть барьер разделения на внутреннее и внешнее. Нет ничего внешнего, что не возникало бы как внутреннее различение.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

> Творец создает то, чего до него не было. Вся сансара уже существует. Оттого, что некий алгоритм захватывает признаки подобно живым существам, нельзя сказать, что живое существо сотворено. Мамы рожают детей миллиардами, никто же не называет их "творцами"?
> 
> Просто Вы не как не можете преодолеть барьер разделения на внутреннее и внешнее. Нет ничего внешнего, что не возникало бы как внутреннее различение.


Вы в обсуждении произвольно меняете систему координат.
Пожалуйста, давайте перейдем этот барьер. Тогда ИИ вообще не может быть аргументом в пользу ВВ, так же как и квантовые явления и любые другие. Т.к. все это цепляния совокупностей, продукт неведения, на который нельзя опираться.  Вопрос об этом противоречии уже поднимался, но ответа не было.
Если остаться в старой системе координат (не переходить барьер), то по отношению к ИИ-модели ВВ Вы оказываетесь первопричиной.
Мамы рожают себе подобных. Это происходит внутри сансары, т. е. внутри модели. Вы вне ее.

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, Вам только видится произвольность. Вы не выходите за барьер. 

ИИ это только мотив для очень глубокой, тщательной проверки, которой не делают почти все изучающие слово Будды.

Бросьте старую систему координат, иначе так никогда и ничего не поймете. Вы же хотите понять, а не самоутвердиться? Или я ошибся в Вашей мотивации?

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

> Угпут, Вам только видится произвольность. Вы не выходите за барьер. 
> 
> ИИ это только мотив для очень глубокой, тщательной проверки, которой не делают почти все изучающие слово Будды.
> 
> Бросьте старую систему координат, иначе так никогда и ничего не поймете. Вы же хотите понять, а не самоутвердиться? Или я ошибся в Вашей мотивации?


Надеюсь, что так. И что же необходимо для такой проверки?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Надеюсь, что так. И что же необходимо для такой проверки?


Нужно наблюдать за работой ума. Непосредственно. Что делает ум от момента к моменту? 
Нужно сосредоточить внимание на том, что возникает в уме, на том, что возникшее прекращается в уме. Далее нужно сосредоточить внимание на собственно возникновении и прекращении как общем механизме работы ума, его природе, независимо от того, что конкретно возникает и прекращается.

Лучше всего слушать Дхарму, для того, чтобы лучше справиться с таким наблюдением, отсечь заблуждения и невнимательность.

Начните с предельно субъективной парадигмы. Речь не идет о какой-либо метафизике, речь не идет о какой-нибудь модели реализации, о чем-либо вне ума.

Только сам ум - и все. Шестой Патриарх удивленно открыл, что самоприрода включает в себя все явления. Это и есть окончательное пробуждение. Но это открытие нужно сделать рассматривая ум.

Только рассматривая ум можно убедиться, что нет нужды ни в чем внешнем относительно признаков и представлений. Просто рассуждать на эту тему бессмысленно. Это нужно именно увидеть. Увидеть, а затем понять, сопоставив с учением Будды и с комментариями его учеников.

Не нужно пытаться угадывать, не нужно пытаться домыслить то, что выходит за пределы увиденного, воспринятого. Такое угадывание все равно будет случаться снова и снова, просто не нужно уделять ему особенного внимания. 

Главное, что я проверил, это тот факт, что узнавание по признакам представления и есть основа всей работы сознания, во всех мирах. 

Не нужно верить в другие миры, не нужно гадать о них, не нужно пытаться их фантазировать. Другие миры - есть лишь другой способ узнавания. Узнавание создает все миры, включая воспринимаемый умом в человеческом рождении.

Когда становится ясным, что узнавание есть всего лишь работа ума, становится так же очевидным, что никакое углубление в признаки и представления не приводит к какому бы то ни было началу (первоначалу, источнику). Это и значит то, что сансара безначальна. 

В этом нет никакой метафизики, нет никакой мистики. Нужно лишь увидеть работу узнавания, чтобы понять, что узнавание происходит каждый момент и узнаванием ничего в действительности не создается. Нет никакого движения. Нет никакого времени. Есть относительность движения от признака к признаку вследствие предположения о том, каким представлениям они принадлежат. 

С точки зрения учения Будды проблема чувственных существ в убежденности, что нечто чему-то обязательно принадлежит. Это называют цеплянием за атту, цеплянием за принадлежность. 

Не вдаваясь во все эти нюансы, не спеша, нужно всего лишь увидеть, как происходит понимание чего-либо. Вот кто-то пишет "Угпут" и Ваше сознание цепляется за это, чтобы понять, зачем привлечено Ваше внимание. Очень хорошо это увидеть в уме, если Вы идете по улице и слышите как кто-то зовет Вас по имени. Вы не знаете зачем это, поток Вашего внимания приостанавливается, в ожидании продолжения. Вы хотите знать, зачем прозвучало Ваше имя.

В такие моменты разглядеть работу понимания, работу узнавания, работу различения - несколько проще. Становится заметно, что узнавание это не что-то мгновенное и самоочевидное. Становится заметна работа узнавания. Становятся видны признаки, которые еще не приписаны каким-либо представлениям. Становится заметно, как с очередным признаком отбрасываются сомнения, кандидатов в понимание становится меньше, и, наконец: "ага! это же слон!"

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

Замечаю, что пытаясь понять сказанное Вами, мое "я" не исчезает, а совершенно наоборот, расширяется на весь умопостигаемый ареал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Угпут

Понять безначальность сансары можно через логику отрицания двойственности/относительности.
Нет сознающего и сознаваемого. Есть сознание. Одна природа, различающаяся (по неведению), как субъект и объект. 
Нет неведующего и неведомого. Ест неведение.
Нет пространства/бесформенного и материи/формы.  Есть возникновение/прекращение формы (в уме). 
Нет "я" и "не-я", есть разъ/единение.
Можно отрицать дуальность/дихотомию,  можно полагать, что одно без другого не существует. Смысл в единой природе различаемого.
Нет безначального и начала. Есть начинание. Поэтому формально говорить о безначальности сансары, так же, как и о ее начале во времени неверно.
Сансара всегда(бесконечно) начинается (с неведения). Поэтому она всегда может быть прекращаема. 

Нет свободы (нирваны) и несвободы (сансары). Есть освобождение. 
Ум освобождает себя от изменения (возникновения/прекращения).
Свобода творит сама себя.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если размышления привели к самотворению - упущено главное. Принадлежность есть иллюзия. Хотя,  формально,  отдельные идеи верны,  они не приводят к истине.
Истина начинается до момента узнавания и с узнаванием заканчивается. Цепляние за принадлежность делает узнавание неудовлетворительным,  создает устремления к различению. Само узнавание - это мудрость. Незнание того,  что это и есть мудрость - это неведение.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

> Если размышления привели к самотворению - упущено главное. Принадлежность есть иллюзия. Хотя,  формально,  отдельные идеи верны,  они не приводят к истине.
> Истина начинается до момента узнавания и с узнаванием заканчивается. Цепляние за принадлежность делает узнавание неудовлетворительным,  создает устремления к различению. Само узнавание - это мудрость. Незнание того,  что это и есть мудрость - это неведение.


Мне кажется, в данном случае уже Вы различили  :Smilie: , возможно из-за моих некорректных попыток выражения.
Свободы, как субъекта творения свободы, как объекта, не существует. 
Там же было об этом.



> Одна природа, различающаяся (*по неведению*), как субъект и объект.


Я допускаю такую формулировку, как переходную для усвоения тезиса освобождения, которое я и назвал творением. 
Можно и не допускать. 
Если я правильно понял Вашу логику, то фразу 


> Ум освобождает себя


 также следует отнести к цеплянию за принадлежность.
В этих выражениях



> что возникает в уме, на том, что возникшее прекращается в уме...
> Узнавание создает все миры


 также можно обнаружить косвенные указания на различение, а можно и не обнаруживать. Зависит от понимания.
Но понятие ума совершенно условно, его, как и свободы тоже нет, это всего лишь удобоспециальный термин.

Для меня понятие свободы именно тем и удобно, что по определению отсекается всякая обусловленность, в том числе и принадлежностью. Свобода никому не может принадлежать, и ей никто не может принадлежать.
Если сказать: "Нирвана (необусловленность) создает сама себя" , было бы в этом различение?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет никакой проблемы в различениях. Проблема в жажде различения. Именно жажда различения и есть причина неудовлетворенной и неудовлетворяемой активности.

Не так уж и важно,  что именно сказано. Значение имеет лишь: зачем сказано.

Вся омраченная активность возникает от неведения, от жажды различения,  понимания,  приятности подтверждения надежности опор восприятия.

Единственная неомраченная активность: побуждение живых существ к узнаванию жажды и невежества с целью прекращния жажды и неведения.

Проще говоря,  когда Вы что-то высказываете Вы либо пытаетесь понять,  либо объясняете уже понятое. Следует успокоить ум,  чтобы не гоняться за призраками истины.

----------

Богдан Б (13.06.2013), Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

BTR, я недостаточно знаком с применяемой Вами терминологией, поэтому ошибаюсь. 
Из этой фразы



> Цепляние за принадлежность делает узнавание неудовлетворительным, создает устремления к различению


я заключил, что различение - это и есть приписка принадлежности, и в этом смысле употребил этот термин в предыдущем сообщении.
Из контекста сообщения это вроде бы очевидно, но почему-то Вы снова отреагировали на отсутствующий смысл.
Списываю это на свое косноязычие.

----------


## Угпут

камма ... зависит от индивидуального «психофизического потока
чем обуславливается индивидуализация (граница) этого потока? 
в чем разница между психической и физической компонентами потока? (физическая вроде все равно психическая..)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> камма ... зависит от индивидуального «психофизического потока
> чем обуславливается индивидуализация (граница) этого потока?


Тем, что дхаммы(дхармы) составляющие этот поток находятся в причинной зависимости друг от друга. Например Е.А. Торчинов пишет об этом так:




> Дхармы постоянно возникают и исчезают, заменяясь новыми, но обусловленными предшествующими дхармами по закону причинно-зависимого происхождения. Эти постоянно возникающие и исчезающие бессубстанциальные дхармы в своей совокупности образуют поток, или континуум (сантана), который эмпирически и обнаруживается как «живое существо». Таким образом, любое существо, в том числе и человеческая личность, понимается в буддизме не как неизменная сущность (душа, атман), а как поток постоянно меняющихся элементарных психофизических состояний. Онтология буддизма — это онтология бессубстратного процесса.
> 
> ..поток дхарм, образующий живое существо, не только континуален, но и дискретен в одно и то же время. Используя современную метафору, его лучше всего сравнить с кинопленкой: она состоит из отдельных кадров, которые, однако, мы не видим, когда смотрим фильм и воспринимаем его как чистый континуум. При этом различия между двумя соседними кадрами совершенно ничтожны, и они представляются невооруженному взгляду практически тождественными, различия же нарастают и проявляются постепенно. В этом примере каждая новая жизнь — новая серия безначального сериала, нирвана — конец фильма.


Т.е. несмотря на то, что ментальные и телесные материалы строения могут изменяться с огромной скоростью, они, тем не менее, всегда будут создавать (наполнять) особую индивидуальную форму, которая соответствует (на основании закона зависимого происхождения) уровню развития данного индивидуума.




> в чем разница между психической и физической компонентами потока? (физическая вроде все равно психическая..)


На этот счёт есть доходчивое, на мой взгляд, объяснение досточтимого Махаси Саядо:

"Живое существо состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп: материи (рупа) и психики (нама). Твердое вещество тела, как обнаружено, относится к группе материи. В соответствии с традиционным списком материальных явлений, всего в этой группе двадцать восемь видов материи, но вкратце можно отметить, что тело – это масса материи. Например, это то же, что и кукла, сделанная из глины или пшеницы, - не что иное, как скопление частиц глины или муки. Материя меняет свою форму (рупатти) в физических условиях жара, холода, и т. д., и в связи с этой изменчивостью в различных физических условиях, на языке пали она называется рупа (форма). Она не обладает ни малейшей способностью знать объект.
В Абхидхамме  элементы психики и материи классифицируются как “состояния с объектом” (сараммана-дхамма) и “состояния без объекта” (анараммана-дхамма) соответственно. Элемент психики обладает объектом, удерживает объект, знает объект, тогда как элемент материи не обладает объектом, не удерживает объекта, не знает объекта. Таким образом ясно, что в “Абхидхамме” прямо сказано, что материя не обладает способностью знать объект. Йогин тоже аналогичным образом воспринимает, что “материя не обладает способностью знания”.
Бревна и столбы, кирпичи, камни, комки земли – это масса материи. Они нисколько не обладают способностью знания. Аналогично и с материей, которая образует живое тело, - у нее нет способности знать. Материя в мертвом теле та же, что в живом теле, - она нисколько неспособна знать. Но у людей распространено представление, что материя живого тела обладает способностью знать объект, и что она теряет эту способность только в момент смерти. На самом деле это не так. В действительности материя не обладает способностью знать ни в мертвом, ни в живом теле.
В таком случае что же тогда знает объекты? Это психика, которая возникает на основе материи. На языке пали она называется “нама”, потому что она склоняется (“намати”) к объекту. Психику еще называют мыслью или сознанием. Психика возникает на основе материи: на основе глаза возникает сознание глаза (процесс видения); на основе уха, возникает сознание уха (процесс слышания); на основе носа, возникает сознание носа (процесс обоняния); на основе языка, возникает сознание языка (процесс различения вкуса), на основе тела, сознание тела (процесс осязания). Есть много видов осязания, благоприятных и неблагоприятных.
В то время как чувство осязания имеет широкую область действия, проходя по всей длине тела, внутри и снаружи, чувства зрения, слуха, обоняния и различения вкуса возникают в своих собственных органах, - глазе, ухе, носе и языке, - каждый из которых занимает очень небольшую и ограниченную область тела. Эти чувства осязания, зрения, и т. д., - не что иное, как элементы психики. Кроме того, на основе интеллекта (манас) возникает сознание интеллекта, - мысли, идеи, воображение, и т. д. Все это элементы психики. Психика знает объект, а материя не знает объекта."

----------

Богдан Б (14.06.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Дхармы постоянно возникают и исчезают, заменяясь новыми, но обусловленными предшествующими дхармами по закону причинно-зависимого происхождения. Эти постоянно возникающие и исчезающие бессубстанциальные дхармы в своей совокупности образуют поток, или континуум (сантана), который эмпирически и обнаруживается как «живое существо».


Мне интересно:
Откуда дхаммы возникают?
Как они возникают?
Что означает бессубстанциальные дхармы?


Мне кажется что только анализ на "дхаммы", не полным. Как можно понять смысл книги если смотреть на неё через микроскоп?

----------


## Угпут

> Тем, что дхаммы(дхармы) составляющие этот поток находятся в причинной зависимости друг от друга.


Наверное, существует и межпотоковая зависимость. Например, через общение на форуме :Smilie:  
Т. е. границы потоков должны получиться довольно размытыми. 

Насчет причинности...
Это вопрос только терминологический, но хочется задать.
По-моему зависимость дхарм  именно обусловленная, а не причинная.
Например условием того, чтобы камень упал на землю, должно быть его предварительное
местонахождение над землей. Но причина того, почему подброшенный камень всегда падает 
на землю, а не улетает, допустим в небо, неизвестна. Может, ее вообще нет.
Интуитивно хочется сослаться на закон физики, но это только описание процесса, а не его причины.  
В теизме метафизическая первопричина. Наука как бы вообще не об этом.
Буддизм тоже этим не занимается, для него такой вопрос - это продукт омраченного сознания. 




> Психику еще называют мыслью или сознанием. Психика возникает на основе материи


А здесь:
_"С волевыми формирователями как условием, сознание [возникает].
С сознанием как условием, имя-и-форма [возникают]."
_
вроде наоборот.

----------


## Угпут

> 1 Откуда дхаммы возникают?
> 2 Как они возникают?
> 3 Что означает бессубстанциальные дхармы?


1 Ниоткуда возникают
2 Никак возникают
3 Что они без субстанции

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Интуитивно хочется сослаться на закон физики, но это только описание процесса, а не его причины.  
> В теизме метафизическая первопричина. Наука как бы вообще не об этом.
> Буддизм тоже этим не занимается, для него такой вопрос - это продукт омраченного сознания.


Вы правы в том, что метафизичекие причины в буддизме не рассматриваются, и дело тут не в том, что это продукт омрачённого сознания, а в том, что углубление в метафизику - занятие бесполезное с точки зрения буддийского пути. Таким образом, речь не об отрицании этих самых метафизичеких причин, а об основании философии без веры, только на правильном знании. Т.е. отказ делается не от правильного и полезного, а от того, что на деле бессмысленно. Или, как у Гуссерля - откладывание данного вопроса в сторону.




> А здесь:
> "С волевыми формирователями как условием, сознание [возникает].
>  С сознанием как условием, имя-и-форма [возникают]."
> 
>  вроде наоборот.



Здесь немного о другом. Мы ведь рассматривали именно нама-рупу, как психо-физический комплекс, представляющий собой живое существо. А в приведенной вами цитате говорится о зависимости сознания и нама-рупы в момент перерождения, т.е. описывается процесс появления живого существа. Кстати, на эту тему есть хорошая сутта, где Достопочтенный Сарипутта объясняет взаимосвязь сознания и нама-рупы: Налакалапийо сутта.

----------

Magan Poh (15.06.2013), Богдан Б (15.06.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> 1 Ниоткуда возникают
> 2 Никак возникают
> 3 Что они без субстанции


То есть, никак и ниоткуда возникают несубстанционые дхаммы? Как то странно звучит...

----------

Сергей Хос (15.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Назовите какую нибудь небуддийскую концепцию взаимообусловленности возникновения всего?


Есть солиптическая формула: несомненно только сомнение, (которое и есть неведение). 
"Дхармы" сомнения порождают сами себя (взаимообусловленность).

Разорвать зависимость можно только сознательным отказом от сомнения.
Такой отказ по сути - необусловленная вера в несомненность какого-либо концепта.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы, пожалуй, правы. Соллипсизм, как моделирование истины, наиболее близок к буддизму. Но соллипсизм - это всего лишь модель, не практика.
Не происходит этого пресловутого "отказа от сомнения". Нет пути. Нет необусловленной веры, к сожалению. Это все те же дхармы сомнения и все.

Необходимо не просто смоделировать истину (взаимообусловленность) ее нужно увидеть прямо в жизни, в повседневности. Нужно увидеть непосредственно, что узнавание (сознание) и работает именно таким образом, вследствие чего можно увидеть, что ничего не выходит за пределы этой взаимообусловленности возникновения. 

Но нужно увидеть так же и прекращение. Вовсе не вера в несомненность чего бы то ни было. А прямо и точно - прекращение различения. Когда вместо иллюзии видятся признаки, по которым эта иллюзия сформировалась. Когда ум перестает обманываться представлением, отбрасывая признаки. 

В буддизме это вполне конкретная практика.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

> нужно увидеть...


это все равно вера. Вы доверяете увиденному. То, что увиденное все объясняет, не подтверждает его истинности, потому что объясняет на самом деле не все,
а то, что было увидено раньше. Всегда подвергается сомнению предшествующая порция дхарм. Солипсизм потому и самодостаточен, что провозглашает только самоочевидную истину - "сомневание". Никакого поиска, никакой практики. Иначе без аксиомы не обойтись.

Соображение, что могло бы быть необусловленной верой...
Человек, лишенный от рождения, допустим, обоняния, может прожить без него всю жизнь, полагая, что он ничего не лишен.
А если таких будет большинство, то различающие запахи окажутся еще и сказочниками.
Но если в какой-то момент орган чувств заработает, то сказка станет явью.
Если мы попробуем представить появление у нас принципиально нового органа чувств, то не сможем.
Но если он вдруг заработает, то уж придется поверить...

Объясните, если возможно, точнее, что такое признаки? Разве это не те же представления, только помельче, компонующиеся в крупные?

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, соллипсизм оторван от восприятия, это абстракция. Буддизм основан на исследовании восприятия, разница именно в этом. Соллипсический тупик заключен в том, что он опирается только на концептуальное. Буддизм работает непосредственно с цеплянием, устраняя его. Соллипсизм это идеи, буддизм это практика внимательности. Соллипсизм безразличен. В значительной степени хинаяной и называют соллипсизм, а не что то другое.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вера это что-то, что не проверено. Если Вас ударить, Вы испытаете боль, как бы Вы ни пытались в это не верить. Поэтому соллипсизм ошибочен, в отличие от срединного пути. Соллипсизм это крайность нигилизма.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

BTR



> Объясните, если возможно, точнее, что такое признаки? Разве это не те же представления, только помельче, компонующиеся в крупные?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне кажется что только анализ на "дхаммы", не полным. *Как можно понять смысл книги если смотреть на неё через микроскоп*?


а откуда возникает смысл книги? )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR


Все верно. Представления это суперпризнаки. Признаки это субпредставления.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Все верно. Представления это суперпризнаки. Признаки это субпредставления.


Не совсем. Некоторые _субпредставления_ сами не являются _суперпризнаками_. Про них при всём желании нельзя ничего сказать.

----------


## Greedy

> а откуда возникает смысл книги? )))


Дхарма есть такая.
Она связывает представления, идущие от органов чувств, с представлениями, имеющимися в уме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхарма есть такая.
> Она связывает представления, идущие от органов чувств, с представлениями, имеющимися в уме.


а причем тут книга? от книги в органы чувств поступают только сведения о черных закорючках на белом фоне.
смысл-то откудова берется?

----------


## Greedy

> а причем тут книга? от книги в органы чувств поступают только сведения о черных закорючках на белом фоне.
> смысл-то откудова берется?


Смысл берётся из представлений, имеющихся в уме. Эта дхарма связывает эти представления с тем, что воспринимается визуально.

----------


## AlexТ

> а откуда возникает смысл книги? )))


Догадываюсь к чему вы это клоните. Смысл в уме. ...

----------

Сергей Хос (15.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Догадываюсь к чему вы это клоните. Смысл в уме. ...


Так все в уме. И книга и смысл. Вне ума - свобода.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Догадываюсь к чему вы это клоните. Смысл в уме. ...


это неплохо, но на самом деле вопрос не в том, где он находится - это достаточно тривиально, - а как возникает? ))

----------


## Greedy

> это неплохо, но на самом деле вопрос не в том, где он находится - это достаточно тривиально, - а как возникает? ))


Он не возникает. Так работает ум - собирает дхармы в разные сущности. Когда вместе соединяется представление из ума и зрительные образы, то "возникает" смысл зрительных образов.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не в уме. И не вне ума. Ум и есть все

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

Не сводите AlexТ(а) с ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди, которые верят в монизм любого толка (хоть материального, хоть идеалистического) - заблуждаются. То же касается диалектики. Татхагата учит взаимообусловленному возникновению. 
Это значит что всякое существование - крайность этернализма. В то же время соллипсизм - крайность нигилизма.

Остается лишь напоминать об этом снова и снова каждому, кто делает выводы из слова Будды.

И физическое и психическое возникаю взаимообусловленно. Это никак нельзя отбросить.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

Ты сказал — я поверил, ты повторил — я засомневался, ты стал настаивать и я понял, что ты лжешь. © Китайская пословица   :Smilie:

----------


## Угпут

> Люди, которые верят в монизм... - заблуждаются


Ум нирвану не видит, ничего о ней не знает. Почему бы ей не быть трансцендентной монадой. 

Ум не видит своего начала. Он всегда начинается. Полного прекращения (последнего представления) тоже не может видеть. Он всегда прекращается, но полного, окончательного прекращения ума может и не быть.

----------


## Угпут

> Не совсем. Некоторые _субпредставления_ сами не являются _суперпризнаками_. Про них при всём желании нельзя ничего сказать.


Такие признаки по отдельности не опознаются. (как представления).
Откуда же они появляются в уме?

----------


## Greedy

> Такие признаки по отдельности не опознаются. (как представления).
> Откуда же они появляются в уме?


Они в уме не появляются. Они и есть ум - то, как он работает. Ум из таких признаков собирает сущности, и уже эти сущности становятся объектами цепляния, восприятия, различения. Если этот механизм понятен, то различать особо нечего, кроме результатов цепляния, т.е. кроме этих собранных сущностей.

----------

Богдан Б (17.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Они и есть ум


А этот ум - сознание, сформированное неведением?
Признаки эти как бы из ума видны, но откуда сам ум(признаки), этого, естественно, ум не видит.
Получается, то начало взаимозависимой цепи, которая возникает до ума (неведение, формирователи) - это только интерпретация того, как возник(ает) мир.

----------


## Greedy

> А этот ум - сознание, сформированное неведением?
> Признаки эти как бы из ума видны, но откуда сам ум(признаки), этого, естественно, ум не видит.
> Получается, то начало взаимозависимой цепи, которая возникает до ума (неведение, формирователи) - это только интерпретация того, как возник(ает) мир.


Ум - это ментальный орган.
Сознание, сформированное неведением - это соединение этого ментального органа с этими признаками.
Признаки эти не видны и никак не познаются. Но их соединение с умом приводит к такому феномену как сознание, которое видит объект, состоящий из этих признаков.
У взаимозависимой цепи нет начала. Во взаимозависимую цепь не падают эти признаки. Во взаимозависимую цепь попадает сознание, видящее объекты, состоящие из этих признаков. Эти объекты (как и воспринимающее их сознание) возникают, существуют и разрушаются.

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, нет ума помимо признаков и представлений на их основе. Некоторые признаки и в самом деле не обнаруживаются в числе других представлений.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

Если ум видит объект, но не видит признаков, то заключение о них - концепт (интерпретация феномена сознания).



> Признаки эти не видны и никак не познаются...
> Ум из таких признаков собирает сущности


Неведение формирует невидимую уму матрицу, но это не мешает уму выстраивать на ней видимые иллюзии. 
Непонятно...




> нет ума помимо признаков и представлений на их основе


это-то я понял, от этого и пытаюсь думать :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Если ум видит объект, но не видит признаков, то заключение о них - концепт (интерпретация феномена сознания).


Любое умозаключение - это концепт. Более того, это надстройка на уже увиденное новых сущностей.
Ум видит объект. Делается умозаключение, что этот объект состоит из таких-то признаков. Теперь этот объект связан с признаками в новый конструкт. И этот конструкт будет использоваться, когда ум захочет узнать, что же представляет собой тот или иной признак. Вот - это объект. Вот это в нём - искомый признак.
Хотя изначально признаки являются независимыми от объекта. Но теперь ум смотрит на них через призму этого объекта.




> Неведение формирует невидимую уму матрицу, но это не мешает уму выстраивать на ней видимые иллюзии.


Неведение ничего не формирует. Ум, не знающий (неведение) составной и обусловленной природы воспринимаемых объектов, смотрит на мир не через чистое стекло (воспринимая объекты как они есть без порождения мыслей в их отношений), а через призму объектов, ассоциированных с признаками - к каждому воспринимаемому объекту добавляются другие ассоциативные образы, связанные с соответствующими признаками. Что проявляется как неконтролируемое мыслетворчество.

----------


## Угпут

> Ум видит объект. Делается умозаключение, что этот объект состоит из таких-то признаков.


Получается, что ум воспринимает объект (восприятие объекта и есть ум). Затем ум строит представление (иллюзию) о признаках. 
В восприятии других объектов он обнаруживает(различает) эти признаки, которые на самом деле его представление.

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут,  наоборот. Ум жаждет объект,  поэтому жаждет признаки этого объекта,  а поэтому испытывает приятное,  неприятное и нейтральное чувство в отношении признаков. И если бы ум жаждал лишь один объект,  жажду было бы легко увидеть и обуздать.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Получается, что ум воспринимает объект (восприятие объекта и есть ум). Затем ум строит представление (иллюзию) о признаках. 
> В восприятии других объектов он обнаруживает(различает) эти признаки, которые на самом деле его представление.


Возьмите какой-нибудь простой объект.
Например, красный круг небольшого радиуса. (Естественно, сферический в вакууме).
Из чего состоит это красный круг? Из красного цвета, формы круга и определённого ограничения пространства (назовём это, для простоты, размером).

Теперь подумайте о красном цвете? Вместо красного цвета, Вы будете думать о самых разных объектах, содержащих красный цвет. От конкретных до самых абстрактных, вроде красного пространства.
Теперь подумайте о форме круга? И снова Вы будете думать об объектах, а не об этом признаке изолированно.
С размером будет точно такая же история.

Признаки, сами по себе, не являются объектами ума. Но в соединении вместе они доступны уму в виде объектов.
Ум, не понимающий того, что объекты, которые он воспринимает, являются составными и составлены из недоступного ему в восприятии, считает объекты цельными сущностями. И в своих движениях (мыслях) оперирует этими объектами.
Ум знающий об этой составной природе объектов ума, теряет всякий интерес к манипулированию этими объектами.

При этом осознавание Будды не является чем-то, что "без-ума". Оно "видит" целостность конструкции ум-объекты ума и достигается это "видение" за счёт активной умственной деятельности, направленной на благо других существ.

----------

Богдан Б (17.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Возьмите какой-нибудь простой объект.
> Теперь подумайте о красном цвете? Вместо красного цвета, Вы будете думать о самых разных объектах, содержащих красный цвет. От конкретных до самых абстрактных, вроде красного пространства.


В уме можно представить только форму красного цвета (не пространство, как бесконечность). Но это не абстрактное представление. 
Абстрактное представления  не нуждается в форме. Как ум представляет справедливость? Идею идеи? Бесконечность? Когда совершаем "в уме" простейшие арифметические действия, цифры же не представляем (поэтому кстати, животные не умеют считать без видимых объектов).

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, краснота не имеет формы. Краснота это обобщение всего красного. Действительно, обычно, краснота обнаруживается как исследование признаков формы.
Прекратить привязанность к форме не так-то просто. 

Однако, представьте себе красный туман. Равномерный, плотный красный туман везде. Ничего не видно, кроме плотного совершенно однородного красного тумана.

Видите? Вполне возможно представить себе красноту помимо формы.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

> Угпут, краснота не имеет формы. Краснота это обобщение всего красного.


Обобщение - это и есть абстрактное представление (без формы). Я говорил о визуализации образа красного цвета, который без формы по-моему невозможен.



> Однако, представьте себе красный туман. Равномерный, плотный красный туман везде. Ничего не видно, кроме плотного совершенно однородного красного тумана.
> Видите? Вполне возможно представить себе красноту помимо формы.


В моменте нельзя. Если внимательно сделать "стоп-кадр", то он никогда не будет сферическим.  Даже полусферическим. 
Возможно, через какие-то медитационные приемы это и можно сделать, но не уверен, что это не психофокусы.
В моменте можно представить только зону угла зрения, который ограничивается не четким контуром, 
а постепенным прекращением периферийного зрения (зоны восприятия).    
Думаю, что визуализация бесформенного - это все-таки абстракция. 



> Прекратить привязанность к форме не так-то просто.


Лучше прекращать страсти.

Я так и не вижу признаков, которые не были бы представлениями.
Насколько все вышеобсуждаемое  важно?

По сути воспринимается именно возникновение/прекращение и достаточно одного бита, чтобы, как лучом в элт-телевизоре
создать всю мировую картинку.  Но поскольку ум все-таки не видит ни начала своего, ни конца, то и то, и другое остается 
концептуальной зоной.

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут,  а причем здесь сферическое? Вы усложняете.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Я так и не вижу признаков, которые не были бы представлениями.


Вы видите признаки в представлениях и отождествляете признаки с этими представлениями.
Необходимо их разделить. Понять, что представления состоят из признаков. Но сами признаки не могут быть представлены.
Признаки - это единицы знания. Из этих единиц знания собраны любые представления.
Когда же Вы начинаете думать о том, что же такое этот признак, то Вы начинаете рассматривать представления, которые познаются через этот признак. Т.е. опять не видите сам признак (это невозможно). Вы видите объекты, собранные из них, и знаете, из чего они собраны.

----------

Won Soeng (18.06.2013), Богдан Б (18.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Угпут, для начала, не нужно думать о признаках вне представлений. Следует начать с различения признаков тех представлений, которые доступны восприятию.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019), Сергей Хос (20.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Вот Вы видите буквы и слова. Они просто* разрозненные точки*, имеющие цвет. Это ум узнает образы букв, образы слов, распознает смысл.


Ум начинает с узнавания как бы элементарной формы(точки), образующих более сложную узнаваемую форму.
Но это процесс узнавания формы, которая  уже существует в уме.
А как в уме появляется сама форма из точек?

Может быть, возникновение/прекращение - это некий психобит, оперируя которым, ум "оформляет" сам себя.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ум начинает с узнавания как бы элементарной формы(точки), образующих более сложную узнаваемую форму.
> Но это процесс узнавания формы, которая  уже существует в уме.
> А как в уме появляется сама форма из точек?
> 
> Может быть, возникновение/прекращение - это некий психобит, оперируя которым, ум "оформляет" сам себя.


Просто привыкание, привязанность. Из бесчисленных форм сложилась склонность именно к этим. Поэтому существо и называют рожденным в этом мире.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> думать о признаках вне представлений


а такое вообще возможно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> а такое вообще возможно?


Думать-то?

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думать-то?


ну да.
думать вне представлений - это еще туда-сюда.
но вот думать вне представлений, да еще и о признаках - это уже перебор, ИМХО ))))
онтологическое противоречие полчаеца

----------

Юй Кан (20.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> думать вне представлений - это еще туда-сюда.


Вне представлений _думать_ -- никак, ваще. Ну, разве что, вне ложных/двойственных представлений?
А вот _воспринимать_... : )

----------


## Won Soeng

:Smilie:  фантазия - она такая фантазия...

Признаки вне представлений - это такой оборот речи. Но это вполне конкретное указание на не-узнавание

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019), Сергей Хос (20.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> фантазия - она такая фантазия...
> 
> Признаки вне представлений - это такой оборот речи. Но это вполне конкретное указание на не-узнавание


тогда так и нужно говорить:
осознавание + не-узнавание = татхата

чо кружить вокруг да около...

----------


## Won Soeng

> тогда так и нужно говорить:
> осознавание + не-узнавание = татхата
> 
> чо кружить вокруг да около...


И это лишь иллюзия понимания. Осознавание до узнавания - это восприятие без жажды. Легко подобрать слова - и тому, кто умеет, и тому, кто повторяет за другими.

Кружат вокруг да около те, кто пытается освободиться от жажды узнавания. Всего два вопроса "что это" и "чье это". Вот и все неведение.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019), Сергей Хос (20.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И это иллюзия понимания.


это реальность терминологии




> Кружат вокруг да около те, кто пытается освободиться от жажды узнавания.


можно сказать короче: кружат те, ко пытается




> Всего два вопроса "что *это*" и "чье *это*". Вот и все неведение.


Верно, но только из такого кружения возможен выход в не-неведение: это = таковость (татхата).

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, прекращением "что" и "чье". Легко догадаться. Как прекратить? Прекращению и следует уделять время. Даже если это и называется "кружением".

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019), Сергей Хос (20.06.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> И это лишь иллюзия понимания. Осознавание до узнавания - это восприятие без жажды.


Восприятие - это и есть проявление жажды. Осознавание объекта не имеет. Как только появился объект (в отношении которого говорится, что наблюдается возникновение, прекращение или узнавание) - это проявление жажды.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Восприятие - это и есть проявление жажды. Осознавание объекта не имеет. Как только появился объект (в отношении которого говорится, что наблюдается возникновение, прекращение или узнавание) - это проявление жажды.


Не всякое восприятие - проявление жажды. Татхагата воспринимает все что угодно, без возникновения жажды. Прекращение восприятия - это только нирвана. В сутрах палийского канона различается нирвана и прекращение клеш. В сутрах праджняпарамиты особо отмечается разница между нирваной и аннутара самьяк самбодхи.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Не всякое восприятие - проявление жажды.


Любое, в котором выявлен объект.



> Татхагата воспринимает все что угодно, без возникновения жажды.


Татхагата не выявляет объекты и не наблюдает их возникновения и прекращения. Он пребывает в знании, на основе которого мы, в силу сложившихся привычек, выявляем объекты, наблюдая их возникновение и прекращение.




> В сутрах праджняпарамиты особо отмечается разница между нирваной и аннутара самьяк самбодхи.


Нирвана - это пребывание в этом состоянии, которое является результатом устранения клеш.
Ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи - это состояние, обретаемое через соединение нирваны и деятельного сочувствия ко всем живым существам.

----------


## Won Soeng

Greedy,  нет,  это не Дхарма.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy,  нет,  это не Дхарма.


Раскройте содержательную часть критики.

----------


## Won Soeng

Объекты это намарупа. К ним может быть жажда,  а может не быть.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Объекты это намарупа. К ним может быть жажда,  а может не быть.


Жажда либо есть, либо жажды нет. Вопрос к чему именно есть жажда не рассматривается и является некорректным.

Если жажда есть, то что является её причиной? Чувствование. Что является причиной чувствования? Контакт. Что является причиной контакта? Сатаятана. Что является причиной сатаятаны? Намарупа. Что является причиной намарупы? Сознание. Что является причиной сознания? Намарупа.

Если жажда есть, то каким образом прекращается жажда?
С прекращением чувствования происходит прекращение жажды. С прекращением чего происходит прекращение чувствования? С прекращением контакта происходит прекращение чувствования. С прекращением чего происходит прекращение контакта? С прекращением сатаятаны происходит прекращение контакта. С прекращением чего происходит прекращение сатаятаны? С прекращением намарупы происходит прекращение шести чувственных опор. С прекращением чего происходит прекращение намарумы? С прекращением сознания происходит прекращение намарупы. С прекращением чего происходит прекращение сознания? С прекращением намарупы происходит прекращение сознания.

Вы же постулируете некую намарупу (и сознание), которая не являются корнем для процессов возникновения и прекращения жажды.
Двенадцатичленная формула зависимого возникновения имеет, в первую очередь, сотериологический смысл, показывая механизм возникновения и прекращения страдания. Которым и надо воспользоваться. Дхарма - это двенадцатичленная формула зависимого возникновения. На это есть прямые указания Будды.
Онтологического смысла (т.е. что мир состоит их неведения, самскар, сознания и т.д.) эта формула не имеет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Greedy,  тем не менее,  татхагата воспринимает без жажды. Чувствование - необходимое,  но не достаточное условие для возникновения жажды.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

> Восприятие - это и есть проявление жажды. Осознавание объекта не имеет. Как только появился объект (в отношении которого говорится, что наблюдается возникновение, прекращение или узнавание) - это проявление жажды.


Т. е. осознавание - это нирвана? Оно не возникает и не прекращается?

----------


## Greedy

> Чувствование - необходимое,  но не достаточное условие для возникновения жажды.


Тем не менее Будда в гносеологических целях даёт вполне конкретную формулу.
Жажда есть? Есть. Что является её причиной? Чувствование - контакт- сатаятана - намарупа - сознание - намарупа.
Какова причина прекращения жажды? Прекращение чувствования - контакта - сатаятаны - намарупы - сознания - намурупы.

Является ли чувствование достаточным условием для возникновения жажды в Учении Будды не рассматривается.
Если жажда есть, то с этим констатируется наличие чувствования как её причины.
Если жажда прекращается, то с этим констатируется прекращение чувствования как причины прекращения жажды.
Метода прекращения жажды без прекращения чувствования Буддой не представлено.




> тем не менее, татхагата воспринимает без жажды


На это утверждение есть соответствующие сутты, где к Будде обращаются с тем, чтобы он объяснил, как можно описать Татхагату.
Ответ Будды сводится к тому, что он показывает, что всё, на что можно указать, является непостоянным, страдательным и безличным. И поэтому нет никакой возможности указать на Татхагату. Не имея возможности указать на него, любые утверждения о Татхагате лишены объективной основы. Это не более чем вымыслы о том, чего никогда не видел.

----------


## Greedy

> Т. е. осознавание - это нирвана? Оно не возникает и не прекращается?


Есть архатство - это прямое знание того, что являешься свободным от всей этой груды страдания. Мы этим знанием не обладаем, потому что у нас есть жажда, цепляние к тем или иным проявлениям ума. Из-за этого цепляния мы считаем то или иное собой или моим. И такое отношение к проявлениям ума приводит к страданию из-за их фундаментального непостоянства: любая форма цепляния не вечна. В конце концов, освободившись от всех привычек цепляться к воспринимаемому, архаты оказываются в полностью успокоенном состоянии, в котором нет семян для возникновения будущего цепляния. Это полностью успокоенное состояние, лишённое семян будущего цепляния - это нирвана.

Осознавание, которое практикуется в махаяне отличается тем, что бодхисаттвы намеренно развивают различающее видение для того, чтобы обретать средства принесения пользы другим. При этом они работают над тем, чтобы искоренить любое цепляние к проявлениям ума. Т.е. в том числе и к исключению из самомнения средств принесения блага другим. В итоге они оказываются в состоянии, подобном состоянию архатов, но с актуализированным семенами принесения блага другим. Т.е. это непрерывный поток спонтанных действий на благо другим. Канонически это сравнивается с гончарным кругом, разогнанным гончаров, и который вращается даже после того, как гончар прекратил его раскручивать. Или с присутствием Индры во всех мирах благодаря особым зеркальным свойствам его дворца.

Поэтому бодихсаттвам крайне важно постичь именно пустоту действия, недвойственность субъекта и объекта действия. И поэтому они практикуют парамиты, сутью которых, их совершенством является актуализация недвойственности. Тогда как архатам достаточно только постичь пустоту себя, устранив самомнение из воспринимаемого.

----------


## Won Soeng

Greedy, что бы Вы ни писали, что бы Вы ни читали, в чем бы ни были убеждены - какая разница? 

В сутрах же и сказано, что татхагата видит, слышит, обоняет, осязает, чувствует вкус и воспринимает идеи, но не испытывает к ним жажды. То что на татхагату нельзя указать - никак не отменяет этого. Так же сказано, что возможно чувствование без возникновения жажды. И это так же нельзя отменить.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Так же сказано, что возможно чувствование без возникновения жажды. И это так же нельзя отменить.


Приведите цитату, в которой бы говорилось о чувствовании без возникновения жажды.




> В сутрах же и сказано, что татхагата видит, слышит, обоняет, осязает, чувствует вкус и воспринимает идеи, но не испытывает к ним жажды.


Говорится, что Татхагата знает всё, что можно узнать, слышит всё, что можно услышать и т.д., но Татхагата во всём этом не утверждён.
А мы как раз утверждены. У нас есть привязанность. И из-за этой привязанности мы выявляем конкретное чувствование, являющееся следствием конкретного контакта конкретной сатаятаны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Говорится, что Татхагата знает всё, что можно узнать, слышит всё, что можно услышать и т.д., но Татхагата во всём этом не утверждён.
> А мы как раз утверждены. У нас есть привязанность. И из-за этой привязанности мы выявляем конкретное чувствование, являющееся следствием конкретного контакта конкретной сатаятаны.


Вы сами все правильно понимаете, когда не пытаетесь в чем-нибудь этаком убеждать. Татхагата не утвержден - это и значит восприятие без жажды. Но когда Вы пишите "из-за привязанности мы выявляем конкретное чувствование" Вы начинаете путаться. Чувствование возникает при условии контакта. Привязанность возникает при условии жажды. Это разные звенья.

Контакт, действительно возникает при условии опор (салаятаны). Но само разделение на объекты - это намарупа. Знание того как возникает намарупа - это таковость. Но это не значит, что таковость как-то заменяет намарупа. Просто снимаются границы, обособленность. Жажда ограничивает намарупа, создает иллюзию индивидуальности, независимости опыта существа от опыта других существ. Татхата - неразделенность намарупа. 

Мудрость - противоположность неведения. Неведение это всего лишь два вопроса. "Что это?" и "Чье это?"




> Приведите цитату, в которой бы говорилось о чувствовании без возникновения жажды.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm



> Четыре вида выражений
> 
> 1). Слова этого монаха не следует ни принимать, ни отвергать. Не соглашаясь и не отрицая, следует задать вопрос: «Друг, существует четыре вида выражения, праведно провозглашённых Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Какие четыре?
> 
> ٭  говорить о видимом так, как оно видится
> ٭  говорить о слышимом так, как оно слышится
> ٭  говорить об ощущаемом так, как оно ощущается
> ٭  говорить о познаваемом так, как оно познаётся1
> 
> ...

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Чувствование возникает при условии контакта.


Чувствование. Что является причиной чувствования? Контакт.
Прекращение чувствования. Что является причиной прекращения чувствования? Прекращение контакта.
Чувствование при этом определено однозначно как страдание (как при рассмотрении в качестве скандхи, так и при рассмотрении в качестве звена зависимого возникновения).

Если Татхагата в реальности выявляет чувствование, то он, как минимум, выявляет "свою" скандху чувствования.

Тут сложность только в том, что Татхагате нужно обеспечить способность воспринимать то, что воспринимают другие живые существа.
Из текстов, описывающих трансформацию скандх во время Просветления, известно, что скандха чувствования преобразуется в Высшее Блаженство. Ничего другого Татхагата не чувствует. Никакого процесса выявления чувств из реальности при этом не происходит.
При этом скандха сознания трансформируется в пять Мудростей Будды. С их помощью Будда знает всё и обо всём. Ему нет необходимости выявлять чувства в реальности, чтобы знать о них, как Вам не нужно открывать книгу и читать предложение, если Вы точно знаете даже расположение типографского брака на этой странице.

----------


## Won Soeng

Greedy, понимание зависимого возникновения - ограниченно. Просто анализ слов о зависимости возникновения не дает знания зависимости возникновения. Поэтому следует быть осторожнее с выводами. Понимания зависимости возникновения делает его очень сложным. Знание зависимости возникновения - делает его очень простым. Понимание - усложняет.

Вы можете различать песчинки, не называя их своими? Так же и татхагата может различать жажду и цепляние, не называя их своими.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы можете различать песчинки, не называя их своими? Так же и татхагата может различать жажду и цепляние, не называя их своими.


Умение различать песчинки как не моё, не принадлежащее мне, не являющееся частью меня - этому учить практически никого не надо.
А вот умение считать различение песчинок не моим, не принадлежащим мне, не являющейся частью меня - этому надо учить практически каждого.

Тот, кто различает - тот цепляется.
Тот, кто не цепляется к самому факту различения - то свободен от цепляния. Различение из _моего_ личного опыта переходит как номинальное в сферу знания.
В учении махамудры отчётливо показывается путь от различения к такому не-различению.

----------


## Won Soeng

Различение (сознание) и цепляние - разные звенья. Говорить же "кто различает - тот цепляется" - вообще неверно. Нет того кто различает. Нет того, кто цепляется. Есть различение, есть цепляние.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Greedy

> Нет того кто различает. Нет того, кто цепляется. Есть различение, есть цепляние.


Но когда Вы говорите, что Татхагата различает, Вы к этому различению добавляете агента (Татхагату), которые этим различением пользуется.
Поэтому Ваше утверждение, что Татхагата различает, абсурдно. Нет того, кто различает. Есть различение. Места для Татхагаты в этом описании нет и быть не может.

----------


## Нико

> Поэтому Ваше утверждение, что Татхагата различает, абсурдно. Нет того, кто различает. Есть различение. Места для Татхагаты в этом описании нет и быть не может.


Бедный Татхагата, его лишили даже возможности различения...

----------


## Угпут

> Осознавание ... это непрерывный поток спонтанных действий


Значит есть возникновение/прекращение.



> Что является причиной сознания? Намарупа.


А как же: "С волевыми формирователями как условием, сознание [возникает]."

----------


## Greedy

Более того, "есть различение, есть цепляние". Именно к этому "есть" и применяется гносеологический смысл Учения Будды.
В формуле Нагарджуны "из трёх - два, из двух - семь, из семи - три", третье звено (сознание) определено как страдание. Именно против "есть" в том числе и в отношении сознания направлено Учение Будды.

Поэтому двенадцатичленную формулу зависимого возникновения нельзя рассматривать как онтологическое описание реальности. Якобы реальность состоит из таких элементов, так они связаны, а сами они являются фундаментальными кирпичиками мира. Двенадцатичленная формула зависимого возникновения - это один из способов описать причины страдания (три звена), сопутствующие условия для проявления страдания (два звена) и само страдание (семь звеньев). Прямой анализ "есть" показывает возникновение страдания. Обратный - причину страдания. Прямой анализ "нет" - Нирвану. Обратный - путь к Нирване.

----------


## Greedy

> А как же: "С волевыми формирователями как условием, сознание [возникает]."


Это из другой формулировки.




> Значит есть возникновение/прекращение.


Возникновение/прекращение чего? Пока мы продолжаем выделять это "что-то", то мы отождествляемся с тем субъектом, который производит подобное выделение. Когда прекращаем выделять, то прекращается и отождествление с той сущностью.

----------


## Greedy

> Бедный Татхагата, его лишили даже возможности различения...


И правильно сделали.
Различающая мудрость - одна из Мудростей Татхагаты.
А вот различающее сознание - это одно из проявлений страдания, и у "свободного от страдания" его нет.
Есть такая работа Третьего Кармапы "О различии различающего сознания и изначального осознавания", где этот вопрос подробно рассматривается.

----------


## Угпут

> Это из другой формулировки.


Не понимаю..



> Возникновение/прекращение чего? Пока мы продолжаем выделять это "что-то", то мы отождествляемся с тем субъектом, который производит подобное выделение. Когда прекращаем выделять, то прекращается и отождествление с той сущностью.


При чем здесь субъект. Если про что-то можно сказать, что оно есть, значит оно возникает/прекращается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но когда Вы говорите, что Татхагата различает, Вы к этому различению добавляете агента (Татхагату), которые этим различением пользуется.
> Поэтому Ваше утверждение, что Татхагата различает, абсурдно. Нет того, кто различает. Есть различение. Места для Татхагаты в этом описании нет и быть не может.


Есть различение без жажды. Это и называют татхагатой.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть различение без жажды. Это и называют татхагатой.


Вы кажется когда-то говорили, что направление внимания всегда сопровождается жаждой (или что это и есть жажда - как-то так).
Возможно различение без направления внимания?

----------


## Угпут

Различение чувства голода - это уже жажда или еще нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы кажется когда-то говорили, что направление внимания всегда сопровождается жаждой (или что это и есть жажда - как-то так).
> Возможно различение без направления внимания?


Направление внимания это побуждение. Направленность внимания это различение. Структура внимания это намарупа, основа внимания это шесть опор,  собственно внимание это контакт,  склонность к тем,  а не другим направлениям внимания есть чувствование и жажда.

Возможно направление внимания без склонности. Это и называют прекращением влечения,  избегания и безразличия.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Возможно направление внимания без склонности.


А без жажды - возможно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А без жажды - возможно?


Все звенья до жажды возможны без жажды.

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Угпут

> Направление внимания это побуждение. Направленность внимания это различение. Структура внимания это намарупа, основа внимания это шесть опор,  собственно внимание это контакт,  склонность к тем,  а не другим направлениям внимания есть чувствование и жажда.


Побуждение - это устремление. Склонность - это привычка, цепляние. Жажда все-таки ближе к устремлению, которое повторяясь, формирует привычку.
Различение - это тоже продукт стремления, поэтому быть вполне свободным от жажды не может.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все звенья до жажды возможны без жажды.


направление внимания - это какое звено, что-то я не соображу

----------


## Won Soeng

> Побуждение - это устремление. Склонность - это привычка, цепляние. Жажда все-таки ближе к устремлению, которое повторяясь, формирует привычку.
> Различение - это тоже продукт стремления, поэтому быть вполне свободным от жажды не может.


Действие, санскара, побуждение, второе

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Действие, санскара, побуждение, второе


То есть Вы никогда не утверждали, что направление внимания всегда сопровождается жаждой, я что-то путаю?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть Вы никогда не утверждали, что направление внимания всегда сопровождается жаждой, я что-то путаю?


Сейчас я так не утверждаю,  раньше мог ошибаться

----------

Монферран (11.05.2019), Сергей Хос (22.06.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> Действие, санскара, побуждение, второе


Это все стремление. И жажда - это стремление. 
И само внимание - это тоже устремленность. 
Та же медитация или молитва (на начальном этапе по крайней мере) - пример, как внимание стремится убежать в привычное блуждание.
И собирание его - это тоже волевое усилие(стремление).

Применяемая терминология местами - невнятная штука. Если неведение - это стремление искать ответ на вопрос что это?, то есть  различить,
то в чем разница от цепляния. Можно также сказать, что неведение - это цепляние за различение. Стремиться, жаждать, цепляться - вполне синонимичные понятия.

Все, что движется, изменяется, возникает/прекращается есть стремление из одного положения в другое.

----------


## Greedy

> Все звенья до жажды возможны без жажды.


При этом из этих семи звеньев, первое - это причина страдания, второе - это сопутствующее условие страдания, с третьего по седьмое - виды страдания.

Ваше учение - учение по избавлению от жажды.
Учение Будды - учение про избавлению от неведения.
У Вас двенадцатичленную формулу зависимого возникновения можно обрезать.
В Учении Будды двенадцатичленная формула зависимого возникновения - способ показать страдания, их причину, отсутствие страдания и путь к прекращению страдания.
При этом отсутствие страдания определяется как "отсутствие неведения - отсутствие самскар - отсутствие сознания - ... - отсутствие старения и смерти".

Бытие освобождённого от страдания двендацатичленной формулой зависимого возникновения не описывается. Потому что эта формула описывает не некое бытие чего-то, а наличие и отсутствие страдания.

Именно такому анализу подвергается двенадцатичленная формула зависимого возникновения в комментариях. И нигде нет такой дикой идеи, как её обрезание в результате какой-то реализации.

----------


## Greedy

> При чем здесь субъект. Если про что-то можно сказать, что оно есть, значит оно возникает/прекращается.


Поэтому ничего не возникает, ничего не прекращается.
В рамках рассматриваемой темы, Природа Будды описывается как результат устранения загрязнений.
Кхьенце Норбу при этом любит приводит пример с оконным стеклом.
Само по себе стекло - не грязное и не отмытое. Более того, оно до-грязное и до-отмытое.
Но когда стекло грязное, то мы его может отмыть. Природа Будды - это результат отмывания грязи.

Но как только мы думаем, что Природа Будды представляет собой нечто, что существует вне грязи, как существует оконное стекло, то мы наделяем её независимой сущность, впадаем в крайность этернализма.
Природа Будды представляет собой не некую сущность, а сам факт того, что грязь отмываема. Некое метафизическое свойство, означающее, что грязь можно отмыть, какими средствами грязь можно отмыть и так далее. И любой контакт с этим фактом, с этим знанием, проливает свет на грязь, на то, чем она является, как она прекращается. И если подробно рассмотреть качества этого знания, то можно увидеть, что оно является совершенным средством, устраняющим любое цепляние к грязи, любую ассоциацию себя с какими-либо проявлениями этой "грязи".

----------


## Угпут

> Контакт
> 
> И что такое, монахи, контакт? Есть шесть видов контакта: контакт глаза, контакт уха, контакт носа, контакт языка, контакт тела, контакт ума. Это называется контактом.
> 
> Шесть сфер чувств
> 
> И что такое, монахи, шесть сфер чувств? Сфера глаза, сфера уха, сфера носа, сфера языка, сфера тела, сфера ума. Это называется шестью сферами чувств.
> 
> Имя-и-форма
> ...


Эти звенья только весьма натянуто можно уложить в логически-последовательную цепочку.
Такое звено, как сознание можно просто выкинуть, потому что последующие звенья, собственно, функционирование этого сознания и описывают. 
В определении, что такое имя (Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт, внимание: это называется именем), описывается сразу несколько звеньев цепи, причем с добавлением, например, намерения.  При этом совсем непонятно, как намерение вклинивается между контактом и восприятием. Ну и др. "нелогичности" есть.  Возможно, это объясняется тем, что 




> Чувство, восприятие, сознание, друг: эти качества соединены, а не разъединены. Невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними. Что человек чувствует, то он воспринимает. Что он воспринимает, то он познаёт. Таким образом, эти качества соединены, а не разъединены, и невозможно, отделив одно от другого, провести разницу между ними


 но тогда зачем вообще отделять.

Эти четыре звена (сознание ... контакт) можно объединить в одно, например, под названием - восприятие. Цепочка логически только более прозрачной будет.

----------

